# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 20



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Where is everybody? I can't believe I'm first to post   
I'm just cheating anyway, as I wanted to put the first post up   but am at work so can't post properly just now  

Back later!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Worry not... I'm here!!  

Having got over my root canal treatment of last week I have now moved onto a hideous cold  

Am so busy with work just now and so not much time to post at the moment  

However so delighted it is the weekend   and that we get an extra hour in bed on Sunday  

Hope everyone is doing well??

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm here too !! 

*Elaine* How are you doing ??  I hope you are coping ok with being back at work. When do you get your follow up ?

*Doodler* Already almost one week almost done of your marathon 6ww.  Sorry to hear they couldn't test the slower embryo. I t must be strange to have done all of the active and stressful bits getting everything organised and in the right p[lace at the right time and now have to just wait 
I hope you are able to relax and take things a wee bit easier until January. 

*Maz* How you doing missus ? When is your next scan ? Hope things are calming down for you too!

*Roma* Hope tx is going smoothly (as if ??!!!) well as smoothly as possible ! Sending good wishes for juicy follie count if you are at that stage yet  

*Dawn* How are you doing ? Hope going back to work hasn't been too traumatic .  

I am now one week into hrt and have one week to go. This time last week I was all happy having spent hols in the mountains frolicking around in a julie andrews stylee all full of the joys of the outdoors, feeling really positive, but a week back at work has left me frazzled  

I had planned to just take the day of E/T off and just go back to work next day + get on with things as normal as possible, but now think I am being wildly optimistic ( or maybe need my head tested !)
I have started waking up in the night stressing about work - I have so much to do and have found out this week that I will be getting 'observed' by the headteacher during the week that the eri will try to thaw our embies. I hate feeling stressed - I keep trying to talk myself out of it because I am sure that it must affect our chances but it is hard not to then start *worrying about worrying *Aaaagghhh!! 

I would love to take more time off but feel guilty about colleaugues covering, kids doing exams, blah blah !

Sorry for such a rubbish moaning post. Blimmin' Human Mogadon 

Huge hugs to Kat, Jannie, Finbarina, FionaM, Silver, Woodstock, Vonnie, Jayne, Michelle, Kirsty, Katerina,Donna, Scots Fi .

Take care


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oops - forgot Jo !  BAD cold!    Hope extra snoozing makes you well again


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Sorry a bit of a me post and request for advice but I’m driving myself demented  .  I know work issues/time off has been asked before and is dealt with in other places but I thought it might be useful to get advice from people that know the process at ERI and also know Edinburgh for travel logistics so hope you don’t mind!

I ‘m due to start a new job in 3 weeks.  It’s a great move for me but unfortunately it is in the Gyle and fixed hours.  Once I start on the ICSI journey in March (hopefully) how the heck am I going to get there on time?  I know appointments tend to be at 8am, is it first come etc and are they generally quite quick?  How many times can I expect to have to go in there early?  DH has the car most days and think parking is a nightmare at the Gyle.

I’m wondering whether I should have stayed where I am, but being realistic given the statistics I could be there a long time!  TTC is more important to us than anything, I’m not totally career driven but this would be a really good move and would help us financially in the long-term.  Although my line manager knows, I am formally handing in my notice on Monday and he would be happy if I changed my mind.

Thank you for bearing with me on this!

Hope everyone is well (Jo – root canal – ouch!), back soon for personals.

Chook


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, 
how is everyone? 

chook- it is a worry- changing jobs is stressfull enough without adding in tx BUT you must put yourself first. I take it you ahven't told new job about tx but you could maybe tell them you're having a series of hospital tests/tx but be vague about what its for and explain that you feel stressed about the timing given you're conscientious and wan to do well in your new job. if you explain that you're appointments are first thing but you might run a little late occasionally as its unpredictable and you'll make up the time or something. they don;t need to knwo what its for and you're entitled to have time for hospital appointments even if it means taking it as holiday time.As for appointments- the earlier you get to ERI the quicker you'll be taken- they take you as you sign in but about 8-8.30 most people are there waiting for scans. get there earlier than 8? Can your DH not drop you off early/ come with you or let you have the car during your tx- you're are the most important thing during tx . failing that-just brainstorming- can you borrow a car from a parent? use taxis ? When you start d/r you will have scan day 1 then not until the thursday of the 2nd week which will be at  least 14 days of d/r. Then you'll prob not need a scan on stims for 1st 5 days unles you're having problems, and thereafter usually only 2 or 3 scans a week until 2 days before EC. You may stim for 9-21 days- most average about 11-13 days( correct me if I;m wrong girls). You should plan a couple of days off after EC as you may be sore and bloated. But you can be signed off by your GP for all this so don't worry about it.

mimou-  now then young lady- PUT YOURSELF FIRST! you can only help other people like the kids if you're feeling ok yourself. I know its easier said than done but you owe it to yourself and your precious frosties to take care of yourself. the other stuff is not as important -  can the head can observe you another time ? - you're not going to be at your best with your head worrying about tx and its not fair on you.have you tried the  natal hypnotherapy cd's- they're great for times like this- helps get your head into the right frame of mind and focussed and calm.Everything will work out     Julie Andrews- you're a scream- made me lkaugh out loud that did.

elaine- how was work? 

dawn-ditto hope you're ok 

maz- whats been happening? 

kat- when are you due to start again?  I'm on for a meet up 

roma- good luck with tx  

kirsty- whats happening with your gynae probs? 

j0- ooh root canal  nasty. now a cold- well flaming heck  give the girl a break 

Try and catch up with everyone else on the old thread asap- hugs to you all  

xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls 

You girls can chat, I take a break from FF for a few days and you've started a new thread!  

Well, had my bloods taken again yesterday, and levels have dropped back to normal.  I knew it was coming, but still felt a bit strange.   Have had a bit of a strange week in all - went back to work on Tuesday, as needed to keep my brain occupied.  Had an appt with the counsellor on Wednesday, which helped I think.  Not quite sure what I'm supposed to get out of it, but it was good to know that how I'm feeling and what I'm going through is normal (if you know what I mean!)

Just focusing on getting through the next few weeks until our follow-up appt at the end of Nov.  The can focus on going for a thaw cycle, but we've decided to wait to March or April to give us some time to get our heads together.  Plus need to get back to the gym and loose a few pounds!

Doodler - sorry to hear that only 1 of your blasts was tested.  Please try to focus on your 2 blasts and getting through the next 5 weeks.  Heading back to Vegas in Jan sounds like a great idea, can't believe the prices in Nov!  Sending you lots of    .

Clarabelle - Hope you've plucked up the courage to call the hosp!  If not - go on, go on, you know you want to.  Think you should treat yourself to some pampering with your Floatarium voucher, you deserve it!

Mimou - Sending you a big  .  I agree with Doodler - you need to focus on you and your txt!  Can you explain things to the head teacher and get her to observe you another time?  At least that would be one less thing to worry about.  Think you need some pampering too, and some you time to relax and try to de-stress.  I'm a bit like you - worrying about worrying, but you need to focus on what's important - the rest will fall into place!

Katerina - Did you pick up your drugs yesterday?  When do you start d/r?  Sending you lots of luck and    for your FET.

Kat - Well done you for volunteering to organise the next get together - looks like lots of girls are up for it.  When are you starting FET?  

Elaine - how are you doing?  How did your follow up go?  Hope you got some answers and a plan for going forward.  Sending you a  big  .

Chook - If you're starting your new job in 3 weeks, hopefully you'll be into the swing of things by the time txt comes around, and all this stress will be over.  You'll also have had a chance to get to know the staff and your boss, so hopefully you can be a bit more flexible with your hours.  As Doodler said, the earlier you get there, the earlier you can be seen and get off to work.  Although some mornings they can be really busy.  If you explain your situation when you start txt, they can try and fit you in as early as possible, plus they also do Sat morning appts.  

Have got my folks and my sister coming to visit this weekend, so looking forward to that, and hopefully squeezing in some retail therapy!  Off to the airport to pick them up.

Hello to everyone I've missed, have a fab weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just been reading everyones posts and realised that it is only 5 mins until Strictly Come Dancing!!  Am typing like the wind!

Mimou: I totally understand about the worrying issue, it can become all consuming - but if it has got to the stage where it is affecting your sleep then I agree with the others you need to work out a plan that will help lift some of the stress you are under.  It can feel like we are letting people down or that they might think negative things about us - but at the end of the day you need to do what you feel is right and try and ignore the part of you that worries what others will think.  So much easier said than done - but I hoe you find a way.

Dawn: Hope you have a really good time with your parents and sister this week.  Sounds lovely.

Doodler:  Lots and lots of     for both your blasts - it is great news that you have got two.  Its nice to have you back in sunny Scotland - hopefully Christmas will be a lovely time for you and your family without any pressures.

Will do a better post tomorrow! Strictly is on!!
Love Janniexx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

am cheating...and posting so that this thread comes up when I click on new replies to your posts  

Dawn, it truly is awful what you are going through....I'm thinking of you and sending my love

Doodler, when will you hear more news

sorry for such a short post but I bought The Stand DVD yesterday so off to watch it - it lasts 3 hours!!!!        

Hope you have all had a great weekend

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls - hope you are all having a good weekend!  

We had a nice busy one with a friend, who we've just dropped at the airport.  Good for taking the mind off txt!

I went into the ERI on Friday to pick up d/r drugs and it was nice to see all the staff again.  Though I had to wait so long I then had to go off and come back later in the morning!  Dr Raja was nice though and I got a message from the embryologist - too busy to come and see me - that they're relaxed about me having a day 2 or day 3 transfer, which is good.  I had felt a bit rail-roaded into the day 2 option by the dr without convincing me it would was better... Anyway, turns out we can make the decision later on when we see how the frosties are thawing and developing.  

Started the d/r drugs this morning, and it feels good to be back actively on a cycle.  Please let this be the one   

Mimou - I'm with Dooder on finding a way to tackle the work stress before it gets to you too much.  I feel really bad about planning to be off work, but felt so much better once I was signed off, and am certainly taking my time coming back from tests etc.  Its so hard to relax through all this I think you have to do anything that will help.  I'm planning to take the day of E/T off, and the following two days - so I can do the Zita West lying in bed thing.  I know it may not matter, and lots of girls manage without, but I need to give this every chance I can.

Dawn - hoping your weekend with your mum and sister was good, and you are feeling okay.  

Hello to Jo, Elaine, Chooks, Clarabelle, Doodler, Maz, Kat, Jannie, Roma, Tracey and everyone else I've forgotten...   

take care

Kat x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

Hope u are all well, just a quick question.  Have any of you taking DHEA or do any of you know what the ERI's opinion of it is.

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie - I don't know.  Sorry.

This has to be a real quickie (and is a total me post too, to top it off).  Sorry!

I mentioned earlier that our cat had to be put to sleep about 2 months ago.  We're still missing our baby terribly.  However, my sister volunteers with a cat re-homing charity and told us about three fur babies who were in danger of needing to be split up.  Well, we're total suckers for a sob story so you can guess the rest.  We've met them, and they're going to be coming home to us (next weekend, hopefully).  

Love and      to everyone.

(no I haven't phoned yet, but I will.  Tomorrow.  Honest.  )

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, still got me folks across, but couldn't resist a wee peck on here!

Clarabelle - I hope your new fur babies help make up for your loss.  Will be checking tomorrow to make sure you call - come on, you can do it!

Vonnie - I'm confused (doesn't take much though!), whats DHEA?

Katerina - congrats on starting on d/r - you're well and truly strapped into the rollercoaster for another journey.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you    

Roma - how's txt going?  Hope you are taking good care of yourself.    

Hello to everyone else, hope you've had a good weekend
Dawnx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Dawn - hope you're being nice to yourself, thinking of you xx 

Clarabelle - You're brave taking on 3 furbabies...I've got 2 and they rule the house!  

Katerina -  good luck for this cycle of treatment and hope you don't have too many d/r side effects xx

Yvonne - I had a quick google for DHEA, as I hadn't heard of it before...is it the hormone supplement?

Jayne - How was your dvd?  Least said about the football that better I think, did you make the trip to Killie? 

Doodler - nice to see you home xx

Chook - Have you made a decision on the job yet?  I think you've got to think of the long term, and go for it - by the time your treatment comes round you'll have been in your job for a few months and settled in - you'll know the right decision for you xx

Mimou - Hope you're doing ok and stressing less, with regards to work you've got to look after you and do what's best. Good luck xx

Roma - hope your treatment is going ok xx

Elaine, Jo, Maz, Jannie, Lanky, Kat - hi and hope you are all doing ok xx

I had a lovely long weekend as I took the day off on Friday.  I had flexi to use up though I ended up doing housework and then went for a wander round the shops.  I've been looking for some new jeans  but still not found the perfect pair...how can it be so hard!!  The rest of the weekend was pretty quiet but I'm busy this week meeting up with friends so it was the calm before the storm!  

Take care
L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

Don't know what DHEA is but I've heard it being mentioned on other threads, Apparently it has something to do with helps u respond to the drugs and improved quality.  Its not licensed here so I don't really have that good an understanding on it, just wondered if anyone had spone to the eri docs about it.

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
quickie,

dawn- sending you a  big hug- hang in there- thing shave got to get better sometime- at least we keep teeeling ourselves that!Hope you're having a great time with your family.

katerina- good luck with your d/r!!!

clarabelle- 3! yikes but they're sure to give you lots of love and reward. Well done you on rehoming them!

vonnie- DHEA is a hormone and you should be really careful about takign it unprescribed- it's one of the hormones that the ovaries need but the levels are intricately linked and balanced with the others so you can actually do more harm than good. I know its possible to import it.The clinic in NY( i seem to remember) that did the studies on it- only prescribe it after lots of tests and only on women over 40 with particular problems or women with premature ovarian failure.One FF whos 42 self prescribed it and actually stopped her AF alltogether though it does seem to help with egg quality in certain groups. I would guess that ERI won't be for it as they don't seem to like any thing outwith straight IVF/ICSI maybe because of the NHS setting but do ask them to explain it to you.

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Doodler,

How u getting on?  Glad to be back n Scotland.  Thanks for the advice in DHEA, it was good to get an opinion on this, and your really echoing my instincts on it.  I have been reading some other thread on it and I wouldn't want to self prescribe as as you say it could do more harm than good.  I'll just stick to my vitamins, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, protein and PMA!!!

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a very quick post from me before I escape work before I say something I really regret to the next person who tactlessly mentions a colleague's new grandchild to or in front of me   Just when you think you're getting your life back together something has to come along to test you again 

Anyway, moan over - I just wanted to echo what *Doodler* said to *Yvonne*. I've read a bit about DHEA as I've been scrabbling about for anything that might help us have a more successful go next time. It is not licenced in the UK, which I presume is for good reasons, and I have seen that some people buy it online from the US but it does appear to mainly be recommended for women in their 40's and I'd be very wary of it. I can say (almost categorically) after Dr. Raja's response to some of my ideas at our follow up that anything outwith their prescribed protocol and folic acid is unlikely to be recommended by the ERI. I had asked if we should look at any other supplements or accupuncture and was met with, well if it will make you feel better, but I generally gained the impression that he didn't think any of it necessary or to have any impact. However I've decided to take Coenzyme Q10 this time and have got DP on it too, in addition to my Zita West Vital DHA and Folic Acid, and I'm considering adding a couple of other minerals too (magnesium and selenium, though brazil nuts will help with those). Hope that's some help anyway 

Hope to be back on properly later, but hi to everyone else in the meantime 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine-  its not easy when you're still grieving hon-hang in there.

I would agree with you on ERI.  I would say that I think a more wholistic approach is good and is used by the more research based/"cutting edge" clinics- partly why they have such good results.ERI are excellent for straightforward/mainstream cases and have to be led by majority opinion in peer reviewed research. having said that I've found them to be typically dismissive of anything else.Do remember that there is only one consultant( that consults!)i.e. DR Thong- so his methodology are what the protocols are based on-and of course mainstream consensus. Of course he doesn't want to have vulnerable patients spend money on things which are controversial which is good, but don't be put off exploring other avenues if it feels right for you.( I'm not knocking his results- this thread speaks for itself!)Its just that if you happen to fall between the cracks with a more subtle problem9 like the autoimmune or dq alpha matches with your DH, mainstream approach is not going to work no matter how many times you cycle! I followed a lot of Zita Wests recommendations and have since found out that some of the big clinics also recommend her approach.eg sorting out nutrition, accupuncture etc etc.can't do any harm and also gives you a sense of control over something if you feel like you need something additonal. Not everyone does.I'm blabbing on here- what i mean to say is keep exploring options to make sure there's nothing else that may help- i spent 5 yrs going through the system at ERI IF clinic and ACU and wish i'd known then what i know now but then I represent a very small proportion of IF couples. I'll shut up now chatterbox that i am!

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Ooops !we've fallen off the front page  
where is everybody ?

not much news from me to report - just want to bump the thread back onto page1 !

I am feeling better and less stressed  I am still mad busy trying to get ahead with work so that I can take it more easy when they try to detrost our frosties. On Sunday, spent extra hour in bed 'relaxing'   with husband - eating scones with melted cheese in bed   (too stressed about mid cycle bed action of any other kind !)

Doodler,Dawn, Jannie - thanks so much for lovely messages last week - can't tell you how reassuring and calming it is to log on and get the voice of sanity   I am really getting quite nervous now - this has had such a long build up ( since June) - can't belive that by the end of this week we will find out whether any of the frosties will be able to go on and develop - if they survive the thaw .

Dawn - good luck with your quest for perfect jeans . I know what you mean !!

Katerina - good luck with d/r, Kat too   

hello  to everybody else  xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just lost a huge post, and Karen has beaten me to bumping us up!

Had a fab weekend with my folks, but was glad to drop them off at the airport last night!  Squeezed in some retail therapy, and did manage to get a lovely pair of black, skinny bootcut jeans in River Island, althugh only fit into them as they're stretchy!

Finbarina - have you tried River Island in your jean quest - they had some really nice ones?

Vonnie - agree with Doodler and your instincts re DHEA.  When are you cycling again?  Can't be long now. Sending you   

Elaine - Sending you a big  , it's not eay dealing with other peoples news.  My good pal at work popped in today with her 7 week old boy - was lovely to see her, but still tugged at the old heart strings   

Karen - sending you lots of     and good luck for thawing frosties.

Hello to everyone - off to watch Heros
Dawnx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there!

Elaine - sorry you're still having a difficult time.    It's amazing how people just don't realise when they're being insensitive.

Dawn - well done on the jeans front!  I gave up ever finding a pair to fit properly.  If I can get them to fasten over my fat belly, then they're going to fall down because they'll be huge at the back.  Belts are necessary, but just emphasize the belly more!

Katerina and Kat - good luck    

Mimou - glad you're feeling a bit less stressed now.  Keep relaxing!

Sorry that I'm rubbish at personals, but I'm thinking of you all.  If I've missed any major developments, it's not that I don't care!    and great big   to everyone!

I phoned!  It really was nothing, and we're now booked in for an initial appointment on 17th December.  The nurse did mention that my progress with weight loss would be checked then, so considering that I'm still heavier than I was the last time they weighed me, I guess more time to shift the extra won't go amiss.  I could murder some cheese on toast though - or a great big hot chocolate with cream!  

We'll collect our fur babies on Friday.  I don't think they'll ever replace Frodo, but it will be nice to have some furry bodies to fuss over.  And I'm sure that with time they will have gained the same hold on us as Frodo had!  We used to have two cats, so we figured that another one wouldn't be too much of an adjustment.  I think we forgot that our babies were pensioners when we adopted them.  A house full of young cats is going to be pretty lively!  

Off to finish some marking now - where does it all come from?  

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a quick one from me, but I do promise I'll stop being so rubbish and get on for some proper personals very soon  
Thanks so much everyone for your kind words, this place really does help pick you back up doesn't it  

Is anyone else finding the weird Hallowe'en background to the site a bit odd  You get very used to the usual look of the site don't you!!

Well done *Clarabelle* for making the call  Must have been a day for it, as I rang Laura too 

*Dawn* - that must have been really tough seeing your friend's little baby - did you have a cuddle? I have got into mad childless woman mode the last 24 hours and just want to cuddle any babies I see  After all the baby talk in the office, my new granddad colleague (who sits next to me, just my luck) felt the need to show me the photos his daughter had just e-mailed, and then proceeded to make one his wallpaper on his PC  I just really hate feeling so envious of other people, it's horrible  Anyway, I'm glad to say I've picked myself back up the last 24 hours  Great news on the jeans front and a bit of nice retail therapy, I might have to have a look in River Island too - haven't been there for ages 

*Karen* - glad you are feeling less stressed and sorry, I meant to post a message to you  I imagine the thought of thawing the embies and wondering how they'll get on is very daunting. The good news is you've not long to go, and remember that you need to make yourself and your treatment your top priority so try not to worry about work, after all, it's your employer's responsibility to cover you if you need a break for any reason  I was worried about having time off, but since our recent experience I plan to throw everything into our next attempt and stuff my work - let them worry about my workload, I've more important things to concern myself with 

*Doodler* - will need to PM a reply to you but thanks so much for all the info and clearly putting loads of energy into your reply to me  Hope you're doing well and have lots of nice distractions while you wait for news   

Hi to everyone else and like I say, I will definitely make more of an effort to do a proper post with personals in the next few days 

I've got some positive and good news today: I decided to ring Laura just to give her some additional contact details for while we're on holiday, so we don't miss any news of a cancellation. Anyway it transpires she wasn't aware what had happened, so when I told her she put me on the waiting list for December/January   We're over the moon and it's so nice to be able to start focusing on a new date to start again   It does put a bit of pressure on though: I've got the half stone I've put on to shift, and had been proposing quite a bit of decorating   Still, it will focus our minds somewhat!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

back from london and was wondering why you were sooo quiet ... of course it's a new thread!!!  

off to bed now ... longer post tomorrow.

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you are all doing well and had a nice halloween, it was all quiet around our bit which was good as DH was out.

Dawn, due to cycle again in Dec so going for scan and drug in 3 weeks once AF turns up.  One minute I'm relaxed and the next I'm a wreck.  Got my FSH re-done and its okay not brilliant but okay so that's helped.  Just panicing I'm not going to get agood response again, I was on on 225iu gonal-f last time does anyone know if they will up the dose this time?

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Vonnie  

Did you have a follow up appointment? We discussed my treatment regime for next time at our recent follow up, and as Dr. Raja was happy with my response, he planned to keep everything exactly the same, though I wanted to change stimming drug so we're doing that. I presume that if they felt you didn't respond well they would either start you on a higher dose, or use the same dose but increase it if it looks like your response is the same again. They may even change the drug used, but I'm really not sure. What I do know is that you can respond completely differently each time. A friend of mine had 15 eggs the first time and only 1 the next, so it can even vary quite drastically. You may as well ask when you go in for your scan, as they will probably already have a treatment plan set up for you  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI Dawn,

Did have a follow up but it was ages ago but next protocol wasn't discussesd then.  The only thing I was asked to do was to get another fsh done which I have done so they might amend the tx once they have seen that.  It has increased from my last one which was done in March so hopefully they will be able to work on it from that.

I'm quite comfortable going into the next round as I'll be armed with a load of questions regarding my protocol and the drugs etc.  I think they will have to change them to suit the results last time.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Quickie!

dawn- glad you got some nice jeans- always a trauma and makes you feel good havign a well fitting pair!

vonnie- for some reason ERI don't seem to use higher doses of gonal-f-I asked about it before but they may change you to a diff drug eg menopur which also has LH and is some women respond better to that and they use higher dose of that. definitely question them and be happy with the protocol- I found out after my last BFN there that they ahd mean to change me to menopur but had "forgotten" which was upsetting given I only got 3 embryos....

Kat- looks like you'll have some company for dec cycling!

mimou- its a nail biting time waiting to find out how they thaw etc- I'll be following you in jan though they use a diff tech in US. You've lots frozen though don't you? A FF that I met up with in Vegas has one frostie thawed for transfer and it hatched just before they put it back- amazing technology really!


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Elaine - good news about your treatment in Dec/Jan...good luck xx

Dawn - thanks for the recommendation about River Island, I've not been in there for a while so about time for a nose.

Jayne - great result last night, I'm still in shock as really wasn't expecting that...did you go through?

Just a quickie as busy at work...though only another hour to go!    I was supposed to be meeting a friend tonight but she's cancelled so I'm going to go home, get into my jammies and watch tv all night...party animal or what! 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Just a quick helooo,

sorry to hear about all the babytalk at work, Elaine. I tis so hard to deal with your feelings at times like these sending huge big  

Vonnie - good luck with starting treatment and getting your protocol sorted out - I have always wondered how they decide who has which drug   I was on Puregon .
Finbarina - good luck too with getting started  

Well I have my scan to check if my lining has thickened up enough tomorrow morning. I have been eating pretty well and munching on brazils when I remember so keeping everything crossed .Lining was fine last time - but that was with a loopo 36+follicle amount of oestrogen coursing around my veins!   Hope it manages to plump up  with more normal levels this time around...

clarabelle  - good luck -well done for making the call  

hello to everybody else

xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

mimou- good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!

fin- enjoy the jammies session- hope you've got some comfort foods to go with that!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I was just reading a post on the Fife thread where one of the girls had 1 funded cycle and 2 self funded cycles at Dundee and thought that was it as far as funded tx went, but she moved to perth and was told that there they will fund another 2 cycles  despite the self funded ones. Apparently thats what happens in tayside too- its  an outrageous post code lottery isn't it. Glad for her but very angry for the rest of us!
grr!
dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been missing for a while, not been getting a chance to post at work or at home in the last week. DH has given me the most delightful cold too so been feeling pretty bleah  all week. Got so much to catch up on I don't know where to start 

*Doodler*- can't believe that Tayside get such a better deal than Lothian/Fife do; it's so unfair  Hope you've settled in back home now and aren't feeling the cold too much; mind you it's been unseasonally mild these past few days (not that I'm complaining in any way!) Hope you have lots planned to keep you occupied until your next trip State side. 
*
Mimou*- lots of    for scan tomorrow. Hope it's nice and thick and ready for those frosties  Glad you are feeling well and less stressed. I take it you are taking time off after ET? Hope you keep nice and relaxed 

*Finbarina*- I know what you mean about the hunt for the perfect jeans  I can never find a pair to fit as my legs are so short  Hope you're enjoying your PJ night with the TV... snap! I've just done the same myself watching stuff that I'd taped at the weekend.. Ugly Betty, Top Gear and Long Way Down (mmmmm Ewan & Charley  )
*
Vonnie*- sounds like you are all geared up for your next cycle. Hope you get a treatment to suit you this time around  I was switched from Gonal F to Menopur after my first cycle and did get more eggs.
*
Elaine*- excellent news that you are getting to start again so soon  am really pleased for you that you've got your dates to focus on and aim for    Hope that work gets easier for you in the coming weeks 

*Kat*- good to see you back again  Hope London was good. Tell us all your 

*Clarabelle*- well done you for calling and getting your appointment sorted  Dec 17th will be here before you know it  Hope all goes well tomorrow with the new fur babies. Hope yuo've got the litter trays all prepared! Post us some cute pics at the weekend 

*Dawn*- glad to hear you had a lovely weekend with the family and were successful on the jeans front  Been thinking of you and hope you're doing ok  Didn't realise you were a Heros fan too. Did you see last nights one on BBC3; wasn't it fab! I can't wait for next week 
*
Katerina*- great news that you've started with FET  Hope the d/r is going ok so far and you haven't had too many side effects. Really pleased to hear that ERI are more relaxed about the transfer too, hope you get to have the choice at the time of when you go for ET. Keep us posted with how you're getting on   

*Jayne*- what's your news these days? Hope all is well  Great result for you lot last night  but what a draw today  Still got a good chance if you play like that again!

*Jan*- was so pleased to read your post from the other thread saying that your Dad was doing so well  Long may it continue  How spooky is it that you and Miss MP work together  Small world huh  Glad to hear that you are gearing up for treatment next year too; it'll be here before you know it 

*Jannie*- how you doing? You a Strictly fanatic then? I'm quite into it too but tend to flick between it and X factor. Was stunned that Gabby got booted on Sunday though 

Run out of posts now so can't remember what everyone else's news was.  to all Donna, Chook, Roma, AnneS, Lanky (you packed a bag yet Mrs  ), Miss MP et al.

Big hugs 

Maz x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note, thanks for all your good wishes while I have been stimulating.  Been rather tired so not been on much!  I am going for my ec this morning so keeping positive   .

Wishing you all a happy day


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello ladies,
I cannot believe I have not posted for TWO weeks!!  

I just spent an hour and fifteen minutes reading up from my last post. I have been twice on to read, but had not had the nerve to post.

As you can see from my signature (not yet updated - sorry), I had been starting to stim.
Well, I try to keep this short, but a LOT happened since then.
I down regged and had to do an extra week, even started to have some mild side effects, but it was difficult to know as this overlaped with having the flue - around then was my last post.
Just when I was up and runnign again and started to catch up with my work back log, I started stimming. I felt better straight away (those are happy drugs!). I went to my scan and was told I needed to do some more time (3 more days I think). Then another 2 days - by this time I started to loose the plot - all I remeber is that I was in the ERI twice a week. But in the end we counted quite a few follies and they were growing to the magic 18 mm size.

Anyone remember that I asked about time off and yoga and what happens after EC/ET ?? Well,  somebody warned me about soreness and several of you recommendedto take it really easy with everal days off. How right you all were!!
I had planned for time off (I work free-lance), but  with the flue before, i had 'lost' that time. With all the extra time spent on down regging and stimming, my whole time table had slid anyway. 
Fortunately EC fell onto a Friday (26th Oct), so I felt lucky as I would have the weekend to relax.

They collected 10 eggs (yepee!!), but then came our first set-back - DH, who had had nothing but normal sperm until now produced a sample that had very low concentration. The doctor was totally gob smacked and asked for a second sample, which was not much different. They changed our IVF to ICSI and fertilised a number, of which 5 survived to Monday.
They discussed the low sperm with us, but as they admitted they were extremly surprised by this and we could not think of illness or anything around 6-8 weeks previously that might hint at the reason/cause for this, we had to all shrug our sholders. How bad timing is this??   

Anyway - we had discussed going to blastocyst if possibel, but 
there was more to come - after EC I dveloped severe pain and my belly swelled up. So that was me back to ERI on Friday night - they kept me in, drip, drugs, blood test, the lot. Althought all test results suggested that I was ok, they kept me for another night as i started to be sick on Saturday (no idea how I managed that as I had not eaten for 36 hours ...).
Released on Sunday, back on Monday the 29th for ET as of our 5 embies, only 2 were grade 2. NO blastocyst   
The ET was easy peasy, but now I am home and off work for a week and feel absolutely foul as I am full to the brim with antibiotics. They seem to mimic what I expect mornign sickness to feel like - nauseous and dizzy.

Sorry for writing such a looooong post, but I had to get this off my chest.

Friday the 9th will be our test day, I have no idea how to stay sane until then. All this has really shaken us and I am getting nervous and anxious and feel  every little pinch in my body and try to analyse it.
I think I am going mad - please somebody tell me off!!

Hello? Hello?? Anybody awake??



Caroline Anne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Anne - what fortnight - I kept reading and hoping it wasn't going to get worse, with ET cancelled or anything! But you're back on track now with two nice embies settling in.    Hope you manage to take it easy and they are sticking properly.    

Mimou - hope your scan went well, and the defrosting goes well - on Sunday? It must be nervewracking - I know what you mean, for us this has been one very long cycle and its only just getting to the critical point.  Sending you lots of luck for nice dividing embryos... 

Dawn, Elaine - glad to hear you are doing okay - and that ERI can slot Elaine back in Dec/Jan.  It means so much to be able to have a plan going forward that isn't too remote.  I'm on the list for another fresh cycle in Feb if necessary - though in reality we'd probably do another FET before then - so I'll be releasing a space for one of you other ladies out there!

My d/r is going okay.  Mostly easy, with no headaches  , but very tired and got a bit emotional today after being strong talking to a friend who's eight months pregnant.  I wish we were all there!  Oh well, Lanky is, and glad its going well with you Maz!

Lots of love to everyone,

Katerina


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick  from me ... the  turned up 2 days early.  

Phoned EFREC and I am down for a scan & blood test on Monday at 9:20am. Let's get that FET ball rolling then. 

Off to get my hot wheatbag on my tummy ... nasty cramps.   

Speak later!
Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

me again. Am really bored as I am not used to not working - sad but true!

So I am practicing my smilies.

  

 -yepp, that is me!

 and  

to you all.

Sorry about this - will be back to normal soon.

I'll go an dwork on my signature -tickersand all (thanks madz and elaine!!)

Caroline Anne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

What a nightmare you've had Anne. at least you can but your feet up now and relax during the 2ww.

Vonnie


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Roma - hope everything went ok this morning xx

Anne - You haven;t half been through the mill...fingers crossed though xx

Have a good weekend everyone
L xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just on very quickly to do a PM I couldn't send so only a couple of quick personals for now, as about to watch Long Way Down taped from the other night 

*Doodler* - I've typed a long PM for you but can't get it to send because I keep getting told your inbox is full  Let me know if/when you have any space and I'll send it  I was pretty irate to read about the variation in funding - it sure makes you mad 

*Roma* - hope everything went really well today and there's lots of action in that incubator tonight  Here's hoping for lots of lovely top grade embies     

*Caroline Anne* - so sorry to hear you've had such a rough trot of it   I also had a minor infection after EC and felt really rough, but fortunately not bad enough to need admission. I do now someone though who had a nasty infection during their 2ww and got a lovely BFP, so  it's a good omen      Don't worry the time will pass - I just spent it attached to the laptop and on FF  Love the smileys - you need to become a Charter VIP and get access to even more     

*Katerina* - glad to hear your downregging is going well  It also sounds a good plan to have another cycle booked in case you need it, as it avoids worrying about having to wait what feels like eternity to start again  ell done for coping with your heavily pregnant friend. I seem to be fine with a pregnant colleague, who was phenomenally supportive the other day when I told her about my miscarriage (she had one late last year) but not with a friend who is a few months pregnant 

*Kat* - really hope those horrible cramps ease up soon  Great to know you can get started soon though - really hope this is your time      

*Maz* - sorry to hear about your cold, hope it clears up soon  Work is clearly meant to challenge me at the moment - I managed to get drawn into a child protection issue this week too 

*Karen* - hope your scan went well     

Hello to everyone else (sorry DP is looking impatient!) - Finbarina, Vonnie, Clarabelle, Dawn, Miss MP, Jan and anyone else I've forgotten due to rushing 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing?  Yippee its Friday!!  Has felt like the longest week, even though I was only at work for 4 days!

Clarabell - well done you for phoning in! If you think of something to ask them between now and your appt, make sure you write it down somewhere.  Theres so much information at times that its hard to make sure you've asked everything.  How are your furbabies?  Hope they're settling in.

Elaine - how come all your quick posts are longer than my normal ones!  Really glad to hear you'll be starting again soon,keeping fingers crossed for you.  

Vonnie - Make sure you go to your scan appt with all your questions, by the sounds of it Menopur might be the drug for you.  Just make sure you are happy with your protocol before you get started.  Sending you lots of    , don't forget that all cycles are different, think positive that this'll be the one for you!

Fin - how was your PJ & TV night - ditto me tonight, although had to pop on here to see what was going on.  Was dragged in to River Island by my wee sis (she's only 22), so was pleasantly surprised at the jeans - although some of the tops were a bit over the top!!  How old do I sound!!    Have lost track a bit, when do you start cycling?

Karen - How did the scan go?  Hoping for a nice thick lining for frosties to snuggle into!  Sending you masses of     

Doodler - can't believe the differences in funding, just a few miles away!  I thought things were a bit more consistent in Scotland, but obviously not!   Hope you're coping with your 6ww!

Maz - Sorry to hear about your cold, hoping your feeling a bit better.  Me & DH have been truly sucked into Heros!  Didn't see BBC3 episode - have been trying to be good and watch it on BBC2.  Didn't see the whole HRG thing happening did you!  How are you feeling?  Are you due for your scan this week?

Roma - wow, had lost track of your cycle!  How did EC go this morning?  Sending your embies lots of    .  Hope you've got your feet up and relaxing after your Op,  .  Have really good feelings about this cycle for you.

AnneS - Wow - you're another one that I'd lost track off - sorry!  What a couple of weeks you've had!  Really glad to hear ET went ahead, was starting to worry it would be cancelled as I read your post.  Make sure you put your feet up, and get pampered over the next week.  I know it must be stressful worrying about work, but you need to concentrate on you and your embies!    

Katerina - glad you don't have many d/r side effects.  We all get emotional around prg friends and colleagues - it part of being a FF  , well done for being strong   .  I agree with Elaine, sometimes it depends on who it is.  

Kat - yeah for AF!!  Feels a bit strange saying that, but you know what I mean - roll on FET for you!  Sending you and Doug a huge  .  Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Have been a bit down today - got a txt from my cousin to tell me she's prg. (She doesn't know about my txt's of IF issues).  I know I shouldn't be jealous, but can't help thinking 'why her and not me'!  She's got 2 great kids, who I feel sorry for, as she's more interested in dressing them in designer gear than spending quality time with them and being loving towards them.   Not sure how's she's going to manage with another baby. Rant, rant!! - sorry!

Off to watch QI and learn something on a Friday evening!
Have a fab weekend everyone, hello to Chook, Jo, Lanky, Jayne, Jannie, Tracey, twiggy, Jan, Donna and anyone else I've missed!

Dawnx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS SORRY NOT BEEN ON FOR A FEW DAYS JUST SPENT AGES CATCHING UP. Now Caelan has woken up and is bashing my computer and trying to header off the bed, also filling his nappy as he has his daddy face on 

doodler hope all is well with super blast  when do the results of the test come through? whats the reason for not putting in one tested and untested? yeh flights in jan will be cheaper nov is a rip off  good luck honey been thiking of you

is everyone up for a meet this month sometme as will prob be harder to get everyone together with run up to christmas?

sorry no time for personals will def try and get on again soon, thinking of you all whatever stage you are at, good luckk soon

kirsty xxx

spea


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

apologies for my lack of posts (never mind the lack of personals) of late...

Kirsty, have you started Caelen's Christmas shopping yet? what is he getting?

Dawn, I'm sorry to hear that you were feeling down about your cousin's news.  Here is the perfect place to vent your rants.  Other people can't help it that they are fertile and we're not so it's best not to take it out on them but tell us because we all know how you feel    There's a guy at work who has three kids to three different women and his.  He barely sees his eldest and has just split up from the mother of the youngest when the baby was three months old...but that's life I'm afraid    

Elaine, glad to hear your next cycle is sooner than you thought.  Have you to get in touch with your December period and cycling in January?  Sounds great.  I really looking forward to your next treatment helps you deal with past cycles  

Lorna, the result on Wednesday was great!    but the draw a complete and utter balls up    I wasn't there - I HATE Parkhead.  It's just far too intimidating for me... I'm not going to Fester Road (apologies to any Hibees)   but planning on coming home and watching it on the box with a bottle of wine.  Stuart's going though.  When do you start downregulating?  Are you getting excited yet? or still anxious.  Don't hesitate to get in touch if you need want anything or advice etc.  Unfortunately I've been through this so many times, I've been there longer than all the nurses at the place so have picked up a sliver of info along the way    GODD LUCK anyway.  

Caroline Anne, I'm so sorry to hear you have been through the wringer/ringer (sorry, my spelling is terrible) but am delighted to hear you are now officially on the 2WW.  I hope you get a delightful positive result - there has been plenty from the Infirmary recently.  Hope you're not going too insane  

Kat, wishing you all the best for your FET

Katerina, glad your downregulating is going well and that your not experiencing too many side effects.  When are you hoping to start stimms?

Roma, I hope you got LOTS of eggs yesterday and had some lovely hot buttery toast after (my fave bit of egg collection)    DO let us know your fertilisation rates.  I hope it goes well.  

Maz, sorry to hear you've had a cold.  I hope you're feeling well apart from that and your blooming.  I hope work isn't too busy for you at the moment (as you've not been able to post from there).  I'm my usual busy self.  I'm on annual leave this week but am writing a book chapter and then have a poster presentation at the NRIE on Friday at a Best Practice Conference.  My viva will be the end of December or the beginning of January so I can stop thinking about work and start to plan my next cycle in the spring...although I'm speaking at a conference in London in March so it never stops really.  I hope I don't sound moany, cause I certainly don't mean to be...sometimes I just wish I could say NO   anyway, have you had your booking in and 12ish week scan yet?

Mimou, how did your scan go?  I hope it's all systems go for you  

Doodler, have you booked your flights back yet or waiting to see what'll happen with prices over Christmas and New Year.  Do they normally have sales after Christmas?  Who is "working you up" back here in Scotland with drugs and scans etc or will they do all that back in Vegas?  It is all so exciting for you.  the wait in between both bits must be REALLY weird.  Still enjoy the festive period as hopefully you'll be preggers soon.  

Vonnie, how are things going?  Is everything going to plan?

Clarabelle, I hope the 17th December comes around soon for you - your new furbabies will keep you occupied until then I'm sure.  Having a date might help you with your weightloss.  Hopefully this will be the motivation you need.  Good luck.  

Donna, how's you?  Are you keeping well?  I'm quite nervous about Sunday.  We've not been getting the results but then on Wednesday we did - so who knows what will happen on Sunday.  May the best team win...  

I know I've missed folk and I'm sorry if I have missed you....I've gone right down the list of posts and there are no more so apologies

I've been really busy at work and out... I'm off this week but am writing a book chapter on adolescent substance use so will be my usual busy self.  I've been in Glasgow the last couple of days at a conference so bought ten Christmas presents (most of them in Primark) Yeah, I LOVE that shop - probably because we don't have on in Edinburgh   The youth event at church was yesterday so I went along to welcome everyone.  I've been inviting all the young folk from the youth organisations for the past two weeks so am delighted I no longer have to wander the streets of Leith from one BB Company to the next any more.  I'm singing in South Queensferry this evening so looking forward to that.  As much as I like being on stage...I'm probably looking forward to watching Boy Kill Boy more on Tuesday at the Liquid Rooms.  November looks a busy month as I'm out every weekend but it's all nice stuff like dinner at friends etc so looking forward to it.  Got to keep going with the weight loss too.  Not sure how I'll manage bot but we'll see.  Planning on finishing most of my Christmas shopping today   We're on a very tight budget this year as I'm saving for our next cycle.  everyone knows this so am sure they won't just think us tight!   Anyway, enough....this must be the longest post I've done (well, at least for a while).  

Have a great weekend

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry been bad at posting, quite a busy week and having to dash off soon so it will be  quickie today.

Thanks for your advice re jobs.  I went with my instincts and said no to the job, it feels good having that weight lifted now!  While I would have got lifts, taxis etc to fit it in, I think it would have been stressful enough without trying to get to work on time.  I’m not sure I would have felt comfortable telling my new boss either.  I am thinking in the long-term but am sure something will come up more central.  

Elaine – pleased to hear that you have been given dates and not too long to wait either.

Clarabelle – well done for getting that phone call out the way and for getting an appointment, that’s plenty time to diet, my appointment is in just over two week and I’ve been doing just as badly!  Hope all goes well getting your fur babies today.

Caroline Anne – sorry to hear you have had a bit of a nightmare.  Good luck for the 2ww.

Dawn – sorry you have to cope with someone else’s pg news, its never easy, like Jayne said, here is the best place to rant – or my DH gets it!  

Kat – good luck for FET

Katerina – glad to hear d/r is going well.

Mimou – hope your scan goes went well.

Roma – hope EC went well and you are managing to relax this weekend.

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Sorry have to dash, DH is getting impatient, we’re going shopping and he is never happy about it at the best of times.  Hope you all have a good weekend.

C


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Anne S - what a rollercoaster you have been on - it must feel unreal!!  I really hope you are feeling a bit better now. How are you keeping sane on the 2ww ? Not long to go now - sending you lots of  

Doodler - how you doing ? Almost 1/3 of big monster wait done already  Hope you are keeping busy and happy.

Roma - hope you get good news on fertilisation today.  

Katerina - sorry to hear about buserelin blues. It can make me really weepy too , but the last week of it I felt much much happier - think it was holiday related though  Good idea to have a back up frsh cycle booked - wish I had thought of that - I'll be really ancient before I get another go ...
When do you have baseline scan ?

Dawn - sorry to hear about your news about your cousin. I feel exactly the same way every time I leave ERI seeing all the teenage mums smoking like lums   I also completely recognise what you were saying about going to ERI and having to start from scratch with every difficult decision you have made    Yesterday the new doctor said to me "so you want blastocyst transfer then?" and spent ages discussing my case with Dr Thong outside . I hate it when you can hear snippets of things about your case  and you are waiting in suspense before they actually come and speak to you. Eventually I had to repeat to her the whole discussion with the embryologist and remake the decision - which kind of makes me doubt whether we are doing the right thing.... Rant rant ..grrrrrr  
Sorry will stop moaning now - hope you enjoyed QI !

Kat- hope the wheat bag did the trick!! Good luck with FET !! 

I had my scan yesterday and lining was ok at 8.something. There is still time for it to thicken a bit. They are going to try to do a day3 2ET or a day5 singleET depending on how they do . I have to stop buserelin and start pessaries on Wednesday (which would be day 3)

I just started worrying about whether that will work if it does end up being a day3 transfer. When is it normal to start cyclogest - is it on the day of ET or before ? 
How did it work with anybody else with a fresh transfer ?
sorry to be so neurotic  !

Maz - glad you are doing ok. Have a great weekend

Jayne - well done on the weightloss busylady

Lots of love and   to everybody - Elaine, Jo, Chook, Silver, Donna, Finbarina, Woodstock,Jannie, Clarabelle


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'm genuinely just on (relatively) briefly (don't laugh Dawn  ) because I ended up missing some folk yesterday because I had to rush 

*Karen* - I started cyclogest on the day of ET which was day 3 past EC for me. Hope that helps put your mind at ease  I can totally relate to your upset about having to discuss treatment decisions again. We had thoroughly agonised over whether to have a single or double ET and finally decided on double, but on the day of EC Dr. Thong came to discuss this with me again, stressing all the risks of double ET. I can't think of a worse time than your first EC to have the added stress of discussions about what you will do about ET, especially as at that stage there are no guarantees you'll even get any embryos  I was not amused  Hope you are able to feel a bit more relaxed about things 

*Chook* - glad you felt able to make a decision about jobs that minimises your stress  Now I've been through it once I will be doing everything possible to remove anything stressful from my life second time round. Hope you and DH had a nice time shopping 

*Jayne *- good to see you back on here - you never disappoint either, you're always so busy, how do you do it  I need some tips on where to find energy from you   Yes, I've to phone with December period to start either later that month or early January depending on when AF arrives, which is unpredictable because I haven't had one yet since my miscarriage. We're also on a shoestring this Christmas due to saving for treatment - I hadn't visualised paying for 2 full ICSI cycles in one year  We've even had to decide that even if my work would give me time off, we can't go to my brother's for Christmas because it would cost too much  Hope you're enjoying your weekend 

*Jannie* - ah, a fellow Strictly fan eh  I am a complete addict and have been since I first saw it. I've been totally caught up in all the drama and scandals too   I managed to keep my votes to just two contestants tonight though  I usually don't start voting so early, but just felt I had to  There's a thread dedicated to it on here too, for if you're like me and just love talking about it  Hope you're having a good weekend 

*Kirsty* - Caelen is starting young wanting to use computers  I'm definitely up for a meet up - I'm sure it will be really interesting putting faces to names 

*Dawn* - my 'short' posts are often what I intend, but then I find myself still typing 10 - 15 minutes later  I just hate missing people out, but ended up doing so last night because DP was starting to look impatient! I totally empathise about the cousin situation  I was over at my Mum's a couple of weeks ago when she tentatively told me my 18 year old cousin has fathered a child, to another child by the sounds of things  His girlfriend is still at home and intends staying there when she has the baby. That's the second of my very young cousins to have a child at such an earlier age, and as much as I'd like to be happy for them it just reinforces my sense of how unfair things feel  But I guess feeling angry and upset doesn't change anything does it  On the plus side, it's good to come on here and have a rant and know other people will understand  Hope you're having a good weekend  I missed most of QI last night, drat 

*Jo* - thanks for all that info you sent. I'm giving it some thought but not sure I'll ever convince DP about acupuncture   Hope you're managing to have a relaxing weekend after being so busy with work 

Hello to everyone else - Lanky, Donna, Finbarina, Jan, Vonnie, Tracey, Caroline Anne, Doodler, Kat, Katerina, Fiona, Roma (hope things went well yesterday), Maz, Clarabelle, Miss MP, Yoda, Carol and to anyone else I've missed sorry 

We had a lovely walk today to a nice wee pub and restaurant, about an hour's walk from home that we've never been to before. Had a really nice meal and was totally stuffed (so much for the weight loss  )  I even impressed myself by getting some housework done on our return before sitting down to Strictly. Probably gong to have to do some gardening tomorrow though as I've loads of bulbs to plant and the garden rubbish goes out this week, so may as well fill it  Oh what an exciting life I lead 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Elaine,

Thanks for your post re cyclogest . I am so nervous this weekend about everything - especially the thaw tomorrow, so what you said was very reassuring.  Am starting to go a bit loopo methinks - even before I've got as far as a 2ww!  Dh says I should stop worrying but it's easier said than done !
Sorry to hear about your experience pre e/c too.
All good wishes with fast approaching next cycle 

Hope you are enjoying the gardening - it is such a good stress buster. I have been meaning to plant tulips etc for the last few weeks- will have to get my skates on! Last year I planted tons of bulbs on pots and could plant them out when they came up . I love my garden - it is just a shared tenement but has become my personal fiefdom   . I still have work to catch up on today so will try to get out this afternoon. I SHOULD NOT be loitering on FF but have become even more hopelessly addicted in the last week or so  - and I'm a terrible procrastinator !!  

Take care everybody


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Popping on to catch up a bit, but having hectic time - just back from babysitting parents' dog, got a gig tonight and work to do in between. 

Doodler - posted on the last thread but that's fallen off now to say how pleased I was that things were going well with the mega-cycle. Hang on in there for the 6ww. I was going to say that it'll be nice to have something to look forward to in the New Year but cycle stuff is so fraught with worry etc that I'll just say it'll be nice to go somewhere warm in the New Year  . Any sign of the CSI guys while you were there?

Kat - so pleased you're getting started on your next tx. Sending you lots of    !

Mimou - Loads of luck for tomorrow. Lots of     for you too!

Elaine - Good to hear that you're doing some chilling out. Hope things at work are better.

Chook - sounds like you made the right decision about the job - if you feel relieved instead of cursing yourself then it clearly wasn't the way to go  .

Jayne - I don't know how you fit it all in! I was congratulating myself that I'd started my Xmas shopping, but I'm nowhere near finished. 

Kirsty - Glad you and Caelan are feeling fitter. Bet the help on the computer is great   - did you edit out all Caelan's contribution before posting?

Dawn - sorry to hear you've had a knock with the news of your cousin. There are some people you can be pleased for, but there's some it's really hard to summon up any good feelings about, aren't there?!

Roma and AnneS - Loads of luck with your 2wws    !

Maz - Tell DH to keep his stinking germs to himself   - last thing you need at the moment! You're sounding quite cheerful though - how's it all going? Thanks for the kind words about my dad!

Hi to Vonnie, Katerina, Finbarina, MissMP (looking forward to hearing about your ERI apt) and anyone else I've missed.

Just had a lovely weekend - walking and playing with the dog, meeting up with close friend from Uni days and his new wife who is really lovely. It's a hectic month this month and I'm feeling a bit like I'd like a little more down time, but it's almost all nice things so I shouldn't complain. DH's practice (he's an architect) won an award for one of the developments he worked on so I'm off to the ceremony on Tues eve to bask in the reflected glory  .

Desperately need to get into exercise and eating more sensibly - especially after reading all the stuff this week about lifestyle and cancer. I'm in mouring over the loss of bacon butties. Getting to the bottom end of the healthy range of the BMI seems like an impossible feat - even getting into the healthy range (i'm well into overweight and carrying it round my middle where it's least healthy  ) seems a tought challenge. Still - if I'm going for tx in the new year, I need to get my act together. You'd think running round after 30+ Primary 1s would burn off more energy  .

Love
Jan xx

Edited to say that I've decided public humiliation is the way to go and I've added a weight ticker to my sig  !


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Evenign ladies,

It happened again -I wrote a really long post-am half way (!!) through the personals -and it disappears - what is going on??     

Really - I wonder where all these posts go  

Anyway - here I go again:

I have not gone mad on teh 2WW - though loosign my post again could tip me over the edge  

I have spend the last week mostly on the sofa, watchign way too much telly and generally begin really glad that Dh worked at home. He is the best.  

Can't wait until next Wednesday for the next 'Heroes' installment - isn't it fabulous?? Am passing the time until then watching 'Firefly' on DVD - am a bit of a SciFi/fantasy fan - how embarrasing   

I hope you are all well and had a nice, relaxing weekend. 
I know some of you are worried about bits and pieces of your ongoing or approaching treatments - I send you good luck, positive vibes and baby dust
    

I don't know what I would do without you guys. You are the best.  

I cannot bear loosing post again. so I stop here and send you lots of  

and attempt some personals in the next post. Hope this works.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you've all had a nice weekend.  I spent the yesterday trying to tame my garden, has been mostly been left to its own devices this summer.  

DH is heading off for a boys golfing weekend next week, so went to the driving range with him to hit come balls!  Have forgotten how out of shape I am, and how much hard work hitting a golf ball is - have sore arms and shoulders!!  Need to get back to the gym and being healthy to loose some of the pounds I've put on over the last few months.  

Kirsty - A meet up sounds like a great idea - any ideas for a date?  Maybe the girls who are cycling at the minute should pick a date, so it suits around whats happening - Kat, Karen, Katerina, etc - any suggestions?

Jan - I'm so impressed that you've nearly finished your Christmas shopping (also a little scared!)  Planning to make a proper start next weekend when DH is away!  Well done you on your weight loss!

Chook - Glad you've made a decision over the job situation, now you need to make sure you are nice and relaxed in the run up to your txt.  How was your shopping trip with DH?

Karen - I know how infuriating it is to have to repeat a discussion with a doc - I did have a slight rant at Dr Selva about SET or DET last time round, even though I'd talked it through with Dr Raja and made a decision!   Can be very infuriating, but I suppose they just want to make sure.  I had a 3-day transfer last time and started pessaries the day of the ET, so think thats normal.  When's the big thaw?  I'm sure your frosties will be fine, so please try to relax a little!

Elaine - What is it about cousins - eh?  It can be hard hearing news like that, but hoping you can put it to one side and concentrate on the build up to your cycle  .  You're right, FF is the best forum for ranting about these things, we're all so lucky to have such great FF's!! 

Jan - well done you for getting your ticker up, hope it helps to motivate you.  Have a fab time at the awards ceremony - posh frock and fizz sounds like a great night out!

Roma - how you doing honey?  Sending you     for great fertilisation rates.  Let us know how you got on.

Kat - good luck for scan tomorrow   

Fin - how's your quest for the perfect jeans going?

AnneS - well done - your post worked that time.  I wonder is there a thread soemwhere with all the missing posts!!  Lying on the sofa overdosing on SciFi sounds like a great idea.  I managed to squeexe int he whole first series of 24 on DVD during my 2ww!! I'm so hooked on Hero's too, can't wait til my next fix.  Hope you're taking it easy and DH is taking care of you - DH's are so great during 2ww's!  Good luck and masses of     for Friday

Hello to everyone I've missed  
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

I cannot believe this - it happened again - all the personals have just gone down the pan - why is this system so wobbily?? I see that peanuts managed to post - why has it not registered mine??

Oh GRRRRRRR

Sorry girls, but I cannot type all that again AND stay sane!!

Over and out!

That is me back to work tomorrowin a fould mood.



caroline anne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just watched the Strictly results show - classic sunday evening viewing!!  Now trying to stem off the sunday night blues, have a scary week at work this week and will be really pleased when it over with...

AnneS: Loads and loads of      for your test this friday.  How have you been feeling?  You are sounding really relaxed which is great - long may it continue  I was shocked to hear about everything you had been through - glad to hear you are coming out the other side of it, try not to worry about the work you missed.  It will be worth it.

Silver:  I know what you mean, life just seems to speed up all through Nov and Dec - I'm feeling like I don't have another free weekend until January now... All the best with diet.

Mimou:  Will be thinking of you and your frosties tomorrow - it sounds likes so far everything is going according to plan (although they keep on rechecking that plan with you!!!).  It is so tough trying to make such big decisions when you are pumped full of drugs - you are doing really well.  Hope you find some space to relax and destress.

Elaine: Delighted to hear that you are on for Dec/Jan that is really great news.  You will be able to build on what you learnt last round.  I total understand the pain of hearing about others babies, my best friend had three babies and each time I would meet them I would end up crying and wonder what my future held.  Your feelings are completely natural - none of us would be here if we didn't care about family and children so much.  I indulged my baby cuddling tendancies...it was painful sometimes but also helped somehow.  

Vonnie: You and Elaine might be cycle buddies which would be cool!  When I was stimming I was on puregon and they changed the dose all throughout the stimming sometimes increased and sometimes decreasing.  they may have used puregon because I had already had 7 rounds of ovulation induction using it and so they had an idea of how I would respond.

Finabarina:  All the very best with your treatment   My two kittens are going to be going outside for the first time next weekend (they had the snip last week - poor things) - have you got any advice?

Doodler:  How are you finding life being back in Scotland and drug-free?

Clarabell:  Enjoy your new furbabies - wow! Three!

Roma:  Hope you are keeping really well on your 2ww -    

Kat:  It is really exciting that you are about to start your FET - you go girl!

Dawn:  Very impressed to hear about your golfing prowess!! I think I'd be hard pushed to even hit the ball!  Congrats on the Jeans  

Well, I have now had my 2nd scan - I had to wait until 14weeks because of when St John's could fit me in.  It all went fine (was pretty emotional) and I now feel like I am able to start believing this has really happened.    I have been hoping/trying for this for over 4 years now and I want to try and lose the fear that it will be taken from me.  

Well, I'd better go and iron my clothes for tomorrow.  Hello to anyone I have missed - have a good week everyone.

Love Janniexx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Mornign all - sorry about the Sunday evening rant, but having lost my entire first post, I re-wrote the first part of the post (the general bit, that somehow got through) and then also re-typed the second bit (personals) seperately - and it disappeared again.
Anyway: 

Jannie - sooo nice to hear that you scan went well and that you start to believe in your pregnacny - hope that you will have a happy, relaxed time from now.  

Roma - how is your 2WW going?? Not gone mad, I hope?? Are you alright? I am ok at the mometn, but it does change a bit. My test date will be Friday. Am thinking of you.  

Elaine - your smilies made me laugh - the ones with the strecher are ace -and exaclty how I felt when I went into hospital  
Of course I only find this funny in hindsight, when the doctor who examined me siad, that wodul keep me in, I burst into tears - ooops. Must have been all that tension building up! A week on the old sofa has sorted that out.

Hello everyone!! Hope you get through the week ok. I am off to work again - but will only do a short-ish day and see how it goes. I am suppos to take it easy ... 

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone  

So sorry that I have been SUCH a rubbish FF lately!  You have never been far from my thoughts though and I have been checking in as much as I can to keep up with all your news.  After such a lazy and dossy summer - which was ideal for my treatment and for fuelling my FF addiction - we have been crazy busy with work lately.  Have been careful not to overdo it, but seem to completely collapse about 4pm most days and that is me for the night!  Everything is going great though and looking forward to 12 week scan which is on 21 November.  

So how is everyone?? - soooooooooo much to catch up on!

AnneS - you will be loving me I am sure - I remember me telling you that EC was a walk in the park and pain free!!  So sorry to hear of ALL your troubles (honestly I wasn't making it up!).  However you are now in exactly the same position as I was - 2 x grade 2 embies on board - so hope you have been able to put the nightmare experiences behind you and that you get the result you are hoping for.  Big     to you!

Mimou - a big week for you too     Well done you on getting this far - is all so stressful having to make these decisions far less when your hormones are quite literally all over the shop!  Is made so much harder when there clearly is no right or wrong answer - just one that works and feels right for you.  I hope there is good news from your thaw today and that it is all stress free from now on.  I started Cyclogest immediately the embies were transferred - quite literally embies in, then pessary.  It is a bit of a bomb and putting it in takes a bit of getting used to (have never been a Lilettes girls - but similar I think!) Don't panic when it all comes back out - got myself really stressed about that but is totally normal!  I was a bit more chilled when I realised was a good idea to lie down for a while after doing it.  Sorry if this is all TMI but you will see what I mean hopefully!  Wishing you loads and loads of luck - you are right, has been a long road.  

Sorry - just took another work phone call ---- grr!! something needing doing urgently so going to have to go now but wil be back in a bit - promise!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Right - didn't take long!!  

Jannie - nice to read your post and that the 12/14 week scan has helped make it all real.  I am totally with you on that one and can't wait.  Hope your scary work week goes OK.  I absolutely had that last week and ended up taking Friday off to celebrate it all being over - highly recommend.  I am an X factor girl myself but know I would LOVE Strictly so am thinking I may have to switch allegiances.  X factor pretty rubbish so far this year.  

Dawn - hope you are doing OK.  Sounds like you have been keeping yourself nice and busy.  Golfing and gardening most impressive!!  I have as usual promised myself to get organised early for Christmas this year and made a small attempt to get started this weekend. One box of my mother in laws favourite chocolates purchased and that was it - pathetic!  Although have to say we could not find them anywhere last year and ended up having to go to Metro Centre in Gateshead to get them so guess we did OK!!

Roma - hope all is good with you and that you are keeping your mind occupied with non-mad thoughts during the 2WW! -     

Silver - bacon sarnies!!  Oh dear, I sooooooooo want one now!!  My DH is not the finest in the kitchen - although a superstar in all other departments - however bacon sarnies are his masterpiece!!  Not sure I will be able to resist now!  Enjoy DH's award ceremony - sounds great and good luck with the weight loss - not easy at this time of year but maybe the ticker will help?!

Elaine - hope you had a nice weekend.  Think I will be joining for you for Strictly soon.  Thought X factor was rubbish on Saturday and loving the fact that Strictly is on Sunday night too as really need something on a Sunday evening to get over the end of weekend blues!  We went to see Ratatouille at cinema last night - had a wee smile to myself when U certificate came up - saying suitable for ages 4 and over.  Me and DH loved it - total suckers for such nonsense!

Doodler - how are you getting on? Must be pretty tough all this waiting but hoping you are keeping yourself nice and busy. I guess Christmas will be a good distraction and should help the time fly past.  Thinking of you loads - so brilliant all that you have done and achieved.  

Chook - glad you got the work dilemma sorted.  Was clearly the right decision for you.  I found it really helpful having a supportive manager who knew what was going on as took any stress associated with having time off right out of the equation.  Roll on your next appointment!

Jayne - a magnicent job on the weight loss - how do you do it??!!  Although probably all to do with how busy you always seem to be!!  Can't believe the Christmas shopping either!!  May have to head West to see if that helps - couldn't find anything in Edinburgh on Saturday!

Maz - sorry to hear of your cold - had same myself the other week.  Have you had your scan yet?  I think I was lucky as we booked it when we had our 7 week scan at the unit.  I think there is quite a delay when you go via the midwives as my sister didn't get hers until 14 weeks...?  Hope all is good with you in any case.  

Katerina - hope you are doing OK and drugs not to horrendous?  When will your ET be.  Wishing you all the very best of luck    

Little Wolf - hope all went well with scan today?  When does it all start for you?  Good luck as well    

Gosh so many people on this forum these days...

Vonnie - hope all is good with you and that is not long before you get started... Lanky - how's it going? Are you out of plaster yet?  Clarabelle - trust those wee fur babies are running riot!! - v sweet I am sure!!

So sorry to anyone else I have missed!  Really better get back to work!  Wishing you all the very best whatever stage you are at.

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Third post of the day... making up for being so rubbish lately!

Finbarina - hi!  Knew I had missed someone!  Hope things are OK with you?  Not quite sure where you are at with things but guess it must all be about to happen?? Here's hoping all those lovely spa days have done their trick and you are all set!

Sorry to anyone else I have missed... think that is me for the day!!

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Hope everyne is doing okay.  I'm doing fine just ticking along nicely getting on with things, had a lovely weekend, DH and I went out for dinner on Friday was really good and had a chicken salad and just water (offered to be the designated driver), just had a lazy Saturday and Sunday watching the footie.  

I'm trying not to think about Dec just keeping myself busy by planning what to get everyone.  Dreading the familiy get together as its my niece's 1st Xmas and I won't be able to stop myself thinking why can't it be us.  Going to try and keep this tx as hush hush as possible, only my mum and BF knows so far.

Anyway enough of me, Mazv and Jo glad your feeling good and everything is doing okay.

Jayne, hope you enjoyed your wine with the match, I could of done with one myself as I watched it with DH, he get so worked up watching Hearts, he was happy with the result ut felt that Hearts should of perhaps should of won it with all the chances they had at the end.

Roma, hope you are doing ok on the 2ww.

Mimou, thinking of you this week, hope everyhting goes well.

Kat, Glad to have you back, hope u are okay as well.

Hello to Kirsty, Peanut, AnneS, Jannie and Jan and everyone else.  Here's to a great week ahead and hopefully a quiet bonfire night.

Vonnie xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,sorry not been on for a few days- boy you can chat!

mimou- got everything crossed that by end of the week you'll be officially three! good luck hon.

anne- what a  nightmare but glad you're all sorted and on 2ww - has the swelling etc gone down?good luck on 2ww!

vonnie- when do you hope to start stims- all systems go now- good luck with this cycle!

dawn- completely sympathise with your cousins news-its crazy how easy it is for most and how hard it is for us to get pregnant- life  is just unfair. Chin up babes- you're turn will come soon  I hope.

kirsty- Caelans keeping you busy I see! Hope to see you soon.

jan- sounds like a good weekend- the new recommendations on bmi are sooo depressing- how do you fit in a fish supper with that?I got on my stepper thing yesterday and only managed 14 mins but its a start- maybe we should do a virtual diet support!glad to hear you moving forward with tx.

elaine- thnaks for letting me know about inbox- will empty! how are you doing?

kat- hope nasty cramps pass soon- horrible- can't believe you're up fotr tx again-exciting and nerve wracking at same time- this ones got to be a go-er!

roma- good luck on staying sane during 2ww!

jayne- i'm always impressed withy how busy you keep yourself- am trying to up the busy-ness round here too.Started my home study course in starting your own business so thats  a good start.

jo- how are you keeping- whens next scan?

fin-how are the  kitty cats ? when do you start tx?

chook-glad you got work sorted out- theres enough pressure on us without other stuff!

maz- how are you? did you guys finish all your house rennovations? is it all back to the drawing board for the nurseryLooked at  a show home yesterday which ahd a lovely nursery and it brought a lump to my throat not surprisingly- can't wait!

jo- how are you keeping- whats dates your scan?

jannie- I'm feeling all emotional at the thought of you at your scan-14 weeks muct have been pretty detailed just enjoy it now. St Johns seem to get a good name with my friends who've given birth there- less busy.

Hope i haven't missed anyone- sorry!

Did i tell you i got a bill from US unexpectedly last week- I didn;t know they'd sent off my polyp for pathology- just as well as most of you who've known me a while will know-I turn into a basket case when waiting to hear about dodgy results- was benign so no probs! I'm trying not to think too much about the CGH testing- though my co-ordinator tried to phone me yesterday but think its more in relation to some post op pain i've had- either that or they don't think the other blast is a good one ... here I go again! So tricky with the time difference to phone when we're both out of bed!Anyway keepig busy!

dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

very busy, have to get dinner done, take a shower and then go to the Fireworks Display at Meadowbank.  

Just a quick update - scan went ok, but guess what ... I've got another cyst (6x6cm) on my right (??) ovary.  Not happy about that, but would explain crampier period again. Doc was ok with it, says we're not going to do anything with it just yet. 

Back for another scan/bloodtest next Monday - anyone else going to be at EFREC between 8 and 9 then?  

Speak soon!

Hugs
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Nasty cyst kat!They're a blooming nuiscance. Thats one reason i liked being on BCP for 2 mths prior to last cycle- no chznc eof surprise cysts fpr a change!Hope it disappears soon


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

hope you are all doing well.

Kat - sorry to hear about the cyst  Hope they can come up with a plan next monday. sending  for your upcoming FET.

Jo - what a monster post.  Thanks so much for the info about cyclogest - much better discussed over tinternet . Hope you don't get too worn out , lady !! Make sure you can relax sometimes and treat yourself.

Lorna - glad to hear polyp is harmless. Glad you are keeping busy. 

Jannie - fantastic news about your scan - so exciting that it's finally *real* and happening to you at last .  

Vonnie - glad you had a lovely chilled out weekend. I often feel the same about christmas. I am one of 7 granddaughters and the only one ( apart from the 19 year old ) who does not have kids. They all joke about me being a tough cookie career girl - little do they know . My sister and 3 of my cousins all had babies within a week of each other last december - quite tough but lots of lovely babies to cuddle!

I got a call from RIE today asking if we wanted to thaw more because 7 embies didn't survive the thaw. By the time I could call back too late so we currently have 5 that have defrosted. The emvbryologist is SO nice and matter of fact. She said tomorrow is crucial - but if they look really crap ( obviously not her words!) I may have day 2 transfer. It is looking more like a day 3 ( wednesday) now.
Finding it all quite freakish - but as DH says it's still a big step forawrd that we have 5 embies alive -(much better than anything the 2 of us have every managed unassisted )

will see what tomorrow brings   

love to you all especially the people I have missed


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Firstly thanks for all your help and advice on my first ERI appointment which I had last Fri. My DP didn't come after all as he was offshore so it was all about me! 
Basically I have either...
1. PCOS - she thought she saw a few cysts on one of my ovaries but couldn't be sure as the scan was poor quality. However when I asked about metformin she said that she didn't prescribe it as recent evidence suggests it has no impact which confused me as so many PCOS girls on here take it. 
2. Raised prolactin - my last results came back a bit high so she took more bloods. She also noticed that I am producing some milk at the mo (how did I miss that?!) which is consistent with raised prolactin. 

I have to wait until Friday for a confirmation but if it is no.1 then its 6 months of Clomid, but if it no.2 then its back for more tests (been reading up on the prolactin thing on the internet and sounds a bit scary as is to do with your pituitary gland in the brain)

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Goodness there is  so much going on!  Short today will try to do another during the week.

We had the egg collection on Friday with 7 being collected   5 fertilised yipee!!, my husband had to take the call on Saturday as I was too nervous.  Two embies went back on board today.  I am resting and on holiday at the moment.  Going to try and relax, read and keep warm.  Sending lots of sticky vibes    what is everyones view about pineapple juice?  started eating brazil nuts.  

Mimou - cyclogest start on the day of et, after the embryos have been safely released they insert a pesserie then give you lots to take home with instructions.  

Chook - a difficult decision to make in regards to your job, however make life easy during ivf is paramount, good luck when you start.

Anne S - hope your 2 week wait is going ok, have you taken the full 2 weeks of?  I like heros also, you can download the episodes so you do not have to wait!!

Peanuts - hope you are doing ok

To everyone else thanks for your kind wishes and support it is greatly appreciated as nobody else really appreciates what we go through to get to this stage.

Love Roma


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Again

Kat - I had two cysts drained during ec, I only got one egg from the left side due to this.  I hope they get is sorted for you.  

Mimou - good luck for the thaw of the embroys

xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Roma, 

I think drinking pineapple juice cannot harm ... DH has been stocking up again, although I think it's not that needed for FET  

Also - as I am doing a thaw cycle I believe that the cyst won't do any trouble - can't be drained during EC so wonder if they want me to come in for drainage beforehand? Not sure what the figures are for a good pregnancy/chances of falling pregnant with a cyst though? 

Lots of questions to ask next Monday.  

Off to bed now.

Night night!  

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Just heard our CGH tested embryo is abnormal   Don't know where this leaves us apart from pretty devastated. better to find out this way rather than another BFN but still very hard.
dx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Doodler, I am so, so sorry  . I know what you mean about the BFN, but it's still devastating news after all the work and emotion you've put in. On the positive side, lots of embies are abnormal at our age, but it doesn't mean they all are - there could well still be a good one out there for you. I know that's not much to hang on to just now, but . . .

Will you have ET with the embie that didn't get tested or are you going to go for a fresh cycle? I'm here if you need a chat or anything. Wish there was more I could say/do  .

Take care,
Love & hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Doodler, so sorry to hear your news.  Don't really know what to say other than give you a     and that I thinking of you.

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Doodler, I am SO SORRY to hear your news.  Only you know what the next step forward is that is right for you.  Look after yourself  

Roma, great to hear you have 2 embies back on board.  I really hope they're covereed in sticky toffee pudding......oops sorry - been dieting too  much!    I might sticky vibes  

better go as I've taken this week off to write the book chapter I'm doing and it aint getting done while I'm on here!  

Take care everyone

Jayne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

I have become a chartere member !! I should really wax lyrically about supporting FF and giving somethign back and all that, but let's face it - it was pure smily envy - where are the extras??
Elaine - can you guide me  to the extra smilies??    - ta  

Mimou - am keeping sane - NOT   I am 'listening' to every littel pinch and sound my body produces and trying not to second guess what that might mean. I am gettign AF feelings  
I keep my fingers crossed for you for your ET. Hope nobody asked you anything that has alreday beeen decided and/or discussed. Good Luck and sticky vibes!

Doodler:so sorry to hear about your news. I sincerely hope that you might get some advice during follow up. I am thinking of you.  

Kat - what a bummer discovering another cyst. Hope FET goes well and good luck to you    

Roma - how are you doing on your 2WW?? I only took the first week off, this is my second week, test date Friday - I would rather run away and not knot to be honest - so scary.
Thanks for the Heores tip - where do you download this Getting a nervous tick, just thinking about it  - slight addiction  
I had 2 embies transferred on day 3 as well - sticky vibes  

Miss MP - god luck with your treatment - it must be difficult to go through the initial diagnosis, but hopefully it will help to tailor a suitable and succesful treatment for you.  

Jayne, Vonnie, Jan, Jo, katerina, Maz (you recovered from the cold??), Silver, Lorna, chook, Fin, Jannie, Kirsty, Peanuts, Finbarina - a big hug for you all.  

Tried to blow you all some bubbles - blow me some for Friday please - ta girls.



Caroline Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello again !

I knew I had forgotten somebody: Jo!!

No worries about that you told me EC should have been a doddle - it made me feel less anxious at the time and that is the whole point. If I had known that I would have such problems, it would have just made it worse. And I see that you had exactly the resutl we all want - GREAT!!   I hope you are nto suffering the nasty side effects too badly (morning sicknesss??).

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Doodler

So sorry to read your post  

I am sure you are feeling totally devastated after everything you have gone through.  Will they test your other embie now as I think you have another one there as well??  Thinking of you and DH and hope you are able to get some clear answers as to what everything means.

Much love and all my best wishes to you both  

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Doodler - so very sorry to read your post. Life can be so unfair at times. After all of the energy,planning, and hope you have invested in this ,it must be absolutely heartbreaking. I am sure you *will* be parents somehow or other one day soon - and lovely ones at that - you are such a great ff to all of us- full of encouragement, support and tons of advice whatever you are going through at the time - I really hope Dr Sher can use his experience of your response and the testing to give you a clear idea of how to proceed from this point.
Huge big  to you . Take care of yourselves.

Caroline Anne - good luck with rest of 2ww - think I will be joining you soon -eeek ! Blown you some bubbles.  

I got the call today that it will probably be transfer tomorrow- not enough for blast. Bit crazy to get these calls at work in a high school  I can't mention words like embryo/injection etc - RIE must think I am a complete nutjob! I Carmel spoke to Dr Thong and told me to go home from work *straight away* and start cyclogest. luckily I was teaching S6 who can look after themselves this afternoon - so lovely lazy afternoon off watching crap TV 

Roma - good luck with 2ww  

bye
x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Mimou - how exciting - your ET is happening. Sorry it did not go to blasto - mine was like that as well. And ordered home and onto the sofa -    how good is that??
Fingers crossed!

Later


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Mimou - All the very best of luck for your ET tomorrow!!     Gosh, quite stressful having to deal with calls like that while at school!!  I am sure everything will go fine and that those gorgeous wee embies of yours will be snuggling in back where they belong in no time!  Thinking of you and look forward to hearing how you get on.    

Roma / AnneS - good luck you 2WW'ers           (Anne - glad I am forgiven!)

Miss Moneypenny - Good luck with your next appointment on Friday.  Either way I am sure there will be a very clear treatment plan for you so hopefully that will get you going down the right track.  I still remember the day being told I had endo - was so upset but it was no looking back from there and was far better knowing stuff was being done than the long months before of wondering why nothing was happening    

Hi to everyone else - nearly home time!  Actually I'm here already   supposedly working but not sure a wee snooze this afternoon actually counts!!?? Looking forward to an evening in front of the box!

Lots of love 

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Great news Mimou, all the best for tomorrow.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mimou- got my fingers crossed for you to have a great transfer.

Thanks for all your kind  messages-I'll post more soon.
dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Just on for a few quick personals and will be back for more tomorrow.....
*
Doodler*-  am so sorry to hear that the testing came back with bad news  Really hope that you are able to find a way forward from here, whether it's using the remaining blast or going for a fresh cycle again. You know where I am if you want to talk  am thinking of you 

*Mimou*- lots of  for ET tomorrow. Hope you are getting plenty of rest in preparation for getting your embies back on board. Sorry to hear they didn't make it to blast but hopefully a 2 day transfer will be the one for you.

*Roma*- so pleased for you that all went well with egg collection, fertilization and transfer. Hope you are relaxing on the 2ww and got your feet up.

*AnneS*- Was sorry to hear about your cycle problems but thankfully that's all behind you now and those embies are snuggling in tight. Hope you're keeping busy and not going too  on the 2ww. Take it easy back at work this week. See you've up'ed your membership just so you can outdo everyone on the smilies (you and Elaine  )! Will be thinking of you on Friday. Lots of sticky vibes and  coming your way.

*Jayne*- you managed to get any work done this week yet  

*Kat*- sorry to hear about the recurring cyst again  Glad scan was okay though. Hope you get your questions answered next Monday at clinic 

Must dash girls as Spooks is almost on (mmmmm Rupert Penry-Jones; where's the salivating smilie when you need one  ) Will be back for more personals tomorrow. Thanks for asking after me, cold is beginning to get a bit better but am still under the weather 

Love to you all and big  for those in need

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick note in between CSI's.  

Doodler - Oh hun, so sorry to hear about that. This news must be devastating!!! Don't know much about things but assume Jan will know LOTS think she's right.  If you want to talk just holla - you should have my mobile number. And if you want to meet up for a Chocolate Soup or something like that ... just let me know when!

Mimou - good look for the ET tomorrow, hun! Sorry about no blastos, but I didn't get to that stage and still got a little step further. 

Roma/AnneS - don't get mad with the 2ww!!!  Feet up, DVDs on and all that!! And yes, chocolate covered Brazils should count!  

Cyst is misbehaving a little today, it's "pulling" a little. Will have to check what the odds are to fall pregnant with a cyst ... wouldn't want that to have negative impact.  

Oops... that's CSI NY on now ... speak soon! 

  and 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

just popped on to see how everyone was...I'd better start on the book chapter for the day...no rest for the wicked  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

quick question:

when I go for my blood test on Friday (pregnancy test), will I have to wait until lunch time-ish for the results??
I forgot to ask. I need to be there between 8 and 9 am.

Thanks

Caroline Anne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

I have my 2 embies on board. Hooray ! Feel much much better .Dr Selva and the nurse were so lovely to me - and Roberto (?) the embrologist said they were beautiful - but italians say that to all the laydees 
They are grade 2 one slower than the other and the rest are grade 3 - they will see if they do any more developing.
Husband made us all laugh asking if they would put one back in each ovary (eerrrr  ) 
Feel so much less stressed now    
Thanks for nice messages
Good luck to anne and roma

xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Caroline Anne

They will probably ask you to phone in at around 12.00 for your result.... probably the most frightening phone call you will ever have to make!!   

Wishing you all the very best of luck  

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Mimou

Sorry - posts crossed!

Great news - really pleased to hear that all is well     

I am sure they truly are beautiful!  Me and DH both asked when they were going to put the 2nd one in - not realising they both went in together!!  Doh!!  

Get your feet up, take it easy and enjoy being PUPO!

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

well done mimou- good luck now- been a long wait for this moment- take it easy!

annes- hopefully they'll phone you sooner if they have results in- good luck!

thanks for all your kind messages everyone.Actually I'm finding it easier than having gone through 2ww- I'm glad I knew sooner if that makes sense.Course it does -we all know what torture the 2ww is.

maz- hope your cold is better soon.

kat-I'm sure cysts are not problematic with getting pregnant- suppose the endo cysts could be much more painful if they're attached to stuff.Just think- if the pill stops you getting cysts because your body thinks you're pregnant and doesn't ovulate being pregant must be the same. hope it goes soon.

love to everyone else for now xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Doodler

Mimou was SO right what she said about you the other day... you are indeed a top FF - always on hand to offer support, wise words and encouragement to others despite what is happening in your life.  Really hope there is some better news coming your way soon...

Much love

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks jo- how are you doing?


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Doodler!
Having SUCH a lazy day today "working" from home - use the word "working" very loosely!!  My boss sent me an e-mail this morning saying he couldn't find a report that I was due to send him by end of September and so could I resend/send.  Wasn't quite sure whether to confess that the reason he could not find it was indeed because it had never been sent or indeed actually written yet so have managed to do that and that is about it.  This site is such a distraction!  I have been sent a few ******** links this week and wondering whether to dive into that but have heard people on here say it is hugely addictive so could be extremely dangerous!!  Have you signed up or is FF more than enough??  Hard to believe, but I am now at 10 weeks - feels great to be in double figures and seem to have escaped the morning sickness thing - just peeing every 2 hours at night which DH is thrilled about.  Hope you are doing OK and still got some more options to explore.  We're all here for you and with you every step of the way.
Much love, Jo xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Mimou - congratultions on having your embies put back on board today, hope you are resting well. 

Doodler - hope you are ok 

Jo - glad you are doing well 

Anne S - the website to find information about heros is www.got-heroes.com.  The hospital may phone you before mid day is depends how busy they are. One tip is to go out somewhere you enjoy rather than waiting on the phone call.  Everyone is different, we went to the beach last time!!  At this time of year it will be cold but quiet.  I was thinking about you today not long now!  

Roma 



/links


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a bit hard finding time to post just now, but I'm trying to keep up with everyone.

*Doodler* - I'm really sorry about your news.  I hope you get a positive break soon. 

*Roma* - Delighted that the transfer went well. Good luck and lots of sticky vibes for the 2WW!   

*Kat * - Sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope it won't interfere with you falling pg. 

*Jayne* - Hope you're keeping on top of the work! I'm sharing your diet-induced food obsessing just now...

*AnneS* - Good luck and lots of sticky vibes for Friday.   

*Mimou* - Hope the 2WW goes well, and sending you lots of sticky vibes and    I'm interested to know how you got on with fitting in tx around teaching - I'm also a secondary teacher, and just have no idea how it can work!

*Maz * - Glad you're feeling better, and hope you keep improving, fast!

*Vonnie* - We're also keeping the upcoming tx date pretty quiet. We've been really open about our IF, but somehow I'm not sure I can face people knowing when we're going through tx. Have told our parents (and I've got such a big gob I let it slip to a friend), but that's it. Good luck when it comes round.

*Dawn and Elaine* - I hope that you're both ok.  

And hello Jannie, Silver, MissMP, Chook, and Finbarina. If I have missed anyone (and I'm sure I have), a huge sorry.

Our house is a madhouse at the moment.  I thought three cats would not be very different to having two. I forgot that we were used to pensioners, and that one and two year old cats are quite lively, actually! We have already had to empty a bookcase and move it to retrieve one puss, and I am frequently to be heard saying, "I've lost one again!" They're adorable though, and still quite nervous, which is cute. We have to take them to the vet on Friday, and I'm having to plan it like a military operation (is it possible to carry three cat carriers from car to surgery in one go?)!  Will try to post some pics of them soon, because they are lovely!

Didn't do too well with the diet today. One of the kids offered me a cake he'd made in HE, and I'd wolfed it down before I'd even thought to ask him if he'd washed his hands before making it!  Never mind, nothing but lettuce for me tomorrow...

Love and  to you all!

C xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Ooh you're a busy bunch!

Doodler – so sorry to hear your news, take care and lots of   

Roma and Mimou – glad to hear thing went well for you both (Mimou, Lol at your DH’s comment!), hope you’ve got your feet up.  

Caroline Anne – fingers crossed for Friday, not long now.

Miss Moneypenny – sorry things didn’t go so well at your appointment, I hope its better news on Friday.  

Jo – I cant believe its 10 weeks, time has flown.  I’ve only had a peek at ********, I resisted coz I knew and heard it would be lethal and I’d be hooked.

Clarabelle – sounds like you have your hands full with the cats.  Good luck for your lettuce day tomorrow.

Suffering with first AF since I had my d&c & polyp removed, was 3 weeks late so was a relief but so painful! Also 2 weeks till I see Dr Thong for the results, do you think I can lose a stone by then?!!!  

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Chook


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Just popping on to say good luck to Caroline Anne for tomorrow    I am off to London today and not back until late Friday 

 and   to Roma and Mimou too!

Jo xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning ladies,

I am actually starting to get nervous now. Dh will be comign back from work at lunch time tomorrow so I do not have to spend the afternoon by myself. But he won't make it back before 2-ish... 

Anyway, I feel quite squeezy and light headed, but I am fairly sure that is actually nervousness. I had it before.  
Thanks for all the good wishes and crossed fingers. 
I should really go and do some work to take my mind of the wait, but my head is 'in the shed' as my friend used to say. 

Mimou - good luck on the 2WW and take it easy!! I thought the embryologist was Spanish, but my DH agress with you and says, deffo Italian - lovely, isn't he?? They were all really lovely to me ,too. Only thing that happened is that they re-vistied the SET/DET point again and to our suprise, my DH and I had switched positions/opinions on this - that confused them  . Went for DET  

Jo - have a good time in London - hope it is not work but fun, fun, fun You lucky moo, having escaped the morning sicknees - i watched my best friend go through everything you can possibly have - not nice!!

Roma - thaks so much for the Heroes link - did you watch last night - omg - how could they let it end liek that - what a cliff hanger - and that scream. Dh complained because I dived for the remote and turned the volume right down. 

Clarabell, your cat capers made me laugh - moving furniture - eh?? What fun!!  
Let us know whetheryou got them all to the vet ok. 

Everybody else - apologies for not more personals - need to do some work - really I should, don't think i will do any tomorrow. Best friend suggested to open a bottle of champagne, no matter what the result, seems like a good plan 

Will let you know THE result ...

Lot so love and good luck to all of you.

Caroline Anne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick post to wish Caroline Anne all the best for tomorrow. Lots of luck hun      . Will be thinking of you.

Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Caroline Anne - thinking of you and your momentous phone call tomorrow   You sound quite sane - I will probably be completely loopo by test date ...
They must have thought your embies looked in great shape to bring up the det/set thing  
Wishing you all the      for a fantastic BFP tomorrow . Good luck and enjoy a wee slurp of champers


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks girls,

will keep you updated - am too tired to be nervous at the moment.

Speak soon


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

only got a min as going to my art class starts at 7 and is a 20 min drive so better hurry just been catching up with you all

doodler am so sorry honey   have been thinking of you, are you going to get the untested embrie put back? whats the next step?

mimou congrats on the et on wed were you in the waiting room around 11-11.30am? i was there then

caroline anne good luck for tomorrow honey   thinking of you

ok sorry no time for personals, would love to meet up but better leave suggesed dates to those cycling, what suits girls??

i am back at eri long story will explain next time i am on as really have to run 

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Caroline Anne 

Going to watch heros tonight.  Yeah you do sound very together considering you are testing tomorrow.  I wish you all the luck in the world for a   sending you lots of happy thought and sticky vibes               

Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi, 

just a quick "GOOD LUCK" for Caroline Anne tomorrow!! So hope you'll get a  !!!

As for meeting up - what dates suit you girls? And what times? 

Back off again.

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been such a bad FF recently, still trying to get my head around things!  You have been busy chatting -has taken me aged to catch up on your news.

AnneS - sending you lots of     and   for your test tomorrow - have got everything crossed for you.  Hope you manage to get some sleep.  I agree with Roma, its good to try to find something to do between your test and the phone call for results - even if its just a wander around the shops!

Jannie - really glad to hear your scan went well, I got quite emotional when I read your message  .  Hope your scary week at work has gone ok, and you can put your feet up.

Jo - Hope you've got a quieter week organised for work next week!  Go on, you know you want to try ********, is very addictive, but find it the best way to keep in touch with all my pals who have moved away.

Doodler - really sorry to hear your news     after all you've been through with this cycle.  Hope you are getting the support and advice you need from the clinic, to help you work out a plan for moving forward.  How's your other wee blast?  Karen and Jo are so right about you being a great FF, you're such an inspiration to us all, I just hope we can be as good a FF back to you with all your going through at the minute .

Kat - glad your scan went well, but sorry to hear about the cyst  .  Hope they can come up with a plan of action on Monday  .

Karen - wow, congrats on being PUPO!    Sorry I seem to have missed all the ups and downs this week, but you and DH have been in my thoughts.  Sending you     and sticky vibes.

Miss MP - Hoping you get some answers tomorrow, so you can start to plan for the future  .

Roma - wow, congrats to you to on being PUPO!   Really please for you and DH that this cycle has gone so well.  Sending you lots of     and sticky vibes for your 2ww, and yes I think pineapple juice is a great idea - can't do any harm anyway.

Jayne - hows the book chapter coming along?  Well done you on your diet - any tips for the rest of us?!

Clarabelle - I see your furbabies are keeping you busy!  Best of luck getting them to the vet tomorrow!  

Chook - good to hear from you, I'm sure the next 2 weeks will fly by until your appt with Dr Thong.

Twiggy - looking forward to hearing your long story!  Hope you're doing ok.

maz - how you doing petal?  Hope you're on the mend 

I think I might have to head off to bed, am absolutely knackered!  DH has abandoned me to go off on a boys weekend in Aviemore.  They're supposed to be golfing and mountain biking, but it was snowing when they arrived - so don't think they'll be doing much apart from propping up the bar!

  to everyone
Dawnx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry but I'm also being a poor FF just now  I promise I am thinking of everyone, just been very busy and needing to try not to focus so much on this IF stuff  Not that I've had much choice though, with my letter coming through for ERI saying I needed to phone and confirm our forthcoming treatment, and saying I should phone with November AF  You could have knocked me down with a feather! My AF arrived the day after the letter, but is only my first since miscarrying so DP hastily phoned to check if I could stick with December treatment but phone with my next AF, which I'm relieved was agreed 

Anyway, I really just popped on with a few brief personals so better get on!

*Caroline Anne* - glad to hear you're still pretty sane and wanted to wish you heaps of luck for tomorrow      I passed the time between blood test and call getting my hair done, and going for coffee and cake and some shopping, which was pretty effective  I'll PM you the secret link for the Charter smileys to keep you busy 

*Dawn* - hope your early night hits the spot  I know how you feel about trying to get your head around things  I thought I was getting there until the letter from the ERI, which really threw me 

*Doodler* -  I was so, so sorry to read your post  I totally agree with the others, you are such an excellent FF and are always there for everyone else, regardless of how difficult it is for you  PM me any time you feel like a chat or to moan and offload  I haven't got round to trying to re-send that PM yet and probably need to edit it first as I typed it over a week ago! Hope you are fine and  the other embryo is a good one and can be used     

*Kat* - sorry to hear about the cyst, but I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it won't affect your FET      

*Karen* - great to hear of your successful ET and hope you are relaxing into things and enjoying being PUPO  Hoping for a great result and lovely sticky embies         Your poor DH, what a clanger 

*Roma* - how are you doing? Hope you're bearing up and getting plenty time to relax and also enjoy being PUPO. Wishing you so much luck for a great BFP          Pineapple juice and brazil nuts should help with a nice healthy womb lining 

*Clarabelle* - oh, I'm so jealous about your sweet furbabies - maybe I could help you to the vet and sneak a little cuddle or two  I just adore kittens and have really been fighting my urge to get a pet or two the last few weeks 

*Miss MP* - great to hear your appointment went well and good luck with getting those results    Hope they can get you started with some treatment soon 

*Jo* - hope the trip to London goes well and isn't too tiring  Good to hear you've been able to take it a bit easier this week. Nice to also hear you're into double figures and it's not at all long until your scan - less than 2 weeks now 

*Kirsty* - hope you enjoyed your art class and it wasn't too much of a rush  I'm also up for a meet some time soon, though will doubtless be useless at spotting people/working out who's who 

*Maz* - sorry to hear you're still not feeling great and hope it passes soon 

*Chook* - I can empathise on the painful AF, mine was terrible yesterday  I think you should go easy on yourself about the weight loss and just aim for the best you can do  I was hoping to lose the half stone I've just put on before my treatment, but I'm not going to stress about it.

*Jayne* - hope the book chapter is coming along nicely and you're doing fine 

*Jannie* - great news about your scan and getting to the second trimester, hope you're feeling great 

Sorry but I've lost track of lots of the thread because there's been so much chat  since I was last on  So just a big hello to everyone else: Finbarina, Yoda, Donna, Lanky, Fiona, Vonnie, Jan and anyone I've missed 

I'm looking forward to a long weekend, though have a pile of things to get on with in the house and garden - another reason I couldn't start treatment too soon! Will be glad when tomorrow is finished at work 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to wish caroline ann all the luck in the world again thinking of you honey   

will see how long i get to post caelan away back to sleep lying next to me in bed, he was sick 3 times last night and wouldnt settle so slept in our bed last night, bad i know. His top tooth has cut through so think that has something to do with it. 

elaine thats really quick to start again after miscarriage, glad they agreed to december good luck honey  cant believe how quickly the weeks are flying in  Art class was ok last night, is just a beginners class as i fancied giving it a try and havent done it before. 

doodler honey been thinking of you and stephen

kat sorry about the cyst honey hope it doesnt affect tx, i can try and make any date or time that suits you lot for a meet, pretty flexible. 

dawn snowing in avimore, winter is def here was freezing last night, hope you are ok, you are not a rubbish ff   hope you got a good sleep last night

karen how are you feeling today     hope the 2ww goes quick for you

oh no wee mans awake here goes the key bashing, jan yes i do edit out caelans contributions before sending as you wouldnt be able to understand post    

roma yes pinapple juice, brazil nuts for lining and yams/ sweet potatoes if you want twins  good luck honey keep the feet up

clarabel hows the kittens? i miss my bunnies 

MISS MP I HAVE BAD PCOS SO ANY QUESTIONS DIRECT THEM HERE IF YOU WANT sorry just noticed caelan put on caps lock  i was on clomid for 18 months then puragon injections to get c and am starting clomid again  must be mad am back on the happy pills   hope you get started on tx soon

jo you are so lucky escaping morning sickness good luck for scan, you will see a massive difference form 7 week one is like a proper person all in 5 weeks is amazing 

maz how are you feeling honey sending you a big    

jayne good luck with chapter

donna hows the morning sickness?

chook good luck for your appointment with dr thong

jannie so excited for you keep well honey

ok hi to everyone i have missed will catch up soon, is great this thread  is so busy now hard to believe how long i have posted on this thread dont know what i would have done without ff 

ok my news switch off if you like as i ramble to much....

got home on monday night and was an appointment for eri through the door for wed morning, i knew dr was referring me to a gynocologist as been bleeding for 2 months constantly but didnt think the appointment would be for eri, they had also written scotts name on it which i thought was a bit strange. Anyway we went on thur morn and were in waiting room between 11-11.30am so i apologise to anyone who was there as couldnt get a babysitter so had to take caelan with us and felt really bad taking him in there so sat at the little bit opposite the desk where the toys are. All the nurses remembered our names and were excited to see wee man, shows how long we were going there  they were like extended family so was nice seeing them all again. Anyway stop rambling on saw dr anderson who did a scan, ovaries looked quiet bad with pcos and said he wasnt sure if a polyp there or not so he gave me 2 weeks worth of provera which should hopefully bring on a big bleed and clear system then to call and go for another scan to see how things look and poss get a hysteroscopy?? he asked if we were using contraception which i said no as we started trying for another baby straight away (knowing it prob wouldnt happen naturally and would prob take years again by the time we got referred re-tested etc) anyway he said as soon as sort out bleeding he wants me to start back on clomid  which he gave me tabs to take away, i said i wasnt keen  as took clomid fo 18 months and didnt work but he said to try 2 cycles and if that doesnt work i can try puragon injections again  am really excited now all happened so fast, this time last week didnt even have an appointment now am on 3rd day of provera  sorry if this upsets anyone as i know we are blessed to have caelan but would love more than 1 child, and it is lovely to have a brother or sister. So there it is may be seeing all of you at eri very soon, here we go again .........



kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just a quicky to ay god luck to Caroline Anne

I'll check the internet at lunch time on my phone but I can't post so even though I can't post... I WILL be thinking of you

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck Caroline Anne - thinking of you xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

HELLO GIRLS,

i am blubbing onto the key board as I am typing, I wanted you ladies to know first as your support has meant the world to me - I am pregnant.




A HUGE  for your support.

Dh sits opposite me with shiny eyes  , tryign not to cry - silly him!!!!

Have to go and phone my parents.

Lots and lots of love,

Caroline Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW, CAROLINE ANNE !!! That's FAB!!!!        Keeping fingers & toes crossed and sending "stickyvibes" .  

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliant news!!!    ​
Take care of yourselves and congratulations!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline anne- OMG another bfp!!!!brilliant news 

kirsty-  clomid again? lets hope the bleeding gets sorted soon- I had a polyp removed in US which was about an inch but it was pretty pain free procedure but then it was done at same time as EC so... I miss those ERI nurses- US nurses were not at all friendly bar my co-ordinator.Good luck with it all!

dawn- everyone understands the need to do other things for a bit especially after what you've been through so don't be calling yourself a  POOR FF- you've been great!- the main thing is to keep your self as happy as possible in ht circumstances.You take care 

elaine- ditto! I don't know where I'd be without all my lovely FF support  Don't worry about the pm- only if and when  I'm actually doing remarkably fine after an initial wailing etc- guess knowing I still have options and am already signed up to do another cycle helps mind you, i have to requalify for that cycle so we'll wait and see what Dr says on tues night...

clarabelle- think i got mixed up between your kittens and finbarinas- how are the wee fluff bundles? 

karen -good luck   stay sane!
sorry need to go as having a skip delivered and i think he's going to take out the gate posts....  love to everyone,
dx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Caroline Anne – that’s wonderful news!     Well done girl  !!!  (and enjoy the champers in moderation now… )

Karen & Roma – hope those embies are tucking in nicely and you’re holding things together!  Not too much longer…   

Doodler – so sorry to hear your sad news, and glad you are coping with it.     Hope you get helpful advice when you see the doctor on Tuesday (Which country/clinic is that?)

Kirsty – how exciting that you’re starting again – and don’t feel bad about wanting a second one here – I guess we all would!  In my positive moments I feel that we’ll manage to have at least one (and that will be GREAT) but am sad that dreams of having a large family (I’m one of four) aren’t likely to be possible..  

Meeting up… I can’t make 3-6 or 8-12 December but otherwise pretty flexible and would appreciate the company! 

Hope everyone else is doing well – I’m being a rubbish FF now – popping on every few days to catch up with everyone else’s news and not getting round to posting…  I’m still d/r – hopefully only until next Friday, though as AF still hasn’t come I’m slightly worried it may not be working.  Had one really wobbly day earlier in the week and cried about everything but feeling much better since – keep that PMA on track!   DH was very understanding and we’re going away tonight over to Loch Lomond for 24 hours change of scene which will be lovely.  

Hope you have good weekends,

Katerina


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Caroline - Anne  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fantastic News - I gave my computer a big round of applause when I read you got a   !!!

Could not wait to get in the door to find out your news        I am delighted for you - way to go !!!!
You have given me hope because I think you were in a similar position to me embryo -wise , too

Well Done to you and your DP - enjoy every fantastic minute of it
              
Easy on the champagne now you really are pregnant


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Caroline-Anne I am delighted for you and your partner 

You must be on                  

Was in a meeting today and looked and checked the time at 1pm thinking that you probably would have had your result.

Lots of happy thoughts are winging there way to you all.  Your family will also be delighted.  Look after yourself and get plenty of rest.  Yipee 

Roma


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

*Caroline Anne* - absolutely wonderful to hear your great news  Congratulations            Just enjoy your weekend now and let the news sink in 

*Katerina* -  I can totally relate to AF and downregging worries. During my cycle I hadn't expected my AF to be late and got very anxious about it, thinking it would spoil the whole cycle. It did turn up though, just a few days late and all was fine, as I hope it will be for you   It's all just so stressful at times isn't it 

*Doodler* - hope your gate posts survived  Great to hear you sounding so positive, I really need some tips on how you pick yourself back up and continue to be so positive  Have a good weekend 

*Kirsty* - glad to hear your art class was fine and really laughed when I saw Caelen's contribution to your message  There's absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to have more than one baby, I'm sure most of us can relate to that regardless of what stage we're at 

*Roma and Karen* - hope you're both bearing up on your respective 2ww 

Hi to everyone else - I actually managed a short post this time  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

AnneS -       Congratulations to you and DH!  Hope the news has started to sink in, enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!  Did you manage to keep the news to yourself before DH arrived home?  Bet you were bursting to tell him.

Elaine - Hope you've managed to calm down after your wee panic after getting ERI letter!  Won't be long until you are starting again, keep up the PMA    .

Twiggy - sweet potatoes for twins - that's a new one to me!  Wow, things are moving quickly, thats fab news.  Hope the provera does its thing, and you can strap yourself back in to the rollercoaster for number 2!  

Doodler - Glad to hear you're doing ok, even though you've had a disappointment, it must be good to know that you've found a txt process that works for you.   Hoping for good news from the Dr on Tues.  How's your gate post?!

Katerina - Sending you a massive  , this is such an emotional rollercoaster, but you're doing great - hang in there.  Don't worry too much, A/F have a tendency to be a bit late when d/r, I had a huge panic during my txt, but think its pretty normal.  Have a fab night away, hope you are being pampered!

Karen & Roma - how are you 2ww ladies doing?  Hope you aren't going too   !  Sending     and sticky vibes.

Think I'm off for another early night, think I'm coming down with something - my sinuses are really annoying me, can't seem to clear my ears at all!

Sorry to have a bit of a 'me' moment - but got a call from one of my closest friend to tell me she is prg.  She's only been with the father for about 10 months, they weren't even trying as things have been a bit rocky as she only found out during the summer that he has a kid he didn't tell her about (as well as the one she knew about!).  All very Jerry Springer as they're both to his ex-mrs!  

Me & DH can't help thinking that thats another friend who has beaten us to it, even though we've been ttc the longest!  Feel better that I've got that off my face, as only my FF's know how this feels.

Take care everyone - anymore ideas for dates for meeting up?
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a real quickie to say,  Anne

      

Brilliant news!

C xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Caroline Anne!!

Superb!!   

So delighted to read your news!!

Massive congratulations to you and DH - have a great weekend up there on cloud 9!!  

Hi to everyone else - will catch up on your news over the weekend - way too weary just now!

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Caroline Anne

That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!

Now just kick back and enjoy the ride!!!!!  Seems like yesterday I got my BFP and now Im ready to push this baby out (get out,get out!!  )

Love to everyone, and best wishes to you all.

Michelle


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm off the to gym but just wanted to say congrats to Carolinbe Anne, nope your putting your fet up and enjoying yourself.

Vonnie


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Kirsty

I was just reading your post from the other day, what a time you are having. Bleeding for two months must be taking it our of you.  Do you eat meat?  If so try some vension to give you some iron back.  Also being told of the possibility of a hysto must be devestating.  I am glad that they had been fast to give you some treatment and I hope it settles down.  I really hope your dreams come true to have a brother or sister for caelan 

Love Roma


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Lanky - goodness where has the time gone?  Not long now until you have your little one.  Do you know if it is a boy or a girl?  Take it easy.

Peanuts - big cuddle 

Katerina  I id not feel to great on d/r just drank lots of water and got plenty of rest.  Enjoy Loch Lomond.

Mimou - hope you are resting well   

to everyone else thanks for your thoughts and best wishes during the 2 week wait.  Was loosing it the other day just tired today so trying to keep a level head  and hope the af   stays away.

Love Roma


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quicky again

caroline anne fab news honey now feet up cant stop smiling now

doodler whats the next step for you honey??

lanky omg you only have a couple of weeks to go good luck honey thinking of you where has the time gone??

thanks roma no dont eat mammals  only birds and fish   dh thinks i am nuts  bleeding does take it out of you but stopped yesterday 2 days after starting provera so should get a couple of weeks rest from it before big bleed 

peanuts heard the twin sweet potato thing on a tv doc about a tribe who eatloads of yams and have really high numbers of twins, dont know how true it is but cant hurt its really hard when someone really close gets preg when you are trying so long, i felt really upset when my brothers girlfriend fell preg  and they had only been together a year and was a mistake  was hard esp when was my mum and dads first grandchild anyway luckily i got preg before she gave birth so made it alot easier, dont know how i would have coped with ivf as we were due to cycle at the due date.... chin up hon your time will come 

elaine thanks hon glad your post got through. hows things?

katerina have fun in loch lomond, i am sure dr doing its job  

ok have to run hi to all you other lovely ladies will try and post again soon

kirsty xxx


p.s thanks for all your support on tx feel a bit guily going again when we are so blessed to have caelan but will be  an honour to be cycling with you lovely ladies, hope we all get a bfp at the end of it....


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Caroline Anne.  YYYYYIIIIIIPPPPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!  Congratulations.  As i say...I've been catching up on my mobile but this is the first time I've been on the computer.  I am SO gonna miss internet on my phone but if I don't stop it after the free month - it'll cost a fortune    i hope you had a lovely time sharing your news with your families

Roma, keep up the mental stability as I've heard it completely goes once you're a mum  

anyway, only popped on to print my latest version of my book chapter which at the moment is appaling...that's what the editors are for eh?  

jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just nipping on to check out Caroline Anne's news - fantastic!!   Looking forward to news of the first scan  !

Kirsty - don't feel guilty you daft person  ! Think most of us would want two ideally, and how could any of us blame you  . Glad the ERI has come up with the goods for you - maybe Clomid will do the trick this time and you can avoid the needles!! We might be cycling at the same time at this rate (I'm going again in the New Year, but in Glasgow).

Peanut - I really sympathise with you over your friend's pg. In the time DH and I have been trying we've gone from having two sets of friends with kids and everyone else childless to being one of only two sets that DON'T have kids (and the other lot have just got married, so I'm bracing myself). Everything crossed that all of us on here will get there ourselves, one way or another.

Doodler - great to chat the other day - you're sounding so sane! Hope your tele-apt goes well    .

Hi to everyone - dashing to get in the shower and dressed for a charity ceilidh tonight. One pound down on the ticker - maybe I can dance some more off tonight  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Another 'quick' post from me as supposed to be going out shortly. Sorry this is the first chance I've had to post for a couple of days 

*Caroline Anne*- what can I say but...... *FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!* You and DH must be on  am sooooo thrilled for you both. Take it easy  Hope the wait for the scan doesn't send you too 

*Jayne*- am most impressed that you got the book chapter written this week  Well done  and like you say don't worry about the typo's and grammar that's what the Ed is for 

*Kirsty*- so sorry to hear that you'd been so poorly with your PCOS  no wonder you've not been feeling too great recently. Am thrilled for you that you are back on the treatment bandwagon  and will have everything crossed for you that Caelan will be a big brother one day  Big  to you though for even remotely feeling guilty; you went through so much last time round that I admire you for starting on this mad journey again  Will be rooting for you all the way   

*Roma*- how you hanging in there  Hope you've got your feet up and are taking it easy today. Thinking of you and sending masses of    for the remainder of your 2ww
*
Vonnie*- how was the gym today then  good I hope. I'm thinking that I really should get back doing some exercise myself before I turn into a complete blob  Starting yoga for the first time at the end of the month, but wondering whether or not I'm insane to even attempt it  Luckily the class instructor said it doesn't matter that I haven't done it before. Am just hoping I can still walk after it 

*Lanky*- OMG  how long have you got to go now  Hope the bags are packed 

*Jo*- don't go overdoing things at work now  you should be getting as much rest as possible just now. Or have you been one of the lucky ones able to stay awake past 8pm   Pleased to hear that your over the 10 week mark now, quarter of the way there  Hope you're looking forward to the next scan 

*Clarabelle*- hope all is well with you just now and the new fur-babies. Are they settling in ok ?

*Dawn*-  sorry to hear you're feeling a bit bunged up; it's a horrible feeling. Hope it doesn't come to anything. I've only just begun to feel better after my cold which is finally shifting after 12 days  Lots of rest this weekend and a nice big hot toddy should help  Do NOT apologise for the 'me' moment we all have them. It's always so hard to take those phone calls especially when you've just been through the wringer yourself. I went through 2 announcements and 3 arrivals during cycle 2 and quite frankly stopped answering the phone  Cried myself to sleep when my best friend told me she was expecting #3 . If it wasn't for my FF's I'd have totally cracked up! We're all here for you so feel free to rant whenever you need to  Hope DH doesn't get snowed in up North this weekend!

*Elaine*- OMG  can't believe they were all set to start you again this month!! Totally agree with your decision to put it back for a month, you'll probably still need a bit of space to get into the right frame of mind for cycling again  Am pleased for you though that you'll be starting again soon and will be crossing everything for a sticky BFP this time round   

*Katerina*- lots of PMA for you    don't worry about the odd wobble  Hope the d/r hasn't been too bad and fingers crossed that you'll get your hormones back on Friday. Let us know how the clinic goes  Hope you had a lovely time at Loch Lomond and it didn't rain too much 

*Doodler*- hope the skip arrived with gate posts intact  What you getting done now to the house? We've got a project planner coming this week to start the ball rolling with the upstairs re-conversion  Time is marching on and we kind of have a deadline these days  Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and hoping that the phone call goes well  Really hope you'll have a plan to work towards again and it'll include your remaining blast    

*Finbarina*- how's tricks just now? Have you started on your cycle yet. Must be soon, sending lots of   

*Kat*- were you back at ERI this week? Hope everything went well and you've got a plan sorted out for FET    I'm up for meeting up with everyone in the next few weeks if we can arrange a date. Definitely hot chocolate weather these days 

*Chook*- hope the appointment goes well, not long to go now 

*Miss MP*- lots of  for getting your results, hope everything goes to plan and you can get moving forward with treatment soon.

 to all the other ERI girls, Jan (enjoy the ceilidh tonight  ), Donna, Jannie, Fiona Jane, MJ et al. (hope I haven't missed anyone). Must go get ready as we're off to a friends for dinner at 6.30; should probably attempt to put some slap on and cover up the eye bags and circles   

Love to all and enjoy the rest of the weekend 

Maz xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oops!!!!

*Mimou*- sorry I missed you off the list  Just realised when i read back! Hope you're taking it easy just now on the 2ww. Sending you lots of    and  , snuggle in embies 

Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everybody,

Roma - hope you are keeping your mind occupied during your 2ww. When do you test ? Sending good luck /best wishes   

Kirsty - glad to read you have stopped bleeding and that you are back on the treatment rollercoaster. Good Luck !! 

Vonnie - how are you getting on at the gym ? Very impressed !! Since being on 2ww I have been on an eating marathon ( not always the healthy things either ...) Very comforting I find - especially the cheese and ham toasties dh made for supper last night !! When do you start again ?

Caroline - is it starting to sink in yet ? Your family must all be so excited for you both. Hope you can relax a wee bit and enjoy being an 'expectant mum'!

Katerina - good luck for baseline scan on friday - hope you are 'thin' enough to get started with happy hormones.

Maz -good luck with house reno - Doodler too .

Dawn - hope you are less full of cold. Sorry to hear about news from your friend - very hard to take after all you have just been through. So hard for people to understand how difficult it can be.
One of my closest friends is due to have her first baby at the end of december. She is older than me (by 6 days) and had been trying for all of 3 months !!!!! She knows I have been going through treatment but even though I spent last Sunday helping her with work stuff, never asks how is it going or are you ok?
I think she must just find  it so awkward to talk about . I can't help feeling resentful    Thank goodness for Dh and ff who keep me going with fantastic positivity  

Elaine how are you doing ? Glad you are giving yourself time. We were due to do our 1st cycle in October and it was moved forwards to June. I am sure you have made the right decision and it will give your body time to settle down as well as getting emotionally prepared for it . All good wishes to you both  

Jayne - well done with xmas shopping and weight loss !!

Kat - hope the cyst is not playing up and you are enjoying a relaxing weekend. It woulf be great to see you at the meet up if it happens.

JO - thanks for the good wishes and your top tips   Glad you are having a smooth pregnancy. Hope trip went well and you are now relaxing.

I am doing okish but really find it hard to concentrate on anything. I went back to work the day after e/t which took my mind off it all , but was quite hectic. I am very conscious of needing to ask for more time off for further cycles so don't want to push my luck . I will be working on test day too   Hope I can cope !! Have had a lazy weekend but need to try to push it all to the back of my mind and get rid of negative thoughts. 
Any tips ?
MUST stop obsessing !!

lots of love xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for your cuddles and support over my 'me' moment.  I know we've all been through it, and you guys are the only ones who understand how it feels to get news like that.  Feeling much more with it today, also seem to have fought off the cold!

Roma - how you doing on your 2ww?  When's your test date?  Sending you sticky vibes and    , hang in there!

Jan - oh no, newly weds!  Don't answer the phone  !  It won't be long until you start cycling again - how you feeling about it?  How come you are having txt in Glasgow this time?  Would be good to hear what the unit is like over there - just in case I fall out with Dr Raja at my follow up!

Maz - glad to hear you're finally getting over your cold.  Good luck with your Yoga session - let us know how you get on - if you can walk to your PC that is  .  DH is on his way home, so doesn't look like he got snowed in, but didn't get golfing or mountain biking, so no doubt his liver is a bit worse for wear!!  Whats this about a upstairs RE-conversion?  You're supposed to be taking it easy at teh moment!!

Karen - can so sympathise with your eating marathon on the 2ww - enjoy it!  Can't believe you are working on test day!!  I'm hoping you have a good class that afternoon, who won't mind you sitting with a huge smile on your face!!    I know what you mean about your best friends not asking about how your txt is going - I have the same problem with some of my friends and even my in-laws.  Although even when they do ask, I have a habit of just says that everythings fine, as I find it hard to go into details about how the process for the millionth time, or how crap I'm actually feeling at times!  Couldn't have got through it all without my DH and you gorgeous FF's!

Lanky - how you doing hun?  Any movement from baby yet?  Not long to go, hope you've got your bags packed!

Kat - good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.    

Hello and big hugs to Jo, Elaine, Vonnie, Jayne, Katerina, Kirsty, Doodler, Clarabelle, Chook, Miss MP, Finbarina, AnneS, ScotsFi, and anyone else that I've missed.  

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I haven't time for personals today - I have marking coming out of my ears this weekend.  

Just wanted to say hello, and let you all know that I'm thinking about you.

C xx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello ladies, 

Can I ask you a question?  I have recently had a failed ICSI cycle at ERI where I only managed to produce two eggs.  Amazingly we got a grade one and a grade two embryo but sadly, the result was negative.

During our follow up appointment, I asked about different drug treatment as it took a long time for me to produce theses two eggs.  I wondered about a short protocol this time but the doctor I saw was very negative and told me everything would be exactly the same again.  There would be no changes to the drug treatment and I should expect the fact that I may not respond at all this time.

We understand I am a poor responder but hoped that since the buseralin and menopur from the first cycle did not work, we cold try something different.  I am really torn as we feel we that we have been written off before we begin.  Is there any point in trying again?

Does this sound right to you or have you had your treatment changed as a result of what happened during your first cycle?

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Oli x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oli,

welcome to the thread. I am so sorry to hear about your bfn  
Sorry to hear about your frustration with your folllow up appointment.
I can 't help you with advice about protocols but there are definately girls on here who will be able to.
Sending good luck for whatever you decide to go with next


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girls,

just a quick note ... have been out in the cold for too much for my liking today (and it wasn't that long!!) and after a nice warm bath I really just want to lie down in bed, read a book or watch tv! 

Just checking how you are all for November for a meet up? I am ok I think apart from the 23rd and this week.

Oli - welcome to our little (?!!  )group. When I had my follow up last time they said they would do everything the same but when I started the next tx they changed my stimms drug. So you never know. However, I had usually 8 eggs so couldn't say anything about the low number thing and changing tx. 
*
Right yous... let me know when (time & date) you would be up for a MEET UP!!  *

Off to get early night for the scan & blood test tomorrow ... DH suspects we'll have ET on Friday this week (his birthday) ... the lengths this man is going through to get his birthday off work!!!!  

Hugs
Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

just a quick peek at my favourite thread - should really do some work   

Had some difficulties with eating my breakfast this morning - isn't that sort of thing suppose to start much later?? I am NOT complaining ...

Welcome to Oli - maybe you could ring the clinic and ask whether you could discuss this again as you have questions and concerns? Try to explain that you are having doubts about going through treatment if they have already pointed out th worst possible outcome and say that you need some reassurance. 
- Sorry, I am not trying to be patronising, i just think that you have a point and if you can you should take it up with them.

I hope you get some clarification and that it will help you.

Best of luck   

Caroline Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

dawn-   I know only too well how upsetting other peoples pregnancy can be but won't say too much in case it gets me into hot water again Its not fair that those of us with problems struggle for so long when the rest of the world can get pregnant at the flick of a switch. Only natural to feel upset under the circumstances.Glad the cold 's been held at bay 

anne- good sign that being off your food already!

Oli-I think its totally rubbish that ERI won't consider changing your protocol because you may well respond better on say menopur or the short protocol or indeed other protocols that ERI won't use- loads of evidence for it( come and see the poor responder/multiple cycler thread at ICSI chat)- which Dr did you see? I'd phone or fax dr Thong directly to ask his opinion and just say you want something to be different this time. I mean its your body , your tx and you only get so mnay goes at it.I foudn they were quite ameanable to chnagign somethin each cycle and were prepared to let me try short protocol even though a cyst mean I did LP again.Theres some evidenc eyou may produce 1 egg less on SP but if they don't hold out much hope for LP whats to los-I know girls who've produced more eggs on short. Each cyle is different anyway- they will be preapring you for the worst as they always do- doesn't mean it will happen 

Kat- didn't realise you were stimmig as you've been a busy bee! good luck with ec 

kirsty-don't feel guilty dafty! We're happy to have you back  

mimou- try natalhypnotherpay cd for ivf- excellent for 2ww and relaxation- not as mad as it sounds! 

roma- hnag in there 

maz-gate posts intact thanks but knocked the heck out the walls in the master bedroom - we're putting in a  wee single bedroom in the eaves to maximise sales value when we have to sell- shame as it was originally meant to be a nursery  yogas mean tto be good for pregnancy- just remmeber never to puch your body and take it at your own pace!

jan- great to chat! Hope you enjoyed the ceildh- we were just saying its been years....

clarabelle- hope its all going well 

elaine- my pma went out the window on frid I'm afraid- burst into tears when dh came home and not been sleeping well this weekend- worried about talking to Dr tomorrow night about what next- all the what ifs...quite impressed I managed PMA at all following the bad news. So you see we're all the same post negative cycle  Chin up- it canonly get betyter sometime.

hello-jayne, vonnie, chook. missmp,lanky, jo ,kat , fin and anyone I've missed soory,
dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo there. 

Doodler - I am not stimming ... doing a natural FET which is totally doing my head in!!! At least with stimms etc. you KNOW dates more or less ... right now we're trying to figure out what date I am actually ovulating... So seems it will be blood test every day until they find it out. Hohumm!!! Haideh wasn't too happy with my vein today - took a while of poking about (well... that's just normal with me!!  ).

Oli - I agree with the others ... just phone EFREC and try to Dr Thong. He may not be the most empathic person, but at least he's giving full details and options. 

AnneS - Breakfast, mmh? Just send that "problem" over to me .. I still have to lose some weight.. 

*Still nobody suggesting dates for meet up *  I suggest the 27th November? Any other suggestions?

Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a very quick one from me, I promise 

*Kat* - got everything crossed for you getting ET on your hubby's birthday  Must be really strange doing a natural cycle and sounds a bit of a pain needing daily monitoring, but I'm hoping it will all prove worthwhile for you      Week of 26th sounds good to me for meeting and 27th is fine at the moment - I've been cited for jury service that week so will be in Edinburgh anyway for a change  The Friday wouldn't be good for me though that week, as we're off on our hols Saturday and I'm getting my hair done that evening.

*Doodler* - huge hugs to you   Sorry to hear you're feeling so stressed, I hope the call goes really well tomorrow      It's so much harder to stay positive after any kind of set back isn't it? I'll have all my positive mental energy behind you for that call 

*Oli *- can you remember the name of the Doctor you saw? Our Consultant, Dr. Raja was keen to use the same protocol for us on our next cycle because to his mind it was successful because I achieved a pregnancy. However I wasn't entirely happy with aspects of our treatment and have requested a change of stimms drug, which he was amenable to (though it wasn't his recommendation). He was also willing to consider the short protocol (though didn't suggest this, I asked about it) though hedid caution there's evidence to suggest you get one less egg, but again like Doodler says, that may vary from person to person. I'd agree with the others and contact Dr. Thong to discuss directly, after all you invest so much in going through treatment, it has to be right for you  Good luck   

Hi to everyone else and sorry for this being a lazy post  Better get going as I'm meant to be cleaning the house, having decided it's too cold to face going outside yet to do some gardening, though I have to get those bulbs in some time 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining the thread - I am also going through ICSI treatment at the ERI and have a couple of questions. Although I had EC in September the embryos had to be frozen right away as the lining of my womb was too thin and there was fluid also. We have been given the choice of either trying a natural FET or medicated. I asked Dr Raja and Dr Thong for their advice but both said it was up to hubby and I!! Any suggestions? The current plan is to start D/R in December with the possibility of taking oestrogen tablets/patches for longer than normal (in the hope my lining thickens up). In the meantime I asked if they would keep an eye on my lining this month just incase some miracle happens and it is thick enough. I am on day 8 of what is normally a 29 day cycle. Does anybody have any words of wisdom or thoughts of what I can do to help my lining along? I am getting acupuncture, eating brazil nuts and taking vitamims - Dr Raja suggested aspirin and viagra but Dr Thong didnt seem to think they would help either way?  After a long two years of dissapointment (sorry, I know many ladies have been TTC much much longer) I feel such a failure as I cannot even complete the ICSI procedure! 

Huge congratulation to all the girls who have recently had BFP's and best of luck to everone currently going through or about to start IVF/ICSI. 

Lifetime xxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Lifetime - welcome there are so many decisions to make when on this rollercoasetr it is really hard what to best advise.  I had an FET in January, natural grade 2 BFN.  I do not know if the result would have been different if we had tried with medication. There is a new patient service in the royal just across from the anything shop.  It may be worthwhile having a chat with them and they could source some material to help you decide.  I know what you mean when you get to a certain stage of the treatment then have to start again!

Oli - I agree with what some of the others have said.  I have questioned a few things in fact I question my scans rather regularly as I am starting to know what to look for!  It is better to put your mind at ease and ask for a 1/2 to answer your questions and allay some fears.

Kat - good luck for getting the ok to have E.T on Friday, I know what it is like waiting on the blood results for and FET and trying to juggle the time!

AnneS - great that you are feeling sick, in a good way!  Take care

To everyone else I can not really concentrate very well at the minute so the above will probably not make much sense and lots of spelling errors!!

My test date is Friday     I am getting really tired started work early and left early today.  Really do not know what to think at the minute just as you all know I wish it was Friday evening!!

To everyone else sorry for not going through all the personals tonight hope you are all well.  can not do the 27th for a night out ladies.

Roma


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

AnneS said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> just a quick peek at my favourite thread - should really do some work
> 
> ...


Dont worry about being sick so early..........I started before the blood test  Im due in 2 weeks and guess where my head spent today, yep down the pan. Never mind as it all worth it.

Good luck and oh by the way, B and Q sell a nifty orange bucket for 99p (mine has been a godsend!)


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Evening everyone,

thank you for all the info and words of encouragement.  The doctor I saw was Dr Menezes.  She is only there on a Thursday as she works in the Borders for the rest of the week.  I felt she was giving me a well rehearsed script.  We are all different and have different reasons for needing fertility treatment so why should we all be given the same treatment?  Surely that makes no sense.
I will phone the clinic and try to speak to someone.  I had no real complaints about my previous cycle other than having to go for three scans a week to see if anything was happening.  There are only so many excuses you can come up with at work!

Wishing everyone who is having treatment at the moment lots of luck.

Oli x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

How you all doing?  Had a great weekend just chilling out and sorting out my wardrobe, my head feels so much more clearer now its been done only thing is I now need to buy more clothes to replace the ones I've sent to charity   .  Just did a load of christmas shopping online as well so feeling pretty good with myself.

Welcome to the thread Oli, I'm also concerned about my mext tx and what protocol I'm going to on.  Didn;t ask any questions aout my next tx at the follow up but certainly will next time I am at the ERI.  Mimou, I think I will be starting in Dec, AF is due next week and still hopeful that it won't appear and I won't need it.

Doodler, how u getting on?  Hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Lanky, not long now, bet u can't wait.

Kat, hope everything goes well for your transfer this week.

Jayne, hows the chapter going.  Good result on Sunday, DH was certainly a happy chappie.

Hello to eveyone else, going to go and watch I'm a Celeb .....

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

lanky said:


> Dont worry about being sick so early..........I started before the blood test  Im due in 2 weeks and guess where my head spent today, yep down the pan. Never mind as it all worth it.
> 
> Good luck and oh by the way, B and Q sell a nifty orange bucket for 99p (mine has been a godsend!)


Lanky that made me laugh out loud 
But then I registered what you had said - you had to endure this all through your pregnancy??
Oh my goodness gracious 

Thanks for the bucket tip ... 

Do you think I might look a littel daft walking to work with one in my hand?? 

Caroline Anne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi folks

Just a quick one I have brown discharge when I go to the loo, it is either the start of the   or implantation bleeding.  I am off today as I feel tired and emotional arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Sorry, I just had to write this down trying to keep a level head with it all.

sticky vibes to the embies


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello folks

*Roma -* sorry to hear you're stressed. Staying off work and looking after yourself sounds just the right thing to do. Hoping very much it is implantation bleeding and your embryos are doing just nicely. Good luck for Friday! *Mimou* - hope you are okay too?

Its good to hear others advice about how to question things at the ERI - when you're feeling emotional and possibly irrational about txt, its difficult to know what to question and how to get the answers you need. I got the "everything would be the same for next cycle" answer when we had a follow up to my ICSI which had to be cancelled due to too many eggs and it doesn't half make you feel doomed to repeat whatever went wrong the previous time...

*Lifetime* - we were given a choice of a medicated or natural FET and chose a medicated one for a bit of certainty over dates, removing some of the stress about missing work etc, planning social things etc, and on the grounds that I didn't trust my body to do everything right by itself! Its proving fine - though it takes longer than a natural one as you have to down reg etc. Might try a natural one next time just to try the alternative if there is no difference in success rate (as far as I can find out).

Sending everyone lots of luck whatever stage they are at! I'm managing to stay positive about my txt - googled some FET success stories and am concentrating hard on them! 27th would be fine with me for a meeting - or 28th or 29th!

All the best, Katerina x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

AnneS said:


> lanky said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry about being sick so early..........I started before the blood test  Im due in 2 weeks and guess where my head spent today, yep down the pan. Never mind as it all worth it.
> ...


Yes, its not been the _easiest_ of times, but its about to be so worth it!!!

You could always decorate the bucket.

I also keep a couple of old spare towels in the car and a couple of plastic bags.

The thing is, you might be a lucky one and not be sick very much at all. (hope so, got fingers crossed for you.)


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

chatterboxes!

kat- 27th nov is my mums bday but could do 28th or 29th if that helps dates? Sorry forgot you were FET. fingers crossed 

lanky- poor you- I know someone who's been in and out of hospital throughout her pregnnacy to get fluids etc so severe has her sickness been- fortunately ( for the rest of us!)its rare and you will forget all about it when you have fluffy pink bundle to cuddle 

anne- hope morning sickness is manageable!

roma-fingers crossed its implantation bleeding or due to hormones-its a head masher  

lifetime- welcome! For what its worth my current consultant in US recommends medicated cycles as the window of transfer is unpredictable, he also precribes viagra for womb lining- also worth trying is the acCUPUNCTURE, a warm hot water bottle and keeping your feet up to aid blood flow to womb and taking co enzyme Q10 as per Zita West. lots of iron filled foods and good pre natal vits plus high dose fish oils. Good luck with this cycle  try some visualisation of your womb lining thickening 

mimou- what news from you?  

vonnie thanks!- can you come and clear out my wardrobe too?  hope af comes on time

oli- you're quite right-its important to realise that within an NHS setting they will only follow set protocols which suit a majority not all. its crazy that they don't do more personalisation.

elaine- I haven't planted my daffs yet either  but was far too baltic yesterday- mist get on on with it too as hopefully they'll be up when we're selling the house- if i had a pound for every bublb I've planted only to move before enjoying them - fed up with moving! one of these days we'll be settled! Woke up during the night worrying about a job application I'm doing- first time since a long break from work due to illness so think my confidence has upped and gone! must keep level headed- its not as important as tx 

hello to everyone else- off to try and relax before jazzercise and tonights consultation with Dr Sher....biting my nails
dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

Doodler - good luck with your consultant tonight - I hope you get some useful answers about how to proceed. It must be very hard over the phone.. thinking of you and hope you remember evrything you want to ask him .
All the best with the Job Application - hope you are really selling all your good points. It can feel really strange when you have been out of the swing of things for a while

Roma -     Hope it's implanting ! Only 3 sleeps till you know   . You are doing the right thing staying off work - hope it helps you to feel a bit calmer.

Get ready for me moaning on now ....................... 
I am feeling pretty tired too and keep veering between feeling cautiously optimistic to thinking "it 'll never work at my age!!!! I must be mad" 
I have had crampy menstrual feeling today and fibroidy pain again so not such a good day. I am getting lots of work done though as it stops me obsessing about 2ww. 

Vonnie - Good luck with December txt - you sound like both you and your wardrobe will be in tip top condition for it ! 

Hello everybody else 

lots of love


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello!

Roma and Mimou - sending you extra large dose of luck 

           

and huge portion of sticky vibes!!

      


I keep my fingers crossed.

Roma - not long to go now

Mimou - go easy - i also thougth I could work again straight away and I was on my back for a week - but it worked (so far) ...  And I am in my end thirties as well - ah, must update my signature!  


A big   to everyone else. Am doing ok, though I feel a bit like I have swapped the 2WW for a 3MW (3 month wait) as DH and I have decided to be a little cautious and I have stopped the Cyclogest and somehow that worries me as my body has to do it all by itself now.
I am sorry I do not mean to be insensitive, I just have moments of worry. 


I think of you all and apologies for not more personals. 

Meeting up would be nice, if you have me. I am serious, i'd rather know if somebody would find that difficult. I would so understand. Last year everybody around me fell pregnant - most 'by accident' (what?in this day and age??). I could not help a big heap of negative feelings then. Would not blame anybody to have them therefore.

Anyway, I stop blathering. Any of the dates that have been kicked about are good for me (23rd, 28, 29).

  

Caroline Anne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Caroline,

PLEASE don't apologise for mentioning pregnancy nerves on your 3mw ! The stakes are even higher  and it must be really hard 'going it alone' with no meds - especially after all you have been through   to get your lovely  BFP.   I am sure everything will be fine - hope you can take it easy and wish you a really happy stress-free pregnancy.

Jo - how are you doing ? Hope all is well and you are enjoying being back home.

Kat - good luck for E/T soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for your thaw  

byex


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Mimou – loads of +++++++++++++++ vibes!!  

AnneS – congratulations again!  Hope you're taking things easy and that the next few weeks fly by till your first scan xx

Roma – fingers crossed for implantation xx  

Doodler – hope the consultation tonight goes well and you get some answers and the best way to go forward.  Thinking of you xx

Lanky – not long now till you have your gorgeous new baby xx

Katerina – fingers crossed for your FET xx

Vonnie – Well done you with the clear out – I know what you mean about feeling clearer in the head, I'm the same. Fancy doing my christmas shopping too?!! xx

Lifetime – Hi, sorry I'm not much good with advice as I'm pretty new to this but there are lots of lovely ladies here with great advice x

Oli – Hi, hope you get some more answers when you phone back xx

Elaine – You make me feel guilty with your tales of gardening, only because I;m too lazy to get out and tidy up mine. xx

Kat – fingers crossed and loads of luck for this cycle xx

Dawn – hope you're doing ok xx

Jayne – well done with the weightloss, you'll look fab in your LBD.  Sounds like a great game on Sunday, shame I missed it...you'll see why below  

Hi to Clarabelle, Maz, Chook, Jan, Kirsty, Jo, Miss MP and Donna – hope I've not missed anyone xx

Well I'm on a 2WW....I had EC & ET last week and back next week for bloods...it feels surreal!  

Luckily my doctor signed me off as I've been in a bit of pain since EC though it seems to have eased off today.  Got a few nice things planned this week, going for a facial tomorrow, meeting a friend for lunch on Thursday and then probably take my gran for lunch on Friday...just need to find things to do for next week!

  

Take care all
L xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not posted for a while but I have been reading all your posts (and there has been lots!)

Just to let you know we have just had another BFN.  We just had another cycle but didn't want to tell to many people this time and was trying not to get to obsessed with this website!  We got 6 eggs this time, more than last time but only 1 fertilised.  So only had one embryo (grade 3) put back in but unfortunately it wasn't to be.  We are totally gutted.

We have have paid for these 2 cycles so I am definately going to wait and get the next cycle on the NHS, don't know when that will be though prob near end of next year.  Don't wont to wait but it is so much money when there is no guarantees.  Go in to see the Dr on 3rd Dec to see what they have to say.  I have a cyst on my right ovary which they always refused to remove before but I am going to insist now as I never got any eggs from my right side.

Is there anything we can do to improve the grades of embryos that we get, both times they have been grade 3?

I have rambled on enough now!

Congratulations Caroline Anne, you must be so happy!

Good luck Mimou & Roma on your 2ww, longest 2 weeks of your life eh!

Hope your consultation goes well tonight Doodler.

Finbarina, hope your taking it easy on your 2ww.  Fingers crossed for you.

Hope all goes well on your FET Kat.

Hi to anyone else I have missed.

Take care
Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again (ooops... getting regular now  )

Doodler - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you tonight!! Sending positive thoughts for your talk with the consultant!!

AnneS - mmmh ... maybe not the B&Q bucket ... but how about one of those nice sand pails?  THAT would look stylish on your way to work.   Hope sickness feeling is going away soon.

Roma - sending LOTS of sticky vibes!!     As far as I remember brown spotting is ok. It's the red and fresh stuff we don't want.  

FionaM - so sorry to hear about your result, hun!  Totally understand you not being on here for much. 

Fin - You'll get through that  ... I know it's not easy, but you'll get through it!!  

Oli - hope you get some more details when you phone EFREC. 

Mimou - I had cramps ... and got a BFP if only for a short time. Keeping fingers crossed for you, hun!

As for me ... 3rd blood test and fortunately the first one on the other arm ... Carmel had an easy job there. STILL no surge ...  That stupid natural FET IS GETTING ON MY NERVES!!! Want a fixed date! And if I have to do injections for that I gladly will do that.   Think I am going to google for a "cycle calculator" just so I have at least an INKLING. Not sure whether I should take time off work (only working 2 days per week and this time don't have the pain from EC) ... depends on when I am having ET I suppose. Boss won't be too happy though with short notice of "emergency holiday".  

Right ... we had suggestions for the 28th/29th November ... how are you ladies with those dates?  Katerina & Doodler can make it, I should be able to make it as well. 

HELLO to everyone else whom I've forgotten in the personals. 

HUGS &  and  for us all.  

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been arround much, been hectic at work, and been trying to get organised for heading to London for the weekend on Thursday!

Oli - sorry to hear about your failed ICSI cycle  .  I agree with the other girls, you need to try to speak to another Dr about your treatment, and try to put forward some more suggestions on what you would like.  Also, please take some hope from the fact that all cycles are different, and just because you didn't react well this time, next time might be different.

Kat - daily blood tests are a bummer, but they'll get you there in the end!  Even though I have a 28 day cycle, I didn't surge until day 16 - so be patient! Good luck for ET! I can do the 28th or 29th for meet up.

Doodler - Sending you   and     for tonights Dr consult.

Lifetime - sorry to hear about your postponed cycle - a couple of girls have had similar experiences on here and are going for medicated FET's.  I did a natural cycle earlier this year, main difference is knowing when things will happen, but means injections!  Good luck with your choice and FET.

Roma - Sending you sticky vibes and     for Friday, will be thinking about you.

Vonnie - well done on the wardrobe clear out - happy shopping!!

Mimou - hang in there, sending you sticky vibes and    .

AnneS - Sending you lots of    for you 3mw - try to break it done and get to 7week scan first, then the next bit - remember to try to enjoy it!

Finbarina - OMG, was wondering where you wee with your cycle - congrats on being PUPO, lots of luck for your 2ww!

FionaM -   sorry to hear about your BFP .  Make sure you have lots of questions prepared for your appt on the 3rd Dec - hoping you can find some answers.

Hello to everyone else, sorry about the lack of personnals.  Might not be back on til I get back from London next Tues, so sending lots of     for everyone on 2ww, testing, stimmimg, ET, etc.

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all of you on waits!!!  I hope you are all managing to stay sane, and taking it easy.

Wishing you all the very best       

Michelle


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Lanky - How are you getting on? Have you got your bag packed?  You must be getting excited and nervous

Fin - sounds like you are keeping yourself busy on your   best option good luck and sticky vibes  

Mimou - how are you getting on.  Sending lost of sticky thoughts for the embies    

Anne S - you have been through so much to get pregnant you should never feel guilty about it.  We all know how much of a blessing it is to get pregnant.  I do not think there is anyone that would feel that they did not want you to meet up.  I have never came before and feel a bit nervous about it.  Another thought about the bucket! you could give it a Christmas theme as it is fast approaching!!!

Peanuts - thanks, hope you enjoy your time away.  How are you getting on?

Kat - yeah the natural FET can be a bit boring waiting on your body surging I hope it comes soon, thanks for the advice.

Fiona - I am sorry to hear that your cycle did not work this time and you only got one egg fertilised.  was this through ICSI? The last cycle we had in May we had zero fertilisation and my eggs(10) and hubbys sperm was fine.  This time we went for ICSI got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised.  I took a tip from Zita west to balance acid food and low acid food plus had protein and carbs everyday together with zinc, vitamin c and pregnacare.  Do not know if it has worked yet?? I know the disappointment of a cycle and I hope that you both look after each other.

As Mimou said I only have 2 more sleeps to go!!  Feeling a bit better today resigned to the fact whatever is going to happen will happen it!

To everyone else good luck and take care

Roma


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fin- OMG- you kept very quiet during your cycle babes unless i stupidly missed your posts    well done on getting officially PUPO! Are you taking time off?

dawn- have a great time in london- hope its pleasure!

kat-  where is that surge- its the hangin about that does your head in. What do you mean holiday time- take sick time or get signed off by GP for 3 days post ET 

mimou-  listen you're still well withing the age for gettign pregnant and will make a great mum  so no more silly thoughts. 2ww is a nightmare- do anything to keep your mind busy!  

annes- 3mths wait must be hellish too- no need to feel guilty. its very sensitive of you to ask about coming along  and I guess it depends on how individuals feel at the time- in the past we've done a mixed group and sometimes a  seperate meet for still trying to conceive ladies. I guess this will be a mixed one. if anyone wants to do a still ttc meet you could pm me or Kat?And if the pregnant ladies want to do one to chat about all things pregnancy related without feeling inhibited  too ,maybe one of you could organise that.I think its always best to be open about these things that way we're all supported no matter what stage in our journeys we're at.  

roma- hanging in there?any more spotting? 

fiona- sorry to hear about your BFN   I'd wait for your NHS cycle, ask if theres any change to your protocol you could try- diff drug maybe diff respose( plus do  the Zita west recommendations in her book whcih i'm sure you've done before-its only as insurance and just remember none of this is your fault).I'd possibly consider looking elsewhere if that doesn't work at clinics specialising in poor responders. Come over to poor responders/mulitple cylers on the iCSI thread- lots of girls in same boat. My new clinics protocol  seems to have helped me produce better though so far unsuccessful embryos. AT ERI only ever got 2 grade 2 embryos in 3 cycles  out of them all, new clinic got 5 grade 2 on day 3 and 2 blasts- one not normal /one frostie but thats an age normal thing.You're much younger.

to everyone else.
Dr Sher couldn't do consult last night as something came up in clinic and i had to grudgingly say well if you have a bleeder or something he should probably deal with that first!  Joking- will speak to him tonight.Went to jazzercise and felt ,much less stressed!


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice girls.  My last 2 cycles have been IVF do you think I should suggest ICSI for next round?  I have not read the Zita West book yet, which one is best to read?

Where is the meet up, is it in Edinburgh?


Hope everyone is keeping well.

Fiona


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning Folks

Well the evil   has appeared this morning so game over!!    We have had so much heartache that we are not trying again.  We have had 3 cycles this year and there comes a point when you have to say enough and have a quality of life.  I always hoped that I would have another child, however i do not feel that is going to happen.  I need to start adjusting although it will take time to accept.

Love to you all

Roma


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Roma,

I am so sorry to read your news - words fail me.
I hope you and DH can help each other through this.
Wishing you lots of suppport and love.

Caroline Anne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Dear Roma,

I was so gutted to read your post.  I think you and your DP have been very brave, and have had so much to deal with in the last 18 months.
I wish you all the love in the world.

Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Roma, I'm so sorry, like Anne said - words fail me.

Take care of each other.
Lots of love xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

roma- I'm so sorry this cycle has brought yet more heartache for you both.  You've been through such a lot. Taking time for yourselves can only be a good thing. Best of luck and remember we're here for support.
dxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Roma,

I am so, so sorry to read your news this morning   Words fail me and can never be enough to express how terrible this is. I hope you and your partner can find comfort with each other and work through this difficult time  As Doodler says, we are all here for you whenever you need us  

Best wishes and hugs  
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Roma,

So sorry to hear your news,    for both you and your DH.  

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Roma, hun - so sorry to hear about your news!!   I totally understand that you and your partner need some time off the whole thing. Like the others said - if you need an ear or something, just give us a shout! We're here for you. 

Went in for the blood test today at 8:25, had Susan taking the blood and then was told that Dr Thong wanted to see me regarding my cyst but he was at the Western and wouldn't be back until 9:30am. HUH! So we went and I treated DH to a nice filled Croissant in the cafeteria.  Not that he deserved it but he had to have some food in the tummy, otherwise his bad mood would've just risen! 

Cyst is still there, still 6cm diameter, but not growing (and the last scan was 1.5 weeks ago). We had a bit of a talk after the scan regarding our options, whether to go ahead or not. But as we're doing a natural cycle this time we think it's safer to go ahead with the  tx instead of having yet another laparoscopy and another delay. 

Just phoned the clinic and I am in for ET on Saturday morning!  Gesh, what a change! And we don't have to get up early tomorrow for another blood test! So if DH gets tomorrow off he can enjoy his birthday!  

Speak soon, ladies!  

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry haven't been able to get on in a few days girls; sneaking a peek at work just now 

*Roma*- am so sorry to hear your news  , had been keeping everything crossed for a better outcome for you. You've been through so much these past couple of years I really hope that you're able to regain your quality of life and that you and DH are able to enjoy things again in time. Wishing you every happiness whatever life holds in store in the future  and as Kat has said remember FF is always here for you when you need us 

Should be in tonight so will get onto PC as soon as I get back so I can do more personals, lots of news to catch up with!

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

like Maz, apologies for not posting...I'm on here at least twice a day seeing how everone is, but either been reading from my mobile and not able to post or been getting up too late in the morning!  Will post tonight but couldn't not just say to

Roma, that I am SO sorry that this wasn't to be.    I don't have any words of wisdom or comfort but I am very saddened by your news and am thinking of you and DH.  

Lorna also just wanted to say...YYYYIIIPPPPEEEE  PUPO.  Brilliant.  Could there be another jambo coming into the world in 9 months...I hope so      

Mimou, hope your staying positive  

Jayne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if I could join you?  I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, but I am having a self funded IVF cycle at ERI.  I'm now on Day 1 of Stimms - have been on buserelin for 15 days!! 

Is anyone else going through tx there at the moment??  It would be nice to have a local cycle buddy!!!

Anyway - good luck to everyone waiting for results etc.  I look forward to getting to know you all soon.

Lots of love,

Izzy xxxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Just a quick post to say hi to Izzy - you're very welcome to join us!  And you're right it is nice having local cycle buddies going through this with the same clinic.  I'm at a similar-ish stage to you - my first ICSI treatment had to be postponed in August, so I'm doing a FET now with the embryos that were frozen, and hope to start HRT tomorrrow, the equivalent of stimming....  Getting quite used to the buserlin! 

Roma - so sorry to hear your cycle is over, and wish you all the best with taking a break from txt and moving on.  

all for now,

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Roma, so sorry to hear your news.  It's so hard to cope with.  Thinking of you and your DH.

I have a follow up appointment in Dec but I can't make the date I have so I am going to ring and change it.  Just wondering which Dr you think is best to see?

Fiona


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Roma    

I am so sorry to read your sad news. I can only imagine how shattered you must be feeling after all you have both been through this year. I am so very sorry and there aren't really words adequate. Sending you  love and light - you are in all of our thoughts . 
I hope next year brings new perspective and happier times ahead. Take great care of each other  


Kat - hooray - finally got the natural fet go ahead !!! Great thing about natural as opposed to medicated has got to be NO CYcLOGEST  your  will be   !!

Good luck Finbarina - how's tricks ?  

Doodle - did you get your transatlantic phone consult ??

Katerina - good luck with the hrt making a lovely lining for your  precious  

Fiona M - so sorry to hear you have suffered another bfn.  There must be other protocols even at other clinics that might better suit you. I hope your next appt brings up some answers about the way forwards.

Lots of luck and love to everybody (sorry about moany posts earlier this week  Feel much more chirpy now )


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry, like Maz and Jayne, I’ve not been about much.  Another quickie just now.

Roma – I’m so sorry to hear your sad news  .  Like everyone else, words fail me and my heart goes out to you for all you have been through.  Take care both of you  

Fiona – I’m sorry to hear about your BFN too, hope you get the advice you need at your follow up appointment.

Dawn – hope you have a fabulous weekend in London.

Caroline Anne – congratulations, I’m so pleased for you  .

Doodler – hope your consultation went well last night.

Elaine – have you got your bulbs in yet?  Have to get ours done too, I'm determined will do it this weekend!

Kat – good luck for ET on Saturday.  Last week in Nov for meet up is no good for me, hopefully I will make the next one.

Katerina – hope all goes well with starting the HRT tomorrow.

Mimou – hope you're well on 2ww, not long now?  It must be hard not to obsessing about it, I do it every month despite knowing we need ICSI!

Finabarina - hope you are feeling better and managing to keep busy.

Izzy, Oli and Lifetime – welcome to the thread, I’m sure you will find this a helpful and supportive place to be. 

Hi to Maz, Vonnie, Jayne, Lanky, Jo, Jan, Clarabelle, Miss MP and anyone else I have forgotten.

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Meant to be on for longer but just finished making our Christmas cake and heading down to watch I'm a celeb now

Just wanted to welcome Izzy and say Good luck to Mimou    

jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls ,

Made it back on for some personals but it'll take a while as I haven't posted since last week!

*Fiona M*- so sorry to hear the news about your recent cycle  hope you're doing ok considering. Can understand why you wanted to keep it a bit quiet this time round; it's always hard dealing with everyone else's expectations never mind your own. I'd speak to Drs at follow up re IVF/ICSI as I'm not sure that the fert rates from ICSI are actually any better (anyone know the stats  ) Unfortunately standard cycles just seem to vary enormously in terms of % fertilized (I know mine always did). Hope you and DH will be able to plan lots of great things for the year ahead while you wait for your NHS cycle 

*Roma*- thinking of you 
*
Katerina*- you made me chuckle with your comment about the buserelin  Funny how it becomes part of the daily routine isn't it  Really hope you get going tomorrow with the HRT  another step closer to getting your embies back 

*Izzy*-  and welcome to the thread hope you'll find lots of help and support on here while you go through your cycle. Quite a few girls are cycling at the moment. Looks like all is going to plan for you as you downregged in 2 weeks and have got your hormones back   Hope you're finding stimms ok, which drug have they got you on  Lots of  for next weeks scans and some lovely ripening follicles.
*
Jayne*- wondered what you'd been up to as hadn't seen you post in a few days either. I've been struggling to get any decent PC time recently too  Hope you aren't working too hard or are you still off just now as you're getting up late in the mornings  I'd give anything for a long lie just now 
*
Kat*- wow  ET on Saturday!!!! Glad to hear that the cyst hasn't grown and won't interfere with anything. Had to laugh at Dr T wanting you to hang around for an hour though, as if you don't spend enough time at ERI anyway  Lots of    to you and Doug for Saturday, will be thinking of you  Hope you manage to celebrate his birthday on Friday although it'll probably be a sober one and early to bed  Enjoy the long lie tomorrow 

*Finbarina*- I thought you were cycling just now and was wondering why we hadn't heard anything  Great news that EC/ET went well and you are officially PUPO     Lots of sticky vibes coming your way  Hope you enjoyed the facial the other day and have been relaxing lots, enjoy lunch out tomorrow  I'm sure you'll find ways to fill next week too (my advice is clean the windows and go to lots of concerts- worked for me  )

*Doodler*- was sorry to hear that Dr Sher cancelled your call on Tuesday  must have been so frustrating for you after gearing yourself up for it. Have you managed to speak to him again yet  Lots of  to you for the call. Sending a belated  for last weekend too, the down times get you when you least expect it sometimes. Hope you're feeling a bit more positive today. Great news about the job application  will keep fingers crossed for you that something comes from it. Hadn't realised that you were planning on selling up so soon after moving! I take it you want to be a bit closer to Edinburgh for DH's work again? Phew so may questions- sorry, will send you a PM to chat 

*Lanky*- sorry to hear you've been sick again, but only a couple of weeks to go and at least that stop  Hope the ankle is all fixed by now and you're mobile again (or as mobile as can be expected in your current condition  ) . Liked the advice on the bucket, I definitely think a Christmas theme is a good idea.
*
Dawn*- hope you have a good time in London this weekend  and hope it's a pleasure trip and not business! Re the upstairs thing- yep I'm mad and getting the attic conversion reconverted to make better use of the space and also get a bathroom installed. Have a deadline in which to do it now though! Getting someone in to do it all though so I might just move out for a few weeks and go to my Mum's instead 

*Mimou*- sorry to hear you were in discomfort with the cramping pains, hope it eased off today. The joys of the 2ww eh  Keep up the cautious optimism and remember it's worked for people older than you are     Glad to hear you're keeping occupied but don't overdo things, if you're tired then take a break! Try not to worry about work, personally I'd advise taking test day off if you could as it's pretty emotional whatever the outcome but I know it's hard trying to balance work/home stuff. We'll be here for you whatever you decide to do 

*Vonnie*- most impressed with the autumnal clean. Always good to create more room for the new clothes  Lots of  for getting started on your cycle soon

*Elaine*- have you managed to get any gardening done yet then? We have a 'garden' but it's all patio slabs. In the grand scheme of things we want to get someone in to give it a make over next year but in the meantime I'm making do with pots and boxes; both of which are sprouting some delightful weeds at the minute  Might put in some bulbs at the weekend just so they'll look better come the Spring 

*Oli*- sorry to hear about your recent BFN  as the others have said there are other options and you should push to have your voice heard. Call up for another appointment if you haven't already and ask to speak to another Dr. My first cycle was a fairly poor response, 3 eggs on GonalF and for cycles 2 and 3 I was put onto Menopur. For me the Menopur improved things slightly but I've just never been that prolific with producing eggs on IVF. That said it only takes 1  just depends on how long you're able to keep trying for. Wishing you every success in the future 
*
Lifetime*- hope that things pick up for you and you're able to go ahead with FET soon. There are lots of threads on the boards with advice about what to take for thickening lining etc.. and you're certainly doing the right things so far; plenty protein is also good for this (at least I think that's right?) Don't berate yourself over having to postpone the transfer, it happens to lots of people for various reasons. Just keep  and focus on getting your embies back on board soon.
*
Caroline Anne*- I know what you mean about the 3 month wait, it isn't easy either. Try to break it down into small milestones as it can make it easier to cope with. It's a positive sign that you're feeling a bit queasy already, although I know it doesn't always feel like it  Try to eat little and often as that can help.
*
Kirsty*- how's treatment going so far? Hope you're not experiencing too many side effects from the drugs already. Hope you and Caelan are keeping better these days.

*Jan*- how was the ceilidh at the weekend. Hope you had fun and danced your socks off 

Really must stop now before this turns into the world's longest post! Big  to all the other ERI girls that I've missed. Not sure if I can make the meet or not as it's my wee brother's birthday on 29th and I don't know what the family plans are yet. If I can would like to come and catch up with everyone but will understand if you'd rather keep it as a ttc meet this time round.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks to you all for the lovely welcome.  

Maz - congratulations on you BFP!  How exciting.  When are you due?  As you rightly said, I am on schedule for EC/ET w/c 26th November.  I haven't had any side effects so far, but have been told that the stimming drugs might change that!!  Excellent - NOT!  

Jambo - how good are you, making your own Christmas cake!  My DP will be lucky if I even have the energy to get to M&S to buy one!!!  

Mimou - my fingers, toes (and eyes) are crossed for you and I pray you get a BFP.   

Katerina - a big day for you tomorrow starting HRT.  Lots of love for that - let me know what they say.  I'm a bit niave about the whole thing (outside of what I'm having done) - how long will you need to do HRT before they do the FET?   

Kat - good luck with ET.  I hope it's as painless for you as my dummy run was.  Let me know how it goes. (I will only be a 10 days or so behind you!!).   

Chook - keep pestering Shirley to push you up the list!!  If not, March will come around very quickly!  We were desperate to get an earlier date than November when we first went there in March but in the end we couldn't have had it any earlier - it came around MUCH quicker than we thought it would!!!  

To everyone else - good luck with whatever stage you're at.

I'm off to have a cup of tea and a cake (not M&S!!!)..... have Sky+'d Celebrity (how sad am I!!!)....

Laters....

Love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Izzy - welcome to the board and good luck for this cycle xx   

FionaM - I'm really sorry to hear about your last cycle, take care of yourself xx 

Sorry for the lack of personals, it's going to be a 'me' post  

I was feeling pretty positive earlier in the week but now one minute I'm convinced it hasn't worked then the next back to being positive again...what a looney tune! 
How am I supposed to get through the Scotland game tomorrow too...and without beer . Fingers crossed for a win!

Hope your all doing well and have a good weekend.
L xx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Finbarina - thanks for the welcome hon.  What stage are you at with your tx at ERI?  I see you have ectopic pg's in the past - me too.  We have a lot in common!  I wish it was nicer things...    Why are you not feeling positive today?  What's worrying you?    Maybe Scotland winning tomorro will cheer you up!!  It's very exciting!!!  

Anyway - just a quick one as I wanted to see if I could help??  Let me know if you need to chat.

Love to everyone else too...... 

Laters,

Izzy xxxx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Thankyou to everyone for taking the time to welcome me to the board. I have been reading the thread for a month or so now but finally decided to join.  
Congratultions to everyone who has had positive news recently and   to those who are still on their diffucult journey.
Little Wolf - I was also at ERI yesterday and asked to hang around for Dr Thong. Finally saw him at 10.45am. It was worth it though as my womb lining is better than it has ever been so hoping to go ahead with ET some time next week! Trying to stay positive but will know more tomorrow when I'm back for bloods and scan. I will send positive vibes to you tomorrow when I am also there. Hopefully be in the two week wait together. xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Well my lining was thin enough to start the HRT today - a fortnight of that now and not back to ERI until 30/11 to check if its okay for transfer early the following week. :  It feels good to have got past another milestone, but the clinic was very busy and rushed this morning so not much tlc! It makes such a difference when they manage to treat you more as an individual  . Anyway, DH is now on overdrive trying to look after me so that should be enough!

*Mimou* - I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes and good luck - hope your embies are doing well, and you're feeling okay - nearly there!    I'm going to be at work on my test day - meetings I can't reasily get out of, and I reckon it'll take my mind off waiting for the result. That's assuming I get that far 

*Kat* - good luck with your ET tomorrow!

Away for the weekend, so all the best to everyone. I do find you such a good support!

Katerina xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

kat - good luck with your transfer tomorrow     
Hope dh has a   !!! Good Luck chuck !!


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi girls!

Nightmare!  I don't post for a week, catch up as best I can, write a long post and then computer crashes - aarrrghhhhh!!!  Hope you are all doing OK?  So sorry for being such a slack FF lately.  Another busy week I am afraid with some unexpected visitors staying with us last night so week seemed to fly past - poor DH even more weary as he seemed to get lumbered with more than his fair share of cleaning, tidying, bed changing etc before they arrived!  Anyway - don't think version 1 of this post was quite so rambling already!  Despite my lack of posting, I have still been checking in regularly and thinking of you all (how many people on here just now   ) at your various stages.

Roma - I am just so very sorry to read your news and as others have said there are no words I can use to even come close to how you are feeling just now I am sure.  I hope you and DH are able to wrap yourselves in each other and find a way through all this together.   Lots of love to you both.

Fiona - really sorry to hear your news as well.  I hope you get your follow up appointment sorted OK and that you are able to feel positive going forward  

Can't believe I am going to have to log off now - but promise I will be back.  DH just in!

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Right, where was I??

Mimou - hope you are doing OK and that the dreaded 2WW isn't driving you too loopy    Hope being back at work hasn't been too stressful but has hopefully made the time pass a bit more quickly?  Keeping it all crossed for you    

Finbarina - great to hear that you are PUPO too!  Is definitely a weird old time the 2WW - my only advice is to keep nice and busy with lots of treats and sounds like you have covered that nicely!  We are hoping to get a bit more organised for Christmas tomorrow - am hoping the shops will not be too busy with everyone watching the football but daresay we may have to stop off somewhere to watch it!  

Kat - hope you have managed to celebrate DH's birthday and are all set for tomorrow - here's to a smooth ET - is such a mind blowing experience - and hope it is the best belated birthday present DH could hope for.     

Katerina - great you are up and running with the HRT!  Trust that will make you feel fabulous - nice to have a wee break from making that trip to the ERI.  Hope it is good news for you on 30th Nov.

Lifetime - great news from you too!  I really felt for you when I read your earlier post as you seemed to be in limbo land.  Is funny how all our thoughts seem to be about number of follies when I think the lining thing is obviously just as important.  I was actually under Dr Raja for my cycle but Dr Thong scanned me a couple of times and always said "lovely lining" - was never quite sure what to reply - "thanks" seemed all wrong!  Anyway reckon he is totally the man when it comes to linings so fingers crossed he gives you the go ahead tomorrow.  

Izzy - welcome!  This is such a great forum and I am sure you will get all the support you need here.  Good luck with your cycle    

Kirsty - how's things with you?  So sorry I realised I missed you off my last mega post!  Great to hear you are suddenly making big steps forward. It sounds like you have been having a nightmare - think you said bleeding for 2 months??  Hope that the various treatment plans they have proposed for you will sort you out.  Would be great if they can help you with a wee brother or sister for Caelan.  

Peanuts - hope you are having a great time in London.  I was there with work a few weeks ago and always get quite excited to be there - although don't think I could ever live there!  A few days is enough!  Hope you have had a good break and some fun with DH

Doodler - hope you have managed to have your follow up now?  Thinking of you and hope you are doing OK?

Caroline Anne - all still great with you on   ?  

Maz - another fine long post from you!  Have you had your 12 week scan yet?  Sorry if I missed that post.  Any sign of being in the blooming phase yet?!

So sorry - going to have to sign off again!  Hi to everyone else - sorry not to post more - Elaine (got your PM - all sounds good!), Vonnie, Jayne, Jan, Clarabelle, Chook, Lanky, Oli, Miss MP, Jannie - sorry if I missed anyone - group hug to us all   

Have a great weekend everyone!

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kat,

                                             

For tomorrow  

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

hello petals

just sneaking on from my pals in the big smoke.  had too much wine, so apologies for the spelling mistakes.
Just wanted to say hello and wish Kat all the best for tomorrow    .

Roma -    so sorry to hear your news, hope you and DH are looking after each other.

Catch up properly next week
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Kat, fingers crossed for you


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS SORRY NOT POSTED BEEN DOWN IN NEWCASTL


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok caelan just pressed keys and it posted been in newcastle christmas shopping tues and wed, thursday i was in edin getting haircut and had an appointment at work to see when going back and then my art class, yest i was in glasgow all day then had to go see grandad on way home as he has infection and my gran was paniking so been manic. Just spent ages catching up with posts and now caelan really board so i apologise for lack of personals, i have caught up with you all in my mind and thinking of you and will try and do personals soon.

roma am so so sorry honey nothing i can say would make any difference  am thinking of you and dh and sending ou a big    

kat good luck for today honey snuggle in embries   any day apart from a thursday night suits me  for meet

doodler how did the phone consultation go?

hi maz glad you are doing well

mimou when is your test day

caroline anne i was sick every day from 5 weeks to 6 months then intermittently after that but is well worth it, line an old hanbag with plastic bags and you can be sick in that  all joking aside carry some carrier bags come in very useful, good luck

ok sorry no more time for personals caelan crying now have to go, will catch up soon, thinking of you all

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

me up and about to do more of the dreaded book chapter but popped on to wish Kat all the best for her ET.  

Hope you all have a great weekend and 

COME ON SCOTLAND!

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Just wanted to wish Kat the best for today.  Hope your all having a good weekend, fingers crossed it will get even better at 6.45 as Scotland qualify for Euro 2008.

Vonnie


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat

Good Luck me darling!     

Hope everyone is well Maz, Donna (ozzie ) Hope the sickness has eased Donna I know how ill you can feel   just visualise the baby I found that helped me when I was chuking tmi sorry.    Hope its lucky '07 for many more of you!

Good Luck everyone  whereever they are at & to Scotland for tonight been all over the place trying to find some flags for my car but all sold out !!! 

Off to get ready for a 1920's party at the Norton ... and watch the footie at the same time.  Have a fun weekend everyone. 

Hugs Yoda & Lewis XX


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! A few days away from here doesn't half make catching up difficult! 

*Kat * - Best of luck today. Thinking about you. Did DH have a good birthday? 
Sorry for this: I know it's the last thing on your mind right now, I can't meet on 28th, but any other day that week is fine.

*Maz V* - According to stuff I was posted from ERI, ICSI stats are slightly better than IVF, but can't find the actual statistics (house is a total pigsty right now). Hope the attic conversion is going ok. If I were you, I'd definitely be imposing on my mum till the work was finished!

*Roma* - I was really sad to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

*Fiona M* - I was sorry to hear your cycle didn't work. Hope you're ok. 
*
Katerina* - Good luck with the HRT. Hope all goes well on 30th! 

*Izzy* - Hi!  Hope the stimming goes well.

*Oli* - Hi!  Hope you manage to get what is right for you for your next cycle.

*Finbarina* - All the best for the 2WW. Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

*Mimou* - Lots of sticky vibes for you too!    Hope the wait isn't sending you mad.

*Lifetime* - Sorry your cycle was postponed. News about your womb lining sounds really good this time though! 

*Caroline Anne* - I hope the wait gets easier, and that you're not too sick. I know it's 'good' sick, but that doesn't make it fun. 

*Lanky* - OMG, so close! Hope you're as comfy as you can be. Sorry you're still being sick though - that's rough! 

*Jayne* - I hope you're working hard on that chapter! I'm really impressed by the Christmas cake (you domestic goddess)- I can't even find the energy to make tea at the moment! Hope you keep losing weight for that LBD!

*Dawn* - Sounds like London was fun! Hope you had a lovely time.

*Vonnie* - well done on the clear out. I'll just add my voice to the others: if you're ever looking for another house to work on... 

*Elaine* - I'm really bad for not planting bulbs at all. I buy them and they sit and look at me accusingly all winter from the plastic bag. I have some to put in right now, but it's so grey today I can't bring myself to do it. (That and the fact I've spent _hours_ catching up on here!) Hope you're well.

*Kirsty* - Hope all goes well, and that your grandad is better soon. You've been really busy!

*Jo* - another busy girl! Hope you're well.

*Chook* - How are you doing? Haven't seen you on much lately at all.

Hello to *Jan, Jannie *, *Yoda * and *Miss MP*. Massive sorry to anyone I missed!

C xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick update (for those of you I don't have mobile phone numbers for ...  ):

Got into clinic just in time (bit of traffic around bypass) and got changed. Different team this time (Dr Selma (?) instead of Dr Raja, Haideh instead of Laura, but think the embryologist was the same as last time) so have good hopes now.  All women team as well, DH thinks that's an even better sign but couldn't cope with twin girls.  

They defrosted our first 2 embryos (from cycle May 2006) instead of the ones from the NHS cycle this year - but because both have survived they didn't even bother defrosting 2 more ... so we still got 4  in the freezer!  And even better - our embies decided to go ahead nicely with cell splitting, so now I've got

[fly]*2 beautiful 8-cell embryos*[/fly]

onboard! 

Lots of good things going on this weekend, including DH's birthday yesterday ... and testing on St. Andrew's day!

That just HAS TO WORK!!!! 

As for meet up .. I'll check all the postings and then will arrange something. 

HUGS - back to put my feet up now.  And enjoying PUPO!!! WAHEY!!!!

Kat


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I eventually managed to get through to ERI and they told me that they will not change the drugs because they feel I am on the best drug treatment programme at the moment.  The nurse was very nice and understanding but ultimately the decision is ours as to whether we go ahead with another cycle.  I have decided to get another FSH test as the last one was 12.3 and an up to date one may give us a better idea of where we are now.  I have also started to take DHEA  in the vain hope it may help - you just never know!

Hope you are all having a great weekend - I did a little Christmas shopping at the Gyle today, thankfully anything else can be done on-line.  The queues were something else.

Take care

Oli x


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Kat,

I have just seen your post.  Wanted to wish you lots of luck and really hope this works for you this time.  Great news so far!

Oli x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat, that's brilliant!  All the signs are good...  I'm sure it will work.    

Keep those feet up (BTW - what does PUPO stand for?  ).

Oli - sorry that you didn't get the answers you wanted.  I hope that you can decide what's best for you.   Sorry I can't say much more - I'm still waiting to start tx, so I don't fully understand all the ins and outs of the procedures.  I'm not able to even think about Xmas shopping yet, so I'm in awe of your organisation!

I had been in a really low, bad mood for the last wee while.   It's lifted to being just a general strop now, so thought I'd share it!  I have to lose weight before tx.  I am exercising four times a week, I'm eating well, I'm denying myself almost every food pleasure I know, and I am just not making any progress.   I'm becoming really disillusioned.  And I still haven't figured out how to make my ticker work properly!  

C xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the messages, ladies.  

Clarabelle - Have you tried detox? I have lost about 1/2 stone in a month with it (and suspect I may have a food allergy towards white flour!).   As for PUPO (had to look that up myself yesterday!  ): Pregnant until proven otherwise.  

Oli -  So sorry about that. Maybe a second tx will be different? I don't know but hope that all is going ok and that you get your FSH test soon. 

Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Oh my goodness, you lot can really chat  and there are just so many people on here at the moment  I'll try really hard to catch up with everyone, but please forgive me if I miss you 

*Clarabelle* - sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit moody and are having such a struggle with weight loss  It can be so tough losing weight, particularly when you feel under pressure to make a specific target and by a certain date  I read somewhere that it helps to vary the exercise you do and food you eat because your body adjusts to whatever you do, so don't know whether that advice is helpful at all  I just thought 'typical' when I read that, as though you need anything else working against you  I caught sight of a side view of me in a mirror today and was less than pleased  Looking on the positive side, not long now until your appointment at ERI and hope you're having a good weekend  How are your lovely little fur babies doing too?

*Oli* - here's hoping the same treatment regime will work well this time for you    As I understand it cycles can really vary, so hopefully it will be better this time  Well done on the Christmas shopping!

*Kat* - delighted to hear your news and you sounding so lovely and positive  Sorry I never made it to post in time to wish you all the best today, but you were well and truly in my thoughts. Here's to a quick 2ww and fantastic news at the end of it      By the way, I've just noticed your post and would also love to find out more about the detox diet?

*Yoda* - that is such a sweet picture of Lewis  Hope you're having a great time tonight, sounds fun 

*Vonnie* - well done on your weight loss, if you've got any useful tips please pass them on! Hope you're enjoying the weekend  Well done on getting your Christmas shopping started too.

*Jayne* - another one doing well with the weight loss, good for you  Again if you can share any tips, I certainly need them!! Hope the book chapter is going well and you're getting a chance to enjoy the weekend  Hope you're not too down about the Scotland result.

*Kirsty* - I'm always very impressed at Caelen's attempts to help you with your posts  Hope now the bleeding has stopped you're feeling better 

*Michelle* - hope you're fine and all ready for the big day soon. Wishing you lots of luck for when that arrives     

*Dawn* - lovely to hear that it sounds like you're having a fun weekend in London, you really deserve it  Hope the rest of the weekend is as much fun 

*Maz* - how are you doing? It's funny watching your ticker counting up, as it just feels like yesterday you got your BFP  I have to confess that the gardening went by the wayside at the start of the week because it was too cold and frosty  I did get loads of housework done though, but because I've been Christmas and birthday shopping today the bulbs are still in the utility room - oops!

*Jo* - wow you life seems to be really hectic  Hope you can get time to slow down a bit before the baby arrives  Glad to hear your DH is helping out with so much  Good luck for your scan this coming week and I can't wait to hear your news    

*Karen* - hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy  Not long now until you get your news, but until then I've got everything crossed for you      Don't be silly about being too old either, I recently read a post by a 57 year old woman who is pregnant, so you're plenty young enough  I found the last few days the tough part of the 2ww so I hope you're finding plenty to keep you occupied, and I'll be eagerly checking for news on Tuesday 

*Katerina* - fantastic news about your lining and starting HRT  I've no experience of the treatment you're going through, but am sure the HRT after downregging must be similar to stimms, so hope you're feeling fine with it all    Great that you don't have to go back to ERI until the 30th and  it's all systems go then, for a nice bit of news as an early Christmas pressie shortly afterwards     

*Lifetime* - delighted to hear your womb lining was looking much better this time  You must be so relieved.  for a great result for you too soon     

*Izzy* - welcome and sorry I haven't had chance to say hi yet  Looks like everyone else has been doing a great job of welcoming you though. Hope you're getting on fine with stimms. What drug are you on and are you back in Tuesday for a scan? Good luck with it all     

*Finbarina* - wow I completely lost track of the fact that you were going through treatment  Remember, you are now officially PUPO so enjoy it if you can  Hope the rest of the 2ww goes well and you can find plenty to take your mind off things. Lots of luck for a great result     

*Chook* - how are you doing? As I mentioned to Maz, the bulbs are currently still residing in the utility room  I did get a nice bed of mixed tulips and crocus in, but still have another 200 mixed varieties to get in  Not sure when I'll get it done because we've got a hectic few weeks ahead of us  I totally understand what you were saying about still hoping and waiting every month even though you know you need ICSI - I suppose it's good not to lose hope 

*Fiona* - I was really, really sorry to hear about your second BFN this year  This whole experience is so tough isn't it, and I can imagine how difficult it is to pick yourself back up and keep going after such significant disappointment  We had our follow up recently with Dr. Raja because he's named as our Consultant, but on reflection I think now I would have preferred to see Dr. Thong for a change, just to see if his view is any different. It might be worth considering seeing a different Doctor to your usual to see if their view is different  We're in a similar position to you in that we're about to pay for our second cycle this year and to be honest, I'm not sure what we'll do if this doesn't work because it's not like we've an endless supply of cash, but I hate the thought of having to waste time waiting for NHS funding  On the plus side, a friend of mine who went on the NHS list a year ahead of us (who is now lucky enough to be 21 weeks pregnant naturally) was told she had reached the top of the list, so there's some hope  Sorry but I don't really know what can be done to improve the embryo quality, but I've got DP and I working hard on improving our individual cell quality in the vain hope it improves our embryo quality. I'm taking Pregnacare vitamins and fish oil (for DHA) and coenzyme Q10, and DP is taking a whole raft of vitamins - PM me if you want details. As regards ICSI, success rates are similar to IVF but there are more risks potentially to consider, so probably worth reading the available literature and considering that and asking the Doctors/embryologists advice. Also slightly more expensive  Sorry for waffling on! Hope you're having a good weekend 

*Doodler* - how are you doing? Did you have your call with Dr. Sher this week, and if so, how did it go  Hope everything is going well with you and you're staying positive  Jazzercise sounds fun, where do you do that? I've been doing a hula hooping class, which I'm rubbish at and has left me covered in bruises, but I exercise my stomach muscles laughing so much  Sounds a bit of a nightmare having to move house, you have my sympathy  We'd have probably sold up and moved elsewhere a while back if we weren't too lazy to! Mind you, I keep threatening to sell up and move to avoid all the big jobs needing done here and the decorating 

*Caroline Anne* - hope you are still keeping well and the sickness isn't too bad, though it's a good thing as such (if you know what I mean  )  Hope your taking it easy and having a nice weekend, not long now until your scan  Don't be silly about not coming to the night out, I'm looking forward to meeting as many people as possible, pregnant or not  Bear in mind that those of you who are pregnant can be inspiration for the rest of us and give us some hope it may work for us all 

*Roma* - how are you now? Hope you're having as nice a weekend as possible, though I understand if you're not around much on here at the moment  

Hello to *Donna, Miss MP, Jan, Jannie, ScotsFi* and anyone else I've missed 

Feeling incredibly lucky this evening, as I had been typing this post for the best part of an hour when the laptop battery died literally as I was plugging it in    Neither DP nor I could believe it when I switched it back on, booted up and restored my session and lo and behold, there was my post on the screen  I have absolutely no idea how that happened, but I'm so relieved  Sorry for being such a poor FF but I'm trying hard to occupy myself and not totally focus on the baby thing until the next cycle - but then, who am I kidding   Been doing a bit of Christmas shopping today, so glad that's started and also getting birthday pressies, as a few of them coming up too  I don't think I'll be getting those bulbs in this weekend either the way the weather is today, or our plans for tomorrow. Got another busy weekend next week too, so will have to work out how I'm going to finish the garden in time at this rate  Sorry for such a long post, making up for lost time 

Sending lots of sticky vibes and luck to all who are cycling or on waits at the moment               

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Great news Kat!!      Fab that you still have 4 more   too - not that you'll be needing those!!   

Mimou - hang on in there!!  Hope you are keeping calm OK and suitably distracted     

 to everone else!  Hope you are having a good weekend despite the football shambles last night - referee!!        

Off to attempt some   shopping!!

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello  

just a quickie !

Kat - well done on your beezer embies !!!!   Take it easy and lots of luck

Clarabelle -hello stroppy !! i find weight loss easiest if you can build it into your daily routine - don't notice it so much and you still have time left for nice things. After tx in summer (and wedding) I needed to shift weight. I cycled to work 6 miles each way (but downhill on the way home ) I really love it and lost 3/4 stone in the 1st 4 weeks. Now I am doing the other kind of cycling, I am back to my lazy slobbish ways and keep craving naughty fatty food - but tell myself I need some form of comfort in my Moment of Stress !! I hope you feel better soon -it always takes a while for the weight to start coming off - you can do it !!

Doodler - where are you ? Hope you are ok ?? How did your consult go ? Hope you got some useful news 

Finbarina - fellow 2ww looneytune - how's tricks ? I hope you are keeping happy and occupied. When do you test ?

I phoned Haideh on sat to get more cyclogest before I would have ran out tomorrow. She said you can test 14 days after e/c , I told her I had been told 14 days after 3 day transfer ( a whole 4DAYS more of knicker checking and general deranged obsession !) She said I could get tested on Tuesday. 2 more sleeps ! Just want to get it over with 
When did everybody else test ?

Lots of love to everybody Dawn, Maz, Jo, Elaine, Jannie, Fiona M, Jayne, Olly, Kirstie, Katerina, Lifetime, Donna, Yoda, Roma, Michelle, Chook, Caroline Anne, Issey   

x x x


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Clarabelle - Sorry to hear you're not feeling that great.    I've just been catching up on the bellyclub threads, you've done well so far so dont feel bad about it - perhaps it is the scales as you mentioned?  Re your ticker - have you copied the whole of the link?  I've been pushed for time recently (exams coming up) so just been lurking but need to get motivated with Bellyclub challenge.

Elaine - impressive post, I'm glad you didnt lose it!  Do you know when you will get your actual date for starting again?  I dont know when these bulbs will go in, you're one ahead of me in that you know where yours are!   

Mimou - only two sleep! Fingers crossed for you.

Kat - congratulations on being PUPO    

Jo - hope you had did well with the shopping.   We got ours out the way early as cant face the shops at this time of the year.

Hello to everyone else, sorry just another quickie from me.

C


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Finbarina!!  - so sorry!!  Hope you are doing OK too!!  (not too    after the football!)

       

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Just popped on to say have a good week everyone.  I REALLY WILL try and do a proper post later this week.  

Have had a hectic weekend but should have some free evenings this week. 

Jayne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - been feeling really awful on these stimm drugs (Gonal).  Got an appointment at ERI for a scan tomorrow morning, so will have a chat with the doc about my side effects.  Got constant headache, tired, short of breath..... the list goes on.  Is anyone else feeling like this on the stimm drugs??  Right, I will jump off my soap box now.  Sorry!!  

Kat - I was delighted to hear about your 'frosties', take it easy and enjoy your time off now.  Can't wait to read that you have a BFP!!  

Mimou & Finbarina - can't wait to hear your BFP news too - glad to hear you don't have to wait to test for as long as you thought!!   

Elaine - thanks for the lovely welcome.  Hope you're well today?  

Claire, Chook, Jo, Jayne, Dawn, Clarabelle, Doodler, Maz, Jannie, Fiona M, Olly, Kirstie, Katerina, Lifetime, Donna, Yoda, Roma, Michelle, Caroline Anne and to everyone else (still getting used to names - so sorry if missed you) - my thoughts are with you.... take care.

Lots of love,

Izzy xxxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

sorry for short ME post - I have been ill again - have a urinary (spelling??) trackt infection - the pain was unbelievable. I am on antibiotics again and my tummy is not happy.
I am really bad with being ill because I usually never are - so please excuse all the moaning.
The worst thing was that the pain was so low down and radiated into my upper legs. I was so worried about my embies. Now I just feel numb and can'tcnoncentrate on work.

Sorry for no personal, thoguh have to say a quick 'hello' to Mimou (test day is tomrrow, right?? Fingers crossed) and Kat (hope the wait will not drive you nuts!!).

Big hug to everyone else, will catch up soon.

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Mimou,

I was tested 14 days after EC, not ET. So less knicker checking for you!!! 

Caroline Anne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Kat - fingers crossed xx   

Caroline Anne - sorry to hear you've had a rough time of it, hope the antibiotics clear things up quickly xx  

Mimou - I'm back at the ERI tomorrow too. Fingers crossed for you xx  

I'm not feeling too hopeful to be honest...had lots of AF type pains and think it's only the cyclogest that's keeping AF away.

Take care
L xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimou - good luck for tomorrow! Keeping fingers crossed!!

Caroline Anne - hun, hope you're feeling better soon! UTI is nasty, bad enough without embies. But I am sure all will be fine, the docs wouldn't give you stuff if they'd think it would be bad. Have some Cranberry juice - I find that helps.

As for me ... it doesn't really feel like IVF because of natural FET. Decided I'll be going to work during 2ww as it's only 2 days/week and as I don't have the pain from EC it shouldn't be a problem (and hopefully takes my mind off things). Still have a niggling feeling (and a bit of a real "niggle" from) about the cyst but else doing ok. Don't even do knicker checking really. Feels just SURREAL! 

As you're all such a chatty bunch, *can you please PM me with the dates when you'd be available for a meet up?* Let's say last week November/first week December?

Thanks! 

 and  for us all!!

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Kat - I would like to meet up and can come on mon-thurs either week. Hope you are taking it easy - already nearly 3 days ticked off ! 

Caroline Anne - poor you   you have been through such a lot recently - your poor body . I really hope the pain is easing off . Are you still feeeling nauseous as well ? Take it easy and don't worry about work .

I zzy - sorry you have felt wiped out by the gonal. Hopefully it is doing it's job and you will have some juicy big follies to measure tomorrow   I hope the docs can help you to feel better. Good Luck with stimms.

Finbarina -     Good Luck for tomorrow. I really hope you get the BFP you deserve. How hellish is the 2ww  I feel pretty much the same as you about af- convinced it will arrive at any time. I have gone into total denial mode about my pregtest -  . I am so scared to face up to it. I didn't tell anyone at work that I would be missing tomorrow so I am going to put it off until the day it was originally supposed to be - wednesday- aaaargggh !!! Talk about burying my head in the sand !!! Maybe af will come before then 
anyway - *Good Luck - will be thinking of you*


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG I can't believe how much chatting I've missed  I really don't know where the time has gone- between the house rennovations and workmen coming and going and having to go to Mums to take her for  CT scan thurs/frid and then having FIL  staying to help with conversion  Oh and my new pooter broke down last thurs- Dh finally fixed it last night yipee!

had consult with US and consutlant recommends us going straight for the second cycle we've paid for in th ehope we can get  a good embryo to put back. We still have the option of our slow coach blast but beciuase the of high doses of drugs i need before transfer for the immune problems he'd rather we kept that on ice for  now. He said at 38 you'd expect not all blasts to be normal and since we only had one tested guess it was quite likely to be abnormal. Said I could just as easily have 2 normal ones next time. they'll up my stims next time to try and get more eggs to start with. So going back in jan and will be d/r over xmas/new year methinks  

where are we all?

Kat- woohoo  PUPO- excellent news- did you know the embryos that survive defrost are more likely to be normal-I'm sure its got to work this time  Must pm you my phone no as think you may have my old one...

Fin-   sticky vibes for you. How are you coping?Whens test date- its not over till its over so don't give up yet hard though it is.theres no reason to think it won't work- you've been pregnant before i think which gives you a great chance and symptoms can equally mean pregnant as not pregnant.

mimou-    staying sane babes? the knicker checking- makes me shudder to think of it- was quite glad this cycle to find out before i put the embryos back that they weren't going to develop. I always was tested 14 days post e/c don't know why they would say other wise  Whens test date again?

maz- I've been meaning to pm you too hon-just not had a chance to come down to Edin for a meet up yet.Hope you can make the meet up.Oh there are so many posts I can't scroll back to your so can't remember the questions  Hope you're well.

izzy- welcome to the thread- we chat again!  good luck with this cycle  

annes- sorry about the UTI_ ouch- can be extremely painful- rest and antibiotics for you my girl 

chook- what exams have you got comign up? hope it keeps your mind occupied and good luck when they come!

clarabelle- keep up the good work- its hard not to be discouraged -I think you're great for trying  keep your chin up.

elaine- hula hooping sounds brill  - I've got one in the shed but can't move my hips fast enough at my ripe old age- ah remember the olden days  jazzercise in the village hall- guess what turns out there are some under 80's live in the village!too little too late- won't mind moving from that point of view! Just for clrification I think Dr Raja is not a consultant- the only ones I'm aware of are Dr Thong and Dr Tay- the rest are registrars unless something has changed since earlier this year 

jo- was outraged at the refs decision on sat night and I'm not even a big footie fan! hope the xmas shopping went well- did some online today....

lifetime- hope things are going better with your cycle?- so many hurdles...  


fiona- elaine- for the record its worth staying on NHS list too even if they say you'll never get tot the top- I was told 2.5 yrs at age 36 and would prob be too old( 38 cut off for NHS) when my turn came but after 1.5 yrs and one cycle( cynincally after I'd produced 34 follies 15 eggs! was it cos they thought I'd be a decent bet for their stats) they offered me a funded cycle out the blue and i would have got my 3rd cycle paid for 3 mths later if i hadn't told them I'd moved to fife.

Who was asking about ICSI stats- they tend to be  slightly higher because often its only MF problems and the women don;t have fertility probs-but if you both have probs its prob about the same success rate as IVF.

More personals later- got a chat with my coordinator tonight to discuss cycle dates and drugs etc....

love to all   dx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Finbarina and Mimou - fingers crossed for tomorrow!!


           

   

   

  Caroline Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh mimou and fin - does that mean you're testing tomorrow?    Good luck will be thinking of you      
dx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Mimou and Finbarina - good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you both.

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Finbarina & Mimou - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck to Finbarina and Mimou for tom - everything crossed xx
Hi to all the other girlies xx
Amazingly lining has thickened enough this month so had a phonecall today to say ET is tomorrow! Nervous and excited all at the same time, hoping our 3 embies develop well overnight to have 2 decent ones for tom.

Kristi xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Big day tomorrow.  Good luck Mimou (tomorrow and/or Wednesday?), Finbarina and Lifetime    

You'll be in my thoughts.

Thanks to all of you for your offers of advice with the weight loss.  More detox info would be great Kat, and I'll PM you re: dates.  Mimou, I've wondered about cycling to work before, but it's 9 miles each way (and virtually all uphill on the way there)- I'd have to build up to that, and don't know where to find the time.  I'll try Elaine's suggestion and vary the workout until I'm fit enough for the cycle!  However, I've just injured my shoulder (it's very embarrassing - tried to do push-ups on my toes instead of my knees and totally pulled muscles   ), so I've no idea when I'll get back to the gym at the moment... 

Caroline Anne, I hope your infection clears up soon.  

Doodler, not ideal time to be d/r, but very exciting all the same.  Good luck for this cycle!    

Izzy, hope you're feeling better soon.  It all sounds horrible just now.  

Chook, good luck with your exams.  When do they start?

Elaine, I'm amazed you managed not to lose that mammoth post - that would have been awful to have to re-do!  If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get my bulbs in this weekend either...

Hi to everyone else!

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all 

Just a quickie to wish *Karen and Finbarina* the best of luck for testing      Did I pick you up right Karen, are you really delaying by another day?  If it's any help I had lads of AF pains just before my BFP and spent the day before convinced AF was on her way  Hoping to hear good news 

*Kristi* - fabulous news for you too  I'll also have everything crossed for a nice smooth transfer of some lovely embies tomorrow      

*Clarabelle* - I empathise about the cycling! I'd love to cycle to work, but at a 54 mile round trip and with my (ahem) cycling skills, it's just not going to happen 

*Caroline Anne* - yuk, nasty UTI  Hope you're feeling better soon 

*Doodler* - sounds like we'll be downregging at the same time albeit a very different regime, but it will be nice to be in such good company  Here's to 2008 being a good successful treatment year       

*Kat* - have PM'd you about dates 

*Izzy* - yuk horrible side effects  Sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish but hopefully it's a sign your body is working away at creating some lovely juicy follies      Good luck with your scan tomorrow 

*Chook* - nice to see you on here again  Our date for starting will depend on when December AF turns up, but as it's my first proper cycle since the miscarriage and treatment I'm not sure whether my cycle is back to normal yet. All being well it should be around Christmas though for downregging ^fingerscrossd^ 

*Jo* - thanks for the PM, will try to fit in time for a reply in next couple of days  It really is a busy day tomorrow isn't it, good luck for your scan and can't wait to hear all about it      

Hi to everyone else and sorry for being lazy and not putting names, but think laptop may die any second 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Lorna, just wanted to wish you all the best for a great result today.  As a jambo, you're used to disappointments and rubbish results...but not ALL the time    Hoping this is 3 points in the bag for you  

Mimou, I don't know how you can bare to wait another day   Wishing you all the very best whenever you decide to test.  

Lifetime,  great news that you'r goignfor ET transfer today.  I hope it is a smooth transfer.  

Hiya to everyone else.  I'd better get ready for work.  I'm finishing my book chapter tonight as I have a big meet with the co-author and editor tomorrow morning, then it'll just be rewrites so should be able to post a few personals tomorrow or Thursday.

Take care everyone

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just dropping in before work to say good luck Finbarina and Mimou for today (tomorrow?).  Also good luck Lifetime for ET.

C


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Mornin' all!!   

Finbarina - wishing you loads of luck for that   today!  (Jambo -   btw!)

Mimou - upmost respect to you for bearing a 2WW +1    Good luck for tomorrow    

Really hoping for good news from you both.  

Lifetime - your "wait of a lifetime" is over!  Great news you are in for ET today - hope it is smooth and successful and you have your feet up in no time!  

Will catch up on rest of personals later!

Jo xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

just a quick post to wish Kristi the very best of luck for today. Am thinking of you and making a pigs ear of my work because my fingers are crossed!!!

Mimou and Finbarina - hope you both are ok.

Love

caroline anne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can't be on long as have to take my niece to nursery at 12.30.  Just back from the clinic and I have 14 follies (10 are looking good - 4 quite small still).  It looks like EC will be on Monday or Tuesday next week.  I'm a bit worried though because they said my left ovary was very high and EC might prove to difficult, however, there are still 7 on my right ovary - so all won't be lost.  I'm waiting for my blood test results this afternoon and that will confirm that I should stick on the same dosages (0.5 Buserelin and 225 Gonal) and they will be able to let me know my EC date too.  All exciting (and a bit worrying)!!         

GOOD LUCK TO MIMOU AND FINBARINA - I am praying for positive news....    

I'll do personals later - but love to everyone....

Take care,

Izzy  xxxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm still shaking!!  It's positive! 

I really can't believe it, now just need to get to the scan...I'm going to be a fruitloop by then!! 

Thanks for all your positive vibes girls.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Great news Finbarina!!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

[fly]CO*NGRATULATIONS FINBARINA - BRILLIANT NEWS*[/fly]

xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

WOWEE FIN! Great news!!!       Feet up and all that now!!  

DETOX: It's the one from Carol Vorderman (I've got 2 books from her). Effectively cut out dairy (I got used to Soy and Goats milk), cut out wheat (wholewheat is ok, but not the white stuff), sugar, caffeine, red meat, processed foods. Was recommended by my acupuncturist and she said as long as I stick to it 80:20 that should be fine. We decided to do it to "get the gunk" out of my system (i.e. tackle the cysts). 

Got a bit of a headache today ... wonder if it's the weather? 

Will go through all the dates and try to arrange something by Thursday. 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fin-     BFP well done you. I just knew it- you've not had a problem with the getting pregnant before which gave you a high chance I'm sure. one day at a time my dear and try not to stress too much till scan date  

mimou-any news hon?   

lifetime- hope ET went well today  
dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Finbarina* -  fantastic news, congratulations         Here's to a very happy and healthy 9 months for you     

*Mimou* - are you still hanging off until tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed until you know      

*Kristi* - hope ET has gone/is going well       

*Kat* - a colleague and I have both had a headache since yeaterday so could be weather-related  

*Izzy* - good news for you on the whole, and you never know they might be able to reach your other ovary   I know someone who has an inaccessible ovary but they found a way to access it for IVF  It's funny all the things you discover about your internal anatomy from all of this 

*Jo * - hope we're going to get some news from you too soon 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello!

Finbarina - CONGRATULATIONS - GREAT NEWS  

       
         

Hope to see you on the 'waiting for first scan' thread!! 


Kat - I sooooooo hope it is not the weather giving you headaches hon!!  

Izzy - well done on all those follies - hope that EC will go well. Try nto to worry - you are doing great. They will get to your ovary !! Here is a follie dance for you    

Mimou - how are you doing hon??  

Kristi - am still 

Hello everyone - take care of yourselves.

caroline Anne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi again,

I got the call from ERI and my blood tests are fine so on schedule for EC/ET early next week.  Got to go in on Friday morning for final stimming scan!!  

Elaine - thanks for your supportive comments.  I too will keep my fingers crossed!  I hope your ICSI cycle comes around really fast for you hon.  

Caroline Anne - thanks for the follies dance (it was my first one!!!!).    Congratulations on your BFP - when is your scan??  How exciting.  What a lovely early gift from Mr Claus!!   

Mimou - I know we haven't spoken much, but my thoughts and prayers really are with you and I hope when you come online it is with good news.      I keep pressing 'refresh' in the hope of seeing a post from you.

Kristi - hope everything went well at ET.  Send you lots of positive thoughts....    

Love to all the other girls.

Take care,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Finbarina - congratulations    I'm really pleased for you.

Izzy - pleased to hear you are on track for next week.

Clarabelle - sorry to hear about your shoulder, hope you can get back to the gym soon.  Exams start end next week - they're work ones related.

Kristi - hope all went well today.

Elaine - not long to wait now.  Incidentally, when I was browsing the Scottish Girls thread I noticed you mentioning waiting times in different areas and someone there from Dundee has only been on the waiting list for four months and has started!  Amazing, was telling DH we're moving!  That would be the solution to our money worries  .

Hi to everyone else, sorry have to hurry off and spend some quality time with DH.

C


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Fibarina -             Congratulations on your lovely BFP!!!
Take it easy !!!!

Sorry this is a short post. I am testing tomorrow. I have had strong af pains today - feel it is about to start anytime.   I had felt ok up til today .Testing tomorrow will let you know how I get on. Thanks for your nice messages 
I will write more personals when I am not so demented   

big hugs to each and everyone of you x x x x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Just a quick post to catch up with the news...

*Finbarina*- Woo hoo  am so thrilled for you. Excellent news. Take it easy and don't go  waiting for the scan!

*Mimou*- am very impressed with your will power holding out for another day  All the best for tomorrow hun, fingers are crossed for you   

*Lifetime*- hope that all went smoothly at ET today and your now resting with those feet up 
*
Izzy*- you've had a great response for only 5 days stimming so far. Well done  Keep drinking plenty of fluid to keep the headaches at bay, but not long until you can get off the drugs and inherit a whole different set of side effects with the cyclogest  Not long until EC now 
*
Jayne*- hope the final writing goes well tonight  Lots of  for the editorial meeting tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you in print 

*Kat*- hope you're taking it easy on your 2ww. I can imagine it's a bit different this time around having had a natural FET and almost no interventions (apart from the copious blood samples  ) Glad to hear you are keeping busy but do take it easy at work this week. Re dates for meet up I can do 27 or 29 Nov and 3,5 or 6 December if that helps the organising!
*
Doodler*- good to hear the consult went well and you are back on line again  Excited for you that they are keen to try again and tailor things to try and get more eggs. January is hardly any time away now. Sending lots of positive vibes for some good quality embies on round 2     

*Caroline Anne*- hope you're feeling okay and not too sick at the moment. Hope the wait isn't sending you too 

*Jo*- lots of  for tomorrow. Hope you get waved at on screen 

*Elaine- *how you doing? Hope the detox is going well in preparation for starting again. Not long to go now  I know what you mean about the internal anatomy; I've seen enough pictures of my insides for my liking 

*Clarabelle*- lots of  for the new exercise regime. Hope it helps you achieve your goal 

*Chook*- hope all is well and your keeping busy enjoying life while you wait for treatment to come round. Hope you've got lots of things organised for the festive season 

*Katerina*- hope you're getting on okay with your medicated FET, any word on ET yet  Thinking of you 

*Yoda*- was great to see you back on the thread. Hope all is well with you. Wee Lewis is sooo big these days and such a cutie  Know you're going through FET sometime soon so just want to say good luck  and you know that we're here if you need to off-load 

Hope all the ERI girls are doing grand  Donna, Jan, Dawn, Roma  , Miss MP, Kirsty, Jannie and everyone I've missed (sorry). All good with me  Was internet shopping at the weekend as am rapidly running out of clothes. I love any excuse to shop   

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Finbarina - Fantastic news, has it sunk in yet? So happy for you!
Mimou - fingers and toes crossed for tom

Hi to everyone else. Thankyou so much for all your kind messages.

Went in for ET today at ll-30am.  Was really pleased when I found out Laura was working. Dr Radja could not get the catheter into position and  said this was very unusual ( although dummy run was fine)  I started to panic a bit as after my womb lining issues previously I thought it was going to mean putting treatment on hold again. Next thing DR Thong appears and completes the trf no problem!  I was so chuffed he ended up doing it - I wanted to give him a big kiss! I do feel most at ease with him. Taking it easy now -managed to get an appointment for acupuncture tom so really chuffed.

Kristi xxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulaions Finbarina!  So happy for you.

Good luck tomorrow Mimou.

Fiona


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Finbarina !!!!              

Marvellous news! Time for feet up. 

Izzy - ace news about follies.  Good luck!

Lifetime - glad things went well (eventually)!  Fingers crossed now...

Mimou - still thinking of you.

C xx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone knows why I did not get given pessaries for after natural FET today? Sorry, stupidly never asked. Do you think I should phone and ask? 

Kristi x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Kristi, I would definitely phone and ask...even just to put your mind at rest

Lorna, GOAL!!! 3 points in the bag!!!    Congratulations.  I hope you are enyoying your great news. 

Mimou, I know you've been having pains but being pregnant feel just like your AF is coming (for some) so I am holding out for a BFP for you today  

Hi to everyone else...just heading off for my meeting with the book editor then off to lanark to talk about my job (oh the glamour!  

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie as got to get to a meeting this morning 

*Jo* - good luck for today      Sorry don't know where my head was at yesterday but I was comvinced yesterday was the 21st - d'oh 

*Mimou* - the day before my BFP I was totally convinced AF was on her way, had AF type cramps, was moody and had every other sensation I associate with AF - it was my worst day of the 2ww  Really hoping for some good news for you today     

*Kristi* - I agree with Jayne, phone even if it's just for reassurance, though Kat is our current expert on natural FET and might be able to help too  I also had a really straight forward dummy transfer but problems on the day of ET - I think having a full bladder affects the positon of your cervix and the route in  Hope you have a nice relaxing 2ww now     

Ho to everyone else but really must dash as need to be in Selkirk in an hour 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!  

What a minging day out there today! 

Mimou - wishing you all the luck in the world today.  The whole thing is such a nightmare - since from what I gathered every sign and symptom of pregnancy and AF are the bloomin' same - no wonder we get driven   !  The test is the only way, so hope you can take a deep breath (or 10!) and get the result you are hoping for    

Kristi - bet you were thrilled to have the ET done so nicely in the end!  I have to say I had a few problems too - how undignified do you feel when they ask you to "cough!" - oh dear, is as well these guys do this every day!    Here's to a speedy 2WW for you - my advice is to take it as easy as you feel comfortable with and arrange as many nice treats as you can!  I found the acupuncture session I went to straight after ET the best of the lot so good luck with that too!      Sorry not sure about the pessaries but I am sure they will keep you right if you phone them (PS bonus if you can avoid them!)

Elaine - have a nice day in Selkirk! Actually I have really happy childhood memories from there - scoffing Selkirk Bannock as I remember although I suppose that may be off limits with your pre-treatment healthy living!!

Jayne - you are still making me   with your wee football analogies!  A fabulous result and the full 3 points for Finbarina it was!!  Roll on the return leg for you next year??!!!

Izzy - all sounding good for you   Hopefully they'll be able to reach the other ovary, but 7 is still loads so I am sure you will be grand.  Good luck for final scan - is amazing how quickly time goes at this stage!

Caroline Anne - hope you are feeling a bit better now?  Really not been an easy ride for you at all and I bet the time is really dragging now waiting for that scan?  Hang in there!

Kat - hope you're doing OK too and not going too   counting off the days!    

Clarabelle - good luck with the exercising.  Reckon you should so give   to work a go!  Actually I don't even remotely think that, but couldn't resist the option to use that smiley!  Can't believe noone else picked it!    Seriously, hope you find something that works for you.  I did quite a bit of swimming which I really loved - although didn't seem to be that effective  .  I resorted to running in the end which definitely works but took me ages to build up from fast walking to being able to go for about 20 minutes.

Doodler - so glad to hear that there is a plan in place for you - and soon!  It all makes so much sense to me and whenever I think of you I always think "slow and steady..."  An ex-colleague and I used to say that all the time whilst working with someone who was not very patient!  We used to get so exasperated that she didn't really understand that there are usually careful and logical steps to follow in order to reach a goal and that by using that approach you will get there in the end.  Sorry, going right off on one here but it so reminds me of that situation.  Not the finest having to down reg over the festive season but hopefully the modified protocol will give them more embies to work on this time.  You will be in the company of the finest cycle buddy Elaine too so I am sure you guys will be a great support to each other.

Well I best get on with some work.... hi to all those I have missed.... Maz, Chook, Vonnie, Dawn, Fiona, Roma, Lanky, Katerina, Kirsty, Miss MP.... FINBARINA    

Have a great day everyone!

Jo xx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just a quickie to wish Mimou lots of luck for today.  I am praying for a BFP for you hon.    

Jo-Edin - I agree, it is horrible today.     I live in Dalgty Bay and it ain't any brighter over here, I can assure you!      Thanks for your supportive words - I guess all will be revealed at EC on either Monday or Tuesday.  I'll keep you posted.  But 7 is a lucky number (so they say), so I'm not too worried!  Hope you have a nice day (despite the weather!)...  

Kristi - so glad the ET was done simply and painlessly in the end.  I still haven't met Dr Thong!!!  Now you can relax and have a bit of 'me time' (which is how I like to think in the 2ww).... Enjoy (as much as you can anyway!)...   

Mazv, Clarabelle74, Chook, AnneS, eclaire - thanks for all your support girls.  Nice to know people are out there (and so close!) that understand.    

To everyone else - have a lovely day and I look forward to hearing all your news soon.

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

mimou Good luck for today!!!!

Finbarina A massive Congrats to you!!!!!!!  

Just a bit of a heads up here ladies. My Hubby may come rushing into the clinic at anygiven time in the next couple of weeks with ZERO ammount of tact to annouce to our old team that Im "Upstairs". Saw Correen yesterday while I was at the hospital. Had lovely wee chat with her, but nearly died off when she told me to have sex..............and my Mummy was standing there with me    I think I just mumbled something like "No chance"  I have been gievn a "starting date" incase I go over, but I dont think Im even going to make it to my due date (a week today!).

Anyway, love to you all
and Im wishing you all the very best for all your dreams    

Michelle


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a quickie to say good luck to Mimou- thinking of you and hoping for a great outcome+++

lanky- good luck to you too babes when it kicks off- Corrine/sex/mum- v. funny you blushing thing you!

lifetime- you don't get progesterone on natural cycle cos you're producing your own hormones I think and not suppressed by the buserelin. Rest up now and good luck!

got soaked walking the dog, bent over with cramps and generally cursing being a woman today- off to grumble elsewhere ; )


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just hanging around to see if there's any news...
Big hugs to you *Doodler* and lots of sympathy  I meant to say you're right about Dr. Raja not being a Consultant, think he's actually staff grade - I keep referring to him as a Consultant because our initial letter named him as our Consultant, confusingly 

I'm having major ovulation pain again, which is much worse the last two months since our treatment and my miscarriage  Does anyone know if that's normal? Everything else seems fine though thankfully 

*Lanky* - can't wait to hear your good news any time soon  Hope everything goes smoothly for you     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi again,

Doodler - poor you.  Lots of love and healing   for you....  Did you see the note on the Fife thread about meeting up on 5th December?  Get better soon babe (hot water bottle/PJs/good DVD - always works for me!)    

eclaire - try not to worry hon.  I had horrendous AFs after my miscarriage and ectopic.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but they lasted a few months.  The doc said it was my body repairing itself - which is good, especially if you are trying again?  Lots of sympathy for you hon.  See advice above (Doodler)!!    

Lanky - how embarassing!  I have a VERY young Mum (52 - I am 36!!) and she would have laughed her head off at that, but I would have still died of embarrassment!!!  Anyway, good luck when the twinges come - can't wait to hear what you have!!!  Lots of love....   

Mimou - still praying for you hon.   

Love to everyone else too....

Izzy xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your congratulations.  
I'm trying not to get too carried away as been here before but fingers crossed this is the one (or ones! ).

Mimou - fingers crossed for good news xx 

Kristi - glad the ET went well and loads of luck for your 2ww. xx 

Sorry for a short post guys but hi to you all.

Take care
L xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

not good news here - negative result. Don't feel too bad (yet )- quite relieved to have been put out my misery - found the last few days pretty hellish. I really am looking forward to getting on with life and being happy again with my DH. ( can think about more frosties later)
Thankyou so much for all your kind and lovely messages -ff has definately kept me sane for the last few weeks x x x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

lorna- its a nerve wracking time for you but there's every chance this will work out just fine. Don't envy you the wait for scan but we'll get you through it 

izzy-will check out my diary for the 5th for the Fife meet up- hopefully won't be up to my eyeballs in workmen doing the house but I wouldn't hold my breath. Found a chocolate cake in the cupboard- how can I have forgotten about thaThelped no end!

mimou- hope you're ok hon

elaine- I got his grade wrong too calling him a registrar- its all so confusing!Hope the ovulation pain settles- I seem to get pain from mid cycle on since tx- maybe its because of scar tissue?

hi everyone!

dx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Mimou - so sorry to hear your news hon.    But I love your attitude - maybe some time for you and DH is just what the doctor ordered.  This whole experience can put such a strain on our relationships and at the end of the day, my DP is more important to me than anything, as I am sure your DH is to you.  Be good to each other. 

Stay strong and always look forward, never back. 

Lots of love you and your DH.....

Izzy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh mimou-   our posts crossed honey.  I'm so sorry- its so hard and you'll react in your own way and own time. Sometimes you're ok then it hits you after a week or so but we're here for you if you need to chat.hang on to the fact you still have lots of frosties and the 'one' could still be in there thinking of you

dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Mimou*- so sorry to hear your news  but like you say it can sometimes just be a relief to know either way as the last few days of the 2ww are hellish  You and DH take the time to spend together to get through this; as Doodler says everyone reacts in their own way. Just know that we will all be here for you whenever you need us 

*Doodler*- can't believe you had to take Max out walking in this weather     I knew there was a reason why I didn't have a dog  (apart from the fact that Dh is terrified of them!) Hope you're doing well babe 
*
Izzy*- Hope scan tomorrow goes well, I'm sure it will  (or are they scanning you Friday instead  I can't remember now, either way lots of  )

*Kristi*- glad to hear all went well with Et in the end. Don't panic it's *not* a really unusual occurrence. I had problems every time I went for ET  I won't go into details but suffice to say I just pick my dignity up at the door of EFREC when I leave these days    My worst experience was with Dr Thong so I think it all very much depends on the day  Anyway... great that you've got your embies back on board so lots of  for the 2ww.

*Finbarina*- you still on  

*Jayne*- hope the meeting went well today  and you had them all wide awake in Lanark this afternoon 

*Elaine*- don't envy you having had to go all the way to Selkirk in today's weather, it's been miserable! Hope the trip wasn't too bad. Just to let you know that I had quite bad AF about 2 months after my biochemical pregnancy last year, so I think it can happen that's it's worse some time after the event. I did settle down after about 3 months. You could maybe see your GP for advice or painkillers of it's really bad?

*Lanky*- get at it Mrs  they say it is supposed to 'help' things along  

Big  to everyone else. Hope you're all tucked up at home just now as it's lousy out there!

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kristi - wow, we're very close cycle buddies!  I am just 4 days ahead of you!  Testing on St. Andrew's Day!  I didn't get pessaries after natural FET either - think that's normal practice at EFREC? And Doodler is right about the hormones. 

Mimou - oh, hun, so sorry about that!!!   for you and DH! It's a nasty thing to hear, but with the whole bleeding I would have preferred to get a BFN last time round instead of the chemical pg, then a BFP just to come down to a BFN again. Take time off (work and/or here) if you feel like it, and if you need someone to talk to just holla - we're all here for you!

Doodler - geesh, walking from/to the bus from/to work was bad enough ... but taking a dog walkies in this rain?? Think I'd push for a cat nowadays with DH! But then... maybe not (not that I'll EVER get a pet ... blinking hayfever from DH!!!)  . Are there any news from you? 

Michelle - can't believe it's already due time for you!!! WOW! Time flies!!! All the best ... and I hope you won't get "overtime"  

Hello to Maz, Jo, Kirsty, Izzy, Lorna, Jayne, Elaine and everyone else! 

Feeling bloated, had a huuuuge red head all day at work and have been knicker checking fairly often as well. Reading too much into signs obviously.   Am going to check now when the bleeding started last time... just so I can compare (yep.. probably nothing I should do, eh?). Going nuts,  is just TORTURE and it's really expanding... glad I decided to go to work though... keeps my head in check for 2 days per week!  



Off to check e-mails and then put the feet up again.

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Juat a quicky

as supposed to be typing up my reference list

Mimou, I know it sounds glib but I am so very sorry to hear that this wasn't your cycle.    Look after yourself and your fabulous new DH.  

Take Care

Hi to everyone else...I PROMISE a proper post tomorrow  

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Mimou - I'm so sorry, take care both of you  

C


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Its just taken me about 3 hours to catch up on all the posts, then I had DH remiond me that Hero's is on at 9pm, so better make this quick!

Had a fab weekend in London ta, lots of being a tourist and catching up with our friends.  Watched the Scotland match in a pub inCamden surrounded by Londoners and the odd Italian - was a great atmosphere, but crpa result!!

Mimou - so sorry to hear your news hun   .  Hope you and DH are taking care of each other, and letting the news sink in.  Think you need to treat yourselves to a bit of pampering.  Its good to know that you've got your frosties waiting for when you're ready to start the journey again - but take your time to get yourselve together.  

Finbarina -     congratulations on your fab news.  Hope you've got your feet up and DH is looking after you.  Roll on the 3ww until your scan.

Kat - congrats on being PUPO!  Hope you're not going to mad on 2ww, sending you lots of    

Elaine - hula hooping - brilliant, think I need to do soemthing like that, especially after eating far too much when away for the weekend!  Hope your ovulation pain is easing - hot water bottle and nurofen works for me.  

Katerina - congrats on starting HRT, hope its going well.  Any dates for ET?    

Izzy - well done you on lots of follies.  Don't get too hung up on your left ovary, they can drop as you continue to stimm - I was in the same poistion last time, and there was no probs with EC.  Hope it all goes well next week   

AnneS - hope your UTI eases up - Cranberry juice always helps me.  

Doodler - wow, glad to hear you've got a plan in place, and will be moving quickly to d/r!  Glad they're upping your doses as well, hoping for lots of follies and lovely eggs for you    

Lifetime - Congrats on your ET and being PUPO - good luck on your 2ww     ERI don't give out pessaries for natural FET as you're body should be doing what it does in your normal cycle.  Its very strange I know, but much nicer than the side effects!

Lanky - wow, can't believe its only a week to the big day!  So have you taken up Coreens suggestion?!!  Hope you're doiong ok and baby makes an appearance soon.  

Really have to go see Hero's - sorry, but I'm addicted!  Hello to  Yoda, Maz, Clarabelle, Chook, Fiona M, Jayne, Elaine, Jo, and everyone I've missed.  catch up properly later

Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mimou,

Really sorry to hear your news.  Take care.  

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Mimou* - I am so, so sorry to hear your news   Words are never really enough to convey how you feel in these situations  I'll be keeping everything crossed  that one of those lovely frosties   is just sitting in the deep freeze waiting to become your little baby     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mimou*- I'm so sorry to hear your news - it is so hard.  Hoping you & DH manage to look after yourselves and recover from the process, never mind the result - txt screws up so much of our lives doesn't it ? I try to remember that we're all on a journey and there are lots more chances to come, of whatever form. Your lovely frosties still have a really good chance.  Sending you both hugs and best wishes  

*Maz* - glad you're still doing well, and loved your smilies for Michelle!

*Izzy* - hope those follies are doing well    and you're looking after yourself

*Michelle* - so exciting that you're almost there! Hoping the waiting is bearable.

*Kristi, Kat* - hope you're keeping sane and sending you lots of sticky vibes.  

*Doodler, Elaine * - your cycles are coming up fast! Hope you're managing to look forward to enjoying christmas beforehand.

Hoping everyone else is well -and avoiding the lousy weather - I resorted to retail therapy and bought a super new handbag - most unlike me, but it kept me sane and cheerful! My Climaval tablets are going fine - I don't seem to get any side effects to them or the buserlin, except a bit more irritable with DH than I should be, and I keep being a bit vague about taking them at the right time... I'm back at the clinic on next Friday for another scan, and then I'm expecting ET on 3 or 4 Dec. Hopefully it'll be here in no time as theres only so much more visualisation and deep breathing I can cope with  

lots of love

Katerina x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Katerina* - I love your comment about the visualising and deep breathing   I can totally relate to that from listening to the Natal Hypnotherapy CD for what felt like an age during downregging  Beginning of December sounds good for your ET, as it will hopefully mean a really lovely early Christmas present      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Mimou - am so sorry to read your post  

You are right, this process completely takes over your life and I know for you this has probably been an even longer journey than usual because of it being FET.  I wish you and DH all the best and really hope you can put this behind you as best you can and enjoy being newlyweds again - it is such a special time.  I am sure the next steps for your remaining     will become clear in time but until then take good care of each other and know that we are all here for you too!

Lots of love   

Jo xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS WOW THIS IS A BUSY THREAD NOT ONLINE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS AND SO MANY POSTS sorry just noticed caps lock on

fin congrats honey am so chuffed for you

mimou so sorry honey, hope you and dh ok, good luck for the future  

kat how you and they wee embries feeling?? any day but a thursday goo for me to meet

ok have to run sorry no more time for personals.

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Mimou - I'm so sorry to hear your news - take care of yourself xxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

*Mimou * also sorry that your post wasnt a happy on. best of  and  for you and dp.

love Michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Mimou - so sorry to hear your news. love and hugs to you and DH 
Kat - hope your taking this easy, how are you feeling today? my test date is Dec 4th - seems like an eternity away!

Sorry just a very quick post- hi to everyone xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, ladies,

I had a look at the PMs and posts on here and think the best would be the following:

Tuesday 27th November

I suggest _*6pm @ All Bar One (just for the Tapas!  )*_ - unless someone has other ideas? Katerina - last time the core left at 9pm so you will be able to chat for a while if you can only make it after 7:30pm.

Sorry if I couldn't accomodate everyone. And I am veeeery selfish ... want a meeting BEFORE I have my testing!! 

Are you up for it?

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just another quick post from me, I'm trying to pack for going home to my mum & dads for the weekend, but got distracted on here!

Went to Costco to get some photos printed and ended up getting about 10 Christmas pressies when waiting for them, so have finally started the Xmas shopping - phew!  Going to Dublin shopping on Sat with my mum and sister, so hoping to get another bit down then.

Then on Sunday me and my sister are being godmothers at my cousins 3rd daughters Christening.  Hoping I hold up ok, as my other prg cousin will be there and will probably announce her prg just to steal some thunder form the occasion!!  I love my family - honest!!

Kat - Sorry forgot to PM youlast night!  27th should be ok for me - I've got my follow up with Dr Raja that day - so might decide not to come at the last minute, or might need to chat to you lovely ladies!  Hope you're doing ok - sending you lots of sticky vibes and    

Katerina - am picturing you visualising and deep breathing!!!    Very funny - The CD drove me demented while d/r, but was good to make me stop and relax for at least half an hour!  Hope the rest of your HRT is side effect free.   

Finbarina - has the news sunk in yet?!

Lanky - any news yet?  Hope you're keeping ok

Elaine - sorry, I've not had a chance to reply to your PM, been so busy, will do next week promise!  Hope you're doing ok, and taking it easy in the lead up to your next cycle  

Hello and big hugs to everyone - I'll not be back until Monday night, so will check on Tues that the meet is still happening - CU all then
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I spent a few hours in TRIAGE again last night, thankfully was let home.  Another bloody mirgraine.  My long suffering hubby nearly wet himself I believe while I tried opening the car door.........with no feeling in my hands (also fun with crutches ) as he was closing the back gate.

Got in the hospital, had high  BP, was popped on the they heart tracer, so I thought "been here, done that, lay back and close your eyes".  After about 10 mins I thought someone had stuck an electric cattle prod up my personals!!!!!!!    Got that for a couple of mins, every 10 mins x5!!  Well, we got very excited.....................and then the bump got bored!!  Actually, the bump went back to sleep high on my migraine meds.............pants, so close!!!  Its been very quite, just a few lighter movemnts, but lost my nerve to go into town to see the pretty lights being switched on.  Hopeing one way or another to make it to Ocean Terminals  light show at 5pm on Sat eve,  The are doing some fancy flying version of "The night before Christams" with fireworks and music.  

Dawn, have serious amount of booze and then say what you want   On a serious note, good luck.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and enjoy your meet up on Tuesday


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

well, another day goes by without a decent post from me...sorry.  I got up early this morning with a plan of a very long post with LOTS of personals but I ended up buying quite a few Christmas presents for Stuart online...oops    He's not been feeling well so we're not going to my friends party in Dunfermline tonight.  We're supposed to be seeing another friend tomorrow for a bit of an all day sesh and I don't think he'll be up to it either...still does my waistline and bank balance no end of good.  

Lanky, I'm sorry to hear you've been in hospital again.  I hope you're settled at home and feeling okay now.  

I'll definitely be back later for a decent post.  Have a great Friday

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon all 

Am currently avoiding paperwork in the office so thought I'd pop on and catch up 

*Mimou*- hope you're okay hun 

*Jayne*- am impressed at you getting some christmas shopping done already  I haven't even begun to think of what I'll get for everyone  Shame that you're missing tonight's party but hopefully Stuart will feel better soon. Like you say avoiding an all day sesh will help the bank balance  and you're also doing so well with the weight loss  (I'm totally jealous!) Have you bought that LBD for the christmas party yet?

*Lanky*- so sorry to hear you were back in hosp. Typical of bump to give up after a half hearted attempt  Fingers crossed that next time is the real thing  Now that would be worth missing the ocean terminal light display for 

*Dawn*- have a great weekend back in Ireland and enjoy yor shopping trip. I love Dublin  Hope that you get through Sunday okay; know how hard these things can be  (I did Godmother duties during my second cycle). Lots of  for follow up on Tuesday; hope you've sorted out what you want to ask and really hope that Dr Raja can give some answers that will help you for future. Maybe see you later if you're able to make the meet?

*Kat*- hope you're keeping  and relaxed on the 2ww. Lucky you not being on cyclogest  Tuesday 27th is good for me, if no one minds me coming along  The tapas last time was really good but might not be the same if we can't wash it down with some very large glasses of wine 

*Kristi*- hope you're relaxing and taking things easy on the 2ww 

*Finbarina*- keep sane and stop knicker checking every 2 minutes  Hope you're well 

*Kirsty*- how's the tabs going  hope you're ok

*Katerina*- good to hear that all is on course for FET and that you've been side-effect free so far. Not long to go until Dec 4th now 

*Jo*- how's things coming along with you ? Almost second tri already 

*Chook & Clarabelle*- hope you are both well and getting organised for Christmas party season 

 to all the other ERI girls. Almost home time for me and I've got the house to myself tonight  My cousin moved out today into her new place and DH is out on the town with work. so I'll be at home in my PJ's with feet up watching Ugly Betty. Bliss  I would crack open a bottle of wine  , but will have to just make do with chocolate instead 

Have a great weekend.
Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how is everyone?

kat- aasarrggg the knicker checking hell- this cycle is going to be different for sure  I can't make the 27th as mums bday and shes coming to stay  Have a good time.Maybe we can do conference call 

maz- can confirm the tapas was fine without the wine 

dawn- I started xmas shopping yesterday by chance- was easy this year as we're so skint with US/house rennos there was not much humming and hahing- just can't be bothered this year so just shovelled stuff into my trolley- got more important things on my mind this year Still I'd like to get most of what i bought so can't be that bad  I'm sure Dublin beats Kirkcaldy hands down- its not exactly the highlight!

mimou- how are you coping babes?  

lanky- ooh nasty migraine and cattle prodding pain- rather you than me but it'll all be worthwhile when junior makes an appearance 

jayne- hope dh is better- you've started the party season early 

kristi and fin- how is the 2ww treating you  

kirsty- whats the plan with your tx hon? 

Kat- totally know what you mean about getting fed up with visualisation  be here soon the 4th  My dh wondered if we should put back our next cycle till mar and I just looked at him in horror- i want it all out the way now!

Hi chook and clarabelle- whats happening with you?

DH is off today but he's ,making me take plaster board off the walls  if I'm very quiet down here he won't notice I've disappeared 

lx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Doodler,

You skiving off the DIY just now then    Don't blame you, FF surfing is much more fun 

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yip- the electrician has just arrived and dh shouted down for me to out the kettle on - he'll be flaming lucky- just had to pay £100 to repair the alarm that the electrician broke so might give him a cup of tea from an old tea bag- tee hee- revenge...


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

doodler said:


> Yip- the electrician has just arrived and dh shouted down for me to out the kettle on - he'll be flaming lucky- just had to pay £100 to repair the alarm that the electrician broke so might give him a cup of tea from an old tea bag- tee hee- revenge...


Good grief!!!!!!! How the heck did the spark break your alarm? Hope that tea-bag was mouldy   (I have _always_ wanted to do that to M-I-L    )
Spent a couple of hours back at the hospital again yesterday afteroon. That will teach me to say to hubby "since we are going past, swing in please, I need to ask ONE question" Well, my ONE question turned into a few from the midwife, next thing I know, Im being monitered again!!!!!!!!!! Let me tell you, NOTHING was waking this baby at that point! Usally ice-water does the trick, nope, not yesterday. Hubby nipped along and got a couple of coffees.....................3 sips later this graph sheet looked like a major earthquake had hit!!!!!!!!!!!!   Bad parents before the baby is even out!!!!   Midwives all thought if fine and funny.

Sitting here with a bit of back ache, but looks like I will make it to the blinking lights at OT after all. Grrrrrrrr GET OUT, GET OUT, GET OUT!!!!!!!   

I hope everyone has a fabby day!!!!!!!!!

Love Michelle


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Michelle not sounding too sserence mother earthy there-poor you- would you want to leave a warm dark comfie place?Come on baby show yourself mum needs to met you  

dx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

doodler said:


> Michelle not sounding too sserence mother earthy there-poor you- would you want to leave a warm dark comfie place?Come on baby show yourself mum needs to met you
> 
> dx


No, I prob didnt want to leave the womb either (infact I was 7 days late, as was my sister..........my hubby is phoning his mum to find out if he was late, maybe I have a lazy baby.....................cool, Hubby was on time!) Maybe things will start after the lights tonight then!!!

So, what happened to the alarm then


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Morning ladies, am a bit annoyed coz I've just lost my post and am in a hurry coz have exams to study for.  I'm doing my best to distract myself so better hide the laptop!

So just a flying visit to say hello and hope you all have a good weekend.

C


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls

just popping in to say hello.  Managed to do a wee bit of christmas shopping this morning but it is hard work - done the easy people like young nieces, working through both my sisters but a big empty blank for DH - why are they so difficult      He thinks I'm difficult too   

Michelle - sounds like you're so nearly there! keeping fingers crossed that it (she?? did somebody suggest?) will arrive very soon!

Have a good weekend everyone     

Katerina  xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there. 

A flying visit to check in on you all. Nativity reversals have started in ernest so you can be sure Christmas is coming soon  !

Fin - congratulations!!! That's fantastic news  
Mimou - so sorry to hear your news. There's more than a few of us on here who know what it's like to get a BFN so you're not on your own  . 
Doodler -so pleased things are back on track for your next go - and let's face it, LV's got to be better than Edinburgh in the winter.

Hi to everyone else - sorry - no time for more personals just now.

I've had two hospital apt cancelled - one for my tummy and one for a mole removal. Starting to wonder if there's a great big flag comes up next to my name in hospital lists . I'm sticking my head in the sand over IVF in the New Year - need to make an apt at the clinic to arrange everything but after so long out of it all and getting to the point of being able to think of other things I'm terrified of getting 
back into it again and facing the obsession and disappointment  . Sorry - didn't mean to go all 
miserable - just need to take the plunge! Will try to get along to the meet-up on Tues - Nativity permitting  .

Love,
Jan  xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry about layout of last msg - doing this on my phone and can't get up and down the post properly!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi jan- well done on losing the 1st pound- its a bleeding thought isn't it? What is it with hospitals and appointments  Are those follow ups? Hope you hear soon and everything ok  re the IVF plunge- I'm trying to take more of a relaxed approach this and last time- i.e. I reckon i've found out as much info as I can-stressing over the latest research etc is not helping me- the only thing I can do is get things organised at the best clinic I can find for me and then trust them to do their best and just go onto autopilot with the injections etc- this frame of mind lasts until about  first scan/EC .....as they say you've got to be in it to win it and you'll be back in the saddle in no time. I know its a huge thing for you after so many m/c 

Kat- Dhs can be difficult can't they but I never understand why he finds me difficult- there are so many things that I'd like from just about any shop....I usually end up with some gadget or other that is really for him to play with 

Chook- good luck studying- when are your exams- what they for? 

lanky- no joy yet?- have a curry and do as corrine says if you can manage   the electrician seemed to have blown a fuse on the alarm  and crashed it just by having it switched off( he says)- nothing liek the fuse i felt like blowing 

All go here today- polish plumbers been and gone, FIL and DH beavering away on the project and i'm just twiddling my thumbs...

have a good weekend xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

doodler said:


> Hi jan- well done on losing the 1st pound- its a bleeding thought isn't it? What is it with hospitals and appointments  Are those follow ups? Hope you hear soon and everything ok  re the IVF plunge- I'm trying to take more of a relaxed approach this and last time- i.e. I reckon i've found out as much info as I can-stressing over the latest research etc is not helping me- the only thing I can do is get things organised at the best clinic I can find for me and then trust them to do their best and just go onto autopilot with the injections etc- this frame of mind lasts until about first scan/EC .....as they say you've got to be in it to win it and you'll be back in the saddle in no time. I know its a huge thing for you after so many m/c
> 
> Kat- Dhs can be difficult can't they but I never understand why he finds me difficult- there are so many things that I'd like from just about any shop....I usually end up with some gadget or other that is really for him to play with
> 
> ...


Having the curry for a late lunch today. Not bothering with the other thing, really really couldnt manage it far too damn sore


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Got 15 minutes so thought I'd attempt a proper post....

Doodler, what you said about being in it to win it really struck a chord with me.  I've not had a cycle since March this year and have been holding off trying to save up the cash in advance but throughout this year, so many people have been getting BFPs and it has made me realise, well I'm not going to get one unless I'm actually trying so have brought my next cycle forward a wee bit and going to just try as much as possible over the coming months, even if it means getting into a bit debt.  I'm not getting any younger.  I'm glad you're going to try and relax for this next cycle.  I seemed to have tried everything so my plan is to make the next cycle more low key and not get too stressed about it.  Lets see if we manage it  

Jan, as I've said to Doodler, I've been out of it for ages but really looking forward to getting back in the game and having at least the possibility that it might happen soon.  Let me know how you get on.  I hope to have some others cycling at the same time for a bit of company  

Katerina, well done on the shopping.  The shops seem so busy already don't they?  Better to get it done sooner rather than later, I say  

Chook, what exams are you studying for?   I've still got a few revisions to do for my book chapter and my viva is the week after next but on the whole LOVING not having studying to do.  Hope your exams go well.  

Michelle, sounds like you're having a really hard time of it at the moment, in and out of hospital.  I hope you're feeling okay.  

Maz, did you enjoy having the house to yourself on Friday?  Stuart's still not well so we cancelled going out with friends yesterday.  I spent the cash I had put aside on some nice Clarins eye make up remover and a bottle of bacardi.  I've not been allowing myself to buy Clarins as it's so expensive and I'm saving up for our next cycle but all other stuff is rubbish and you end up really scrubbing at your eyes which is obviously BAD.  And the bacardi - I sat and drank strawberry mojitos all night...delicious.  Yes, I've bought my party dress.  I saw one in a window in Princes Street and was delighted to realise it was in H & M so I knew I'd be able to afford it    It was only twenty quid.  Lets just say I wouldn't look out of place in Heartbeat or The Royal wearing it    How's work?  Are you busy at the moment? and are you off for Christmas and New Year?

Dawn, hope you're having a great weekend and got lots of shopping in Dublin.  Was it full of stag and hen parties?

Kat, hope your two week wait is going fast and enjoy the meet on Tuesday

Kirsty, how are you and Caelen doing?

Hi to Lifetime, Jo, and Clarabelle

Elaine, we've not had a mammoth post of you for ages.  I love reading your long posts  

Lorna, how are you getting on?  Are you enjoying the feeling of being pregnant or are you still worrying all the time and interpreting every Twinge.  Hope you're doing okay

Sorry for anyone I've missed...no more posts to read on the topic summary...

Well, I'd better go as I'll be late for church...

Sat and wrote all my Christmas cards yesterday so planning on wrapping my presents next weekend.  What a swot        

Toodlepip everyone and have a great week ahead

Lanky just saw your post...enjoy that curry

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls tomorrow night ok with me if you will have me  wheres all bar one again?? see you 6pm.

doodler sorry you cant make tomorrow honey hope your mum has a nice birthday and you added salt instead of sugar to that workies tea   i am ok finished the 2 weeks of provera which brought on a bleed so just waiting on that finishing before i go for scan to see whats going on and next step etc, should be in next few days so will keep you posted. Whats your next step??

i will hopefully catch up with most of you tomorrow will be nice to put faces to names i have met a couple of you before. 

ok have to run hopefully see you all tomorrow

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

bad news - have period like bleeding and (mild) cramps - off to a scan now. Think of me please.


Caroline Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Annes- got everything crossed that its just some bleeding and not significant- good luck at the scan  

kirsty- hi there- really annoyed i can't make tomorrow-its the one day i couldn't do this week c'est la vie- i haven't seen you since  you were pregnant have I- oh forgot Ikea  Hope you get a bleed sorted and then scanned so you can start again soon 

Jayne- we can be insane or calm together again  its the emotional bit thats the hard bit but look at donna! Your dress sounds nice- really miss work for all the xmas parties- don't miss much else about it 

lanky- how was your curry? 

hi to everyone else- had a really hard weekend of DIY AND OFF To b&Q for more supplies...yeehaa  Hope you all have a lovely chat tomorrow night  keep me updated with the goss 

dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Caroline Anne,

Thinking of you hun  Bleeding can be common early on so fingers crossed it isn't anything serious     Let us know how you get on with the scan.

Hang in there embies    

Love
Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Caroline Anne - really hope everything is OK with you    

Kristi / Kat - hope the 2WW not driving you too  

Izzy - EC today??  Hope you got you got some fabby eggs    

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne - hope everything is going ok. Hold on there, little Embies!!!    

As for me ... nothing much to tell ... get headaches from time to time but think it's my pillow. Feeling tired, but have been feeling like that for most of the year anyway. Bloatedness and heartburn (no matter what I eat) still holds on...   Checked my  diary from last time and I actually started bleeding AFTER the chemical pg result. Not a great help there then!   No AF like cramps this time yet ... going MENTAL here!!!    

Hope to see lots of you tomorrow at All Bar One - Kirsty - it's on George Street on the side that goes down to Queen Street. Think it's in the "block" between Hannover & Frederick Street?! 

Love, 
Kat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121149.0

N x


----------

